# Il fare tradimento è in sè una cosa affascinante



## Masscorpione (17 Dicembre 2014)

*Il fare tradimento è in sè una cosa affascinante*

Ciao, ho scoperto questo forum e mi piace il modo in cui qui ci si può aprire raccontando le proprie esperienze segrete (per il partner) e diciamo come in questo caso confessarsi delle proprie malefatte o passioni che credo libere, almeno da quanto leggo negli altri e vorrei quindi raccontarvi cosa succede in me.
Sono sposato con figli felicemente e senza problemi di natura sessuale ne di incomprensioni ma nonostante non mi manchi nulla in questo tema, come da titolo il tradire in sè è stata sempre in me una cosa che mi incuiosiva e affascinava come "operazione" in sè, ma proprio per il fatto di farlo e non solo per l'atto matriale, come se essere un traditore abbia in sè un fascino e alla fine ci sono riuscito a farlo davvero. Quindi ora in liberà vi racconto quello che mi è successo un mese fa.
Il mio lavoro spesso mi porta a fare trasferte e molte volte mi trovo assieme a colleghi e colleghe. Con una in particolare che chiamiamo in fantasia "Alice" da molto tempo ci ho creato un'amicizia confidenziale ma senza esserci stato nessun tipo di avvicinamento corporale. L'ultima trasferta in presenza di Alice è stata a Novembre. In hotel assieme ad altri colleghi siamo andati a cena. Alice quella sera per l'occasione di presenza anche di clienti di lavoro si è tirata parecchio, giacca, camicetta, leggins e sandali aperti. Bellissima e mozzafiato vista la sua carineria e bellezza. Alla fine della cena siamo tutti rientrati in hotel e solo io e Alice siamo rimasti giù al bar sui divani a chiacchierare da soli come soliti buoni amici. Siamo finiti per parlare del suo PC portatile che aveva grossi problemi e vista l'occasione che sa che io ci so fare, mi ha chiesto di salire in stanza sua per sistemarlo e così siamo saliti da lei. Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo. Lei mi dice fintanto che ci lavoro lei si va a fare una doccia e ci metteva poco. Io ho continuato a fare quello che dovevo fare, ascoltando l'acqua della doccia in bagno. Dopo qualche minuto lei esce dal bagno, scalza con solo un paio di bermuda e reggiseno e i capelli bagnati. Mi viene vicino col phon e mentre le facevo vedere cosa avevo sistemato si asciugava i capelli. 
Dopo un pò mi dice di guardare le svariate foto dei suoi viaggi e ci siamo trasferiti sul letto lei seduta a Yoga (gambe incrociate coi piedi nudi sopra le ginocchia) e io seduto con le gambe sotto sedere e il PC in mezzo tra noi mentre si asciugava sempre i capelli col phon. Saranno passati 30 minuti e alla fine delle foto iniziamo a parlare dei suoi problemi personali d'amore come spesso facciamo. Dopo un pò inizia a rilassarsi e mi dice "circa" questa cosa: "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te". La guardo e le dico "allora fallo..." e lei senza timore se l'è sganciato dietro e l'ha tolto buttandolo sulla sedia lontana rimanendo coi seni nudi davanti a me. Sapevo che aveva un bellissimo seno ma ero dentro felice di quella situazione così libera tra noi. Mi ha detto se mi disturbava e io le ho detto che per me lei era normale come prima vestita. Abbiamo continuato a chiacchierare come nulla fosse stato. Dopo un pò ci stendiamo e lei mi si stende obliqua con la testa sul mio petto. Le ho posato le mani sulla sua pancia e mentre parlava io gliela sfioravo giocherellando sull'ombelico e sulla pelle, fino a che ho voluto tentare di salire al seno e l'ho fatto e non mi diceva nulla e ci sono salito sopra con la mano fino a toccare i capezzoli con le dita e ci giocavo. La situazione mi paiceva tanto, era pura e dolce e gli ormoni mi sono saliti molto e il membro nei pantaloni si faceva sentire. Lei ad un certo punto mi dice che la stavo rilassando e mi posa una mano sui pantaloni e ci infila le dita sotto la cintura fino a toccarmelo e mi dice di non dire nulla. Me lo sente rigido e li si alza verso i pantaloni e me li sgancia abbassandomi tutta la zip e me lo tira fuori. Era rigido e si era già aperto e mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale. Io la guardavo e dentro di me ero felice che me lo stesse facendo, ero felice che finalmente stavo facendo sesso con un'altra donna, cosa che volevo tanto fare per sentirmi felice di farlo come ho detto all'inizio. L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma ho un 22 cm dritto.
Alla fine si leva i bermuda e mi dice la magica frase "lo facciamo il tradimento completo?" ed io non ho esitato e l'abbiamo fatto intenso e fino alla fine. Ora non sto a raccontare quante volte è venuta e cosa abbiamo fatto ma poi siamo rimasti a dormire assieme fino a mattina. Il giorno successivo spesso mi diceva che abbiamo fatto una cosa bellissima e che non dobbiamo pentircene e che quando ricapita un'altra occasione l'avremo rifatto ancora più intenso. Io ero felice e mi sento felice anche ora che ricordo con voi questa cosa. Mi sento felice di tradire. Mi piace.
Mi scuso se magari vi ho indicato qualche particolare che conosciamo tutti da persone mature, ma vorrei conoscere un vostro parere sul fatto del fascino dell'essere traditore oltre che tradire.
Un'abbracio.Massi


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

:unhappy:
E poi ci domandiamo perché i traditori sono odiati.
Io divento fedele. Basta.
Mi dissocio.



Ciao massi, benvenuto.


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Faccina che ride
Faccina che ride
Faccina che ride


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Faccina che ride
> Faccina che ride
> Faccina che ride


Madonna cosa lo aspetta...


E non ridere, kreti.


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna cosa lo aspetta...
> 
> 
> E non ridere, kreti.


Prometto di non ridere se ci dice anche il diametro...sono cose importanti!


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

"Scendeva fino alla base senza nessun conato"...
Guarda che è normale.
Per noi che frequentiamo tradi, ovvio.
Io vado anche oltre base.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prometto di non ridere se ci dice anche il diametro...sono cose importanti!


Credo scarse.
Senza nessun conato è indicativo


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> "Scendeva fino alla base senza nessun conato"...
> Guarda che è normale.
> Per noi che frequentiamo tradi, ovvio.
> Io vado anche oltre base.


Solo oltre la base?! Pivella!


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo scarse.
> Senza nessun conato è indicativo


:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna cosa lo aspetta...
> 
> 
> E non ridere, kreti.


Perché dmn mi sembra così lontano. ...


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna cosa lo aspetta...
> 
> 
> E non ridere, kreti.


In effetti...22 cm !
Tatuaggio con simboli arcani sotto al glande...( ma quanto male gli avrà fatto?)
Ci sarà la fila
MA...
Depilatevi!


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo oltre la base?! Pivella!


A me si rivolgono per fargli la tac! :canna:


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> In effetti...22 cm !
> Tatuaggio con simboli arcani sotto al glande...( ma quanto male gli avrà fatto?)
> Ci sarà la fila
> MA...
> Depilatevi!


Mah secondo me è stato modesto. 




In realtà è 22 cm e 9 mm... .
:

Ps- vuoi sapere del dolore del tatuaggio perché pensi di farlo anche tu? :rotfl: chiedi a moglie se le piace l'idea. ... sia mai che. ... le parte l'ormone come alla collega!


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mah secondo me è stato modesto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non v'accontentate mai eh?

Poveri noi normodotati


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non v'accontentate mai eh?
> 
> Poveri noi normodotati


Ma perché ogni volta è una sfida... per evitare conati :rotfl: ci mettiamo alla prova noi! :rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma perché ogni volta è una sfida... per evitare conati :rotfl: ci mettiamo alla prova noi! :rotfl:


:up:
Il mondo è * nelle mani* di chi osa!


----------



## spleen (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scoperto questo forum e mi piace il modo in cui qui ci si può aprire raccontando le proprie esperienze segrete (per il partner) e diciamo come in questo caso confessarsi delle proprie malefatte o passioni che credo libere, almeno da quanto leggo negli altri e vorrei quindi raccontarvi cosa succede in me.
> Sono sposato con figli felicemente e senza problemi di natura sessuale ne di incomprensioni ma nonostante non mi manchi nulla in questo tema, come da titolo il tradire in sè è stata sempre in me una cosa che mi incuiosiva e affascinava come "operazione" in sè, ma proprio per il fatto di farlo e non solo per l'atto matriale, come se essere un traditore abbia in sè un fascino e alla fine ci sono riuscito a farlo davvero. Quindi ora in liberà vi racconto quello che mi è successo un mese fa.
> Il mio lavoro spesso mi porta a fare trasferte e molte volte mi trovo assieme a colleghi e colleghe. Con una in particolare che chiamiamo in fantasia "Alice" da molto tempo ci ho creato un'amicizia confidenziale ma senza esserci stato nessun tipo di avvicinamento corporale. L'ultima trasferta in presenza di Alice è stata a Novembre. In hotel assieme ad altri colleghi siamo andati a cena. Alice quella sera per l'occasione di presenza anche di clienti di lavoro si è tirata parecchio, giacca, camicetta, leggins e sandali aperti. Bellissima e mozzafiato vista la sua carineria e bellezza. Alla fine della cena siamo tutti rientrati in hotel e solo io e Alice siamo rimasti giù al bar sui divani a chiacchierare da soli come soliti buoni amici. Siamo finiti per parlare del suo PC portatile che aveva grossi problemi e vista l'occasione che sa che io ci so fare, mi ha chiesto di salire in stanza sua per sistemarlo e così siamo saliti da lei. Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo. Lei mi dice fintanto che ci lavoro lei si va a fare una doccia e ci metteva poco. Io ho continuato a fare quello che dovevo fare, ascoltando l'acqua della doccia in bagno. Dopo qualche minuto lei esce dal bagno, scalza con solo un paio di bermuda e reggiseno e i capelli bagnati. Mi viene vicino col phon e mentre le facevo vedere cosa avevo sistemato si asciugava i capelli.
> Dopo un pò mi dice di guardare le svariate foto dei suoi viaggi e ci siamo trasferiti sul letto lei seduta a Yoga (gambe incrociate coi piedi nudi sopra le ginocchia) e io seduto con le gambe sotto sedere e il PC in mezzo tra noi mentre si asciugava sempre i capelli col phon. Saranno passati 30 minuti e alla fine delle foto iniziamo a parlare dei suoi problemi personali d'amore come spesso facciamo. Dopo un pò inizia a rilassarsi e mi dice "circa" questa cosa: "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te". La guardo e le dico "allora fallo..." e lei senza timore se l'è sganciato dietro e l'ha tolto buttandolo sulla sedia lontana rimanendo coi seni nudi davanti a me. Sapevo che aveva un bellissimo seno ma ero dentro felice di quella situazione così libera tra noi. Mi ha detto se mi disturbava e io le ho detto che per me lei era normale come prima vestita. Abbiamo continuato a chiacchierare come nulla fosse stato. Dopo un pò ci stendiamo e lei mi si stende obliqua con la testa sul mio petto. Le ho posato le mani sulla sua pancia e mentre parlava io gliela sfioravo giocherellando sull'ombelico e sulla pelle, fino a che ho voluto tentare di salire al seno e l'ho fatto e non mi diceva nulla e ci sono salito sopra con la mano fino a toccare i capezzoli con le dita e ci giocavo. La situazione mi paiceva tanto, era pura e dolce e gli ormoni mi sono saliti molto e il membro nei pantaloni si faceva sentire. Lei ad un certo punto mi dice che la stavo rilassando e mi posa una mano sui pantaloni e ci infila le dita sotto la cintura fino a toccarmelo e mi dice di non dire nulla. Me lo sente rigido e li si alza verso i pantaloni e me li sgancia abbassandomi tutta la zip e me lo tira fuori. Era rigido e si era già aperto e mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale. Io la guardavo e dentro di me ero felice che me lo stesse facendo, ero felice che finalmente stavo facendo sesso con un'altra donna, cosa che volevo tanto fare per sentirmi felice di farlo come ho detto all'inizio. L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma ho un 22 cm dritto.
> ...


Credo che hai sbagliato sezione, cerca quella intitolata:
- Racconti erotici  - serie c -


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

Massi il titolo del3D non si può leggere.
sfronda.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo oltre la base?! Pivella!


Arrivi a fare fellatio alle chiappe?


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A me si rivolgono per fargli la tac! :canna:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
ODDIOOOOO
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non v'accontentate mai eh?
> 
> Poveri noi normodotati


Zitto tu che non hai il tatuaggio.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Massi il titolo del3D non si può leggere.
> sfronda.


Magnanimo


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ODDIOOOOO
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Ovviamente negli anni di esperienza senza conati  mica come la novellina della moglie!

La professionalità prima di tutto!

Però a me non torna perché questa so asciuga i capelli a terra in posizione yoga... 

ma poi se li è asciugata completamente? Perché sai la cervicale...


----------



## lunaiena (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scoperto questo forum e mi piace il modo in cui qui ci si può aprire raccontando le proprie esperienze segrete (per il partner) e diciamo come in questo caso confessarsi delle proprie malefatte o passioni che credo libere, almeno da quanto leggo negli altri e vorrei quindi raccontarvi cosa succede in me.
> Sono sposato con figli felicemente e senza problemi di natura sessuale ne di incomprensioni ma nonostante non mi manchi nulla in questo tema, come da titolo il tradire in sè è stata sempre in me una cosa che mi incuiosiva e affascinava come "operazione" in sè, ma proprio per il fatto di farlo e non solo per l'atto matriale, come se essere un traditore abbia in sè un fascino e alla fine ci sono riuscito a farlo davvero. Quindi ora in liberà vi racconto quello che mi è successo un mese fa.
> Il mio lavoro spesso mi porta a fare trasferte e molte volte mi trovo assieme a colleghi e colleghe. Con una in particolare che chiamiamo in fantasia "Alice" da molto tempo ci ho creato un'amicizia confidenziale ma senza esserci stato nessun tipo di avvicinamento corporale. L'ultima trasferta in presenza di Alice è stata a Novembre. In hotel assieme ad altri colleghi siamo andati a cena. Alice quella sera per l'occasione di presenza anche di clienti di lavoro si è tirata parecchio, giacca, camicetta, leggins e sandali aperti. Bellissima e mozzafiato vista la sua carineria e bellezza. Alla fine della cena siamo tutti rientrati in hotel e solo io e Alice siamo rimasti giù al bar sui divani a chiacchierare da soli come soliti buoni amici. Siamo finiti per parlare del suo PC portatile che aveva grossi problemi e vista l'occasione che sa che io ci so fare, mi ha chiesto di salire in stanza sua per sistemarlo e così siamo saliti da lei. Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo. Lei mi dice fintanto che ci lavoro lei si va a fare una doccia e ci metteva poco. Io ho continuato a fare quello che dovevo fare, ascoltando l'acqua della doccia in bagno. Dopo qualche minuto lei esce dal bagno, scalza con solo un paio di bermuda e reggiseno e i capelli bagnati. Mi viene vicino col phon e mentre le facevo vedere cosa avevo sistemato si asciugava i capelli.
> Dopo un pò mi dice di guardare le svariate foto dei suoi viaggi e ci siamo trasferiti sul letto lei seduta a Yoga (gambe incrociate coi piedi nudi sopra le ginocchia) e io seduto con le gambe sotto sedere e il PC in mezzo tra noi mentre si asciugava sempre i capelli col phon. Saranno passati 30 minuti e alla fine delle foto iniziamo a parlare dei suoi problemi personali d'amore come spesso facciamo. Dopo un pò inizia a rilassarsi e mi dice "circa" questa cosa: "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te". La guardo e le dico "allora fallo..." e lei senza timore se l'è sganciato dietro e l'ha tolto buttandolo sulla sedia lontana rimanendo coi seni nudi davanti a me. Sapevo che aveva un bellissimo seno ma ero dentro felice di quella situazione così libera tra noi. Mi ha detto se mi disturbava e io le ho detto che per me lei era normale come prima vestita. Abbiamo continuato a chiacchierare come nulla fosse stato. Dopo un pò ci stendiamo e lei mi si stende obliqua con la testa sul mio petto. Le ho posato le mani sulla sua pancia e mentre parlava io gliela sfioravo giocherellando sull'ombelico e sulla pelle, fino a che ho voluto tentare di salire al seno e l'ho fatto e non mi diceva nulla e ci sono salito sopra con la mano fino a toccare i capezzoli con le dita e ci giocavo. La situazione mi paiceva tanto, era pura e dolce e gli ormoni mi sono saliti molto e il membro nei pantaloni si faceva sentire. Lei ad un certo punto mi dice che la stavo rilassando e mi posa una mano sui pantaloni e ci infila le dita sotto la cintura fino a toccarmelo e mi dice di non dire nulla. Me lo sente rigido e li si alza verso i pantaloni e me li sgancia abbassandomi tutta la zip e me lo tira fuori. Era rigido e si era già aperto e mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale. Io la guardavo e dentro di me ero felice che me lo stesse facendo, ero felice che finalmente stavo facendo sesso con un'altra donna, cosa che volevo tanto fare per sentirmi felice di farlo come ho detto all'inizio. L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma ho un 22 cm dritto.
> ...


ciao massi 
solo una piccola cosa non mi è chiara :
30minuti ci ha messo ad asciugarsi i capelli ?



bella la frase magica


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao 

benvenuto ...


piacere, che tu sia felice ...

è stato la prima volta?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scoperto questo forum e mi piace il modo in cui qui ci si può aprire raccontando le proprie esperienze segrete (per il partner) e diciamo come in questo caso confessarsi delle proprie malefatte o passioni che credo libere, almeno da quanto leggo negli altri e vorrei quindi raccontarvi cosa succede in me.
> Sono sposato con figli felicemente e senza problemi di natura sessuale ne di incomprensioni ma nonostante non mi manchi nulla in questo tema, come da titolo il tradire in sè è stata sempre in me una cosa che mi incuiosiva e affascinava come "operazione" in sè, ma proprio per il fatto di farlo e non solo per l'atto matriale, come se essere un traditore abbia in sè un fascino e alla fine ci sono riuscito a farlo davvero. Quindi ora in liberà vi racconto quello che mi è successo un mese fa.
> Il mio lavoro spesso mi porta a fare trasferte e molte volte mi trovo assieme a colleghi e colleghe. Con una in particolare che chiamiamo in fantasia "Alice" da molto tempo ci ho creato un'amicizia confidenziale ma senza esserci stato nessun tipo di avvicinamento corporale. L'ultima trasferta in presenza di Alice è stata a Novembre. In hotel assieme ad altri colleghi siamo andati a cena. Alice quella sera per l'occasione di presenza anche di clienti di lavoro si è tirata parecchio, giacca, camicetta, leggins e sandali aperti. Bellissima e mozzafiato vista la sua carineria e bellezza. Alla fine della cena siamo tutti rientrati in hotel e solo io e Alice siamo rimasti giù al bar sui divani a chiacchierare da soli come soliti buoni amici. Siamo finiti per parlare del suo PC portatile che aveva grossi problemi e vista l'occasione che sa che io ci so fare, mi ha chiesto di salire in stanza sua per sistemarlo e così siamo saliti da lei. Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo. Lei mi dice fintanto che ci lavoro lei si va a fare una doccia e ci metteva poco. Io ho continuato a fare quello che dovevo fare, ascoltando l'acqua della doccia in bagno. Dopo qualche minuto lei esce dal bagno, scalza con solo un paio di bermuda e reggiseno e i capelli bagnati. Mi viene vicino col phon e mentre le facevo vedere cosa avevo sistemato si asciugava i capelli.
> Dopo un pò mi dice di guardare le svariate foto dei suoi viaggi e ci siamo trasferiti sul letto lei seduta a Yoga (gambe incrociate coi piedi nudi sopra le ginocchia) e io seduto con le gambe sotto sedere e il PC in mezzo tra noi mentre si asciugava sempre i capelli col phon. Saranno passati 30 minuti e alla fine delle foto iniziamo a parlare dei suoi problemi personali d'amore come spesso facciamo. Dopo un pò inizia a rilassarsi e mi dice "circa" questa cosa: "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te". La guardo e le dico "allora fallo..." e lei senza timore se l'è sganciato dietro e l'ha tolto buttandolo sulla sedia lontana rimanendo coi seni nudi davanti a me. Sapevo che aveva un bellissimo seno ma ero dentro felice di quella situazione così libera tra noi. Mi ha detto se mi disturbava e io le ho detto che per me lei era normale come prima vestita. Abbiamo continuato a chiacchierare come nulla fosse stato. Dopo un pò ci stendiamo e lei mi si stende obliqua con la testa sul mio petto. Le ho posato le mani sulla sua pancia e mentre parlava io gliela sfioravo giocherellando sull'ombelico e sulla pelle, fino a che ho voluto tentare di salire al seno e l'ho fatto e non mi diceva nulla e ci sono salito sopra con la mano fino a toccare i capezzoli con le dita e ci giocavo. La situazione mi paiceva tanto, era pura e dolce e gli ormoni mi sono saliti molto e il membro nei pantaloni si faceva sentire. Lei ad un certo punto mi dice che la stavo rilassando e mi posa una mano sui pantaloni e ci infila le dita sotto la cintura fino a toccarmelo e mi dice di non dire nulla. Me lo sente rigido e li si alza verso i pantaloni e me li sgancia abbassandomi tutta la zip e me lo tira fuori. Era rigido e si era già aperto e mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale. Io la guardavo e dentro di me ero felice che me lo stesse facendo, ero felice che finalmente stavo facendo sesso con un'altra donna, cosa che volevo tanto fare per sentirmi felice di farlo come ho detto all'inizio. L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma ho un 22 cm dritto.
> ...


Meno di venti anni ? Ciao massi, fortuna sei massiscorpione e non massisagittario, sarebbe stato un problema  non saprei cosa aggiungere a parte che boh


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> "Scendeva fino alla base senza nessun conato"...
> Guarda che è normale.
> Per noi che frequentiamo tradi, ovvio.
> Io vado anche oltre base.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Zitto tu che non hai il tatuaggio.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Bisogna essere privi di umanità per tradire senza implicazioni morali. E addirittura compiacersene. Si tradisca pure ma cazzo senza presentarla come una figata. Si pensi per un attimo a come ci sentiremmo noi ad essere traditi e vediamo se c'è da celebrare, va.


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bisogna essere privi di umanità per tradire senza implicazioni morali. E addirittura compiacersene. Si tradisca pure ma cazzo senza presentarla come una figata. Si pensi per un attimo a come ci sentiremmo noi ad essere traditi e vediamo se c'è da celebrare, va.



Ciao

se uno lo tenesse in considerazione, non arriverebbe a tradire ... 

che illumini i traditi ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se uno lo tenesse in considerazione, non arriverebbe a tradire ...
> 
> ...


Lo sapevo che mass avrebbe gettato cattiva luce su di noi.


----------



## Homer (18 Dicembre 2014)

Harmony a confronto è il nulla.

Bella storia, aspetto il resto :facepalm::facepalm:



P.S Ma perchè a me ste cose non capitano mai :ira::ira:


----------



## rewindmee (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> "Scendeva fino alla base senza nessun conato"...
> Guarda che è normale.
> Per noi che frequentiamo tradi, ovvio.
> Io vado anche oltre base.


Mi piacciono le tue idee


----------



## rewindmee (18 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non v'accontentate mai eh?
> 
> Poveri noi normodotati


Dipende da come lo ha misurato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Il mio lavoro spesso mi porta a fare trasferte e molte volte mi trovo assieme a colleghi e colleghe. Con una in particolare che chiamiamo in fantasia "Alice" da molto tempo ci ho creato un'amicizia confidenziale ma senza esserci stato nessun tipo di avvicinamento corporale. L'ultima trasferta in presenza di Alice è stata a Novembre. In hotel assieme ad altri colleghi siamo andati a cena. Alice quella sera per l'occasione di presenza anche di clienti di lavoro si è tirata parecchio, giacca, camicetta, leggins e sandali aperti. Bellissima e mozzafiato vista la sua carineria e bellezza. Alla fine della cena siamo tutti rientrati in hotel e solo io e Alice siamo rimasti giù al bar sui divani a chiacchierare da soli come soliti buoni amici. Siamo finiti per parlare del suo PC portatile che aveva grossi problemi e vista l'occasione che sa che io ci so fare, mi ha chiesto di salire in stanza sua per sistemarlo e così siamo saliti da lei. Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo. Lei mi dice fintanto che ci lavoro lei si va a fare una doccia e ci metteva poco. Io ho continuato a fare quello che dovevo fare, ascoltando l'acqua della doccia in bagno. Dopo qualche minuto lei esce dal bagno, scalza con solo un paio di bermuda e reggiseno e i capelli bagnati. Mi viene vicino col phon e mentre le facevo vedere cosa avevo sistemato si asciugava i capelli.
> Dopo un pò mi dice di guardare le svariate foto dei suoi viaggi e ci siamo trasferiti sul letto lei seduta a Yoga (gambe incrociate coi piedi nudi sopra le ginocchia) e io seduto con le gambe sotto sedere e il PC in mezzo tra noi mentre si asciugava sempre i capelli col phon. Saranno passati 30 minuti e alla fine delle foto iniziamo a parlare dei suoi problemi personali d'amore come spesso facciamo. Dopo un pò inizia a rilassarsi e mi dice "circa" questa cosa: "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te". La guardo e le dico "allora fallo..." e lei senza timore se l'è sganciato dietro e l'ha tolto buttandolo sulla sedia lontana rimanendo coi seni nudi davanti a me. Sapevo che aveva un bellissimo seno ma ero dentro felice di quella situazione così libera tra noi. Mi ha detto se mi disturbava e io le ho detto che per me lei era normale come prima vestita. Abbiamo continuato a chiacchierare come nulla fosse stato. Dopo un pò ci stendiamo e lei mi si stende obliqua con la testa sul mio petto. Le ho posato le mani sulla sua pancia e mentre parlava io gliela sfioravo giocherellando sull'ombelico e sulla pelle, fino a che ho voluto tentare di salire al seno e l'ho fatto e non mi diceva nulla e ci sono salito sopra con la mano fino a toccare i capezzoli con le dita e ci giocavo. La situazione mi paiceva tanto, era pura e dolce e gli ormoni mi sono saliti molto e il membro nei pantaloni si faceva sentire. Lei ad un certo punto mi dice che la stavo rilassando e mi posa una mano sui pantaloni e ci infila le dita sotto la cintura fino a toccarmelo e mi dice di non dire nulla. Me lo sente rigido e li si alza verso i pantaloni e me li sgancia abbassandomi tutta la zip e me lo tira fuori. Era rigido e si era già aperto e mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale. Io la guardavo e dentro di me ero felice che me lo stesse facendo, ero felice che finalmente stavo facendo sesso con un'altra donna, cosa che volevo tanto fare per sentirmi felice di farlo come ho detto all'inizio. L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma ho un 22 cm dritto.
> Alla fine si leva i bermuda e mi dice la magica frase "lo facciamo il tradimento completo?" ed io non ho esitato e l'abbiamo fatto intenso e fino alla fine. Ora non sto a raccontare quante volte è venuta e cosa abbiamo fatto ma poi siamo rimasti a dormire assieme fino a mattina.


Daje Mascarpo'. Se sei riuscito a tenere 22 cm. eretti davanti ad una che ti si presenta in bermuda, l'esperto di yoga sei tu.
Ma alla fine come glieli hai risolti i problemi al pc? E' stato sufficiente formattare l'hard disk?



Masscorpione ha detto:


> Il giorno successivo spesso mi diceva *che abbiamo fatto una cosa bellissima e che non dobbiamo pentircene e che quando ricapita un'altra occasione l'avremo rifatto ancora più intenso*. Io ero felice e mi sento felice anche ora che ricordo con voi questa cosa. Mi sento felice di tradire. Mi piace.


Questa è una volpe che legge i miei post su tradinet...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Dipende da come lo ha misurato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dallo sfintere, no? Perchè tu da dove parti?


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dallo sfintere, no? Perchè tu da dove parti?


Ah si. Beh allora mi rincuoro


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Mi piacciono le tue idee


Non sono idee, sono proprio azioni.
Poi io ho una marcia in più di tutte queste pivelle che millantano TAC, pompini fino alle chiappe e risucchio pure dei polmoni.





Io mordo.
:voodoo:
Perche il Pipino che ho in bocca deve avere paura. Ed essere estasiato allo stesso tempo.
Quando gli aspiro l anima, prendendolo tutto in bocca testicoli compresi, deve provare il sottile piacere del dolore modulato.
E improvviso.


Ma che vi parlo a fare.
Siete ancora fermi al pompino normale.
Mah


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dallo sfintere, no? Perchè tu da dove parti?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAH


PIETÀ


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ammazza quanto spessore, il Massi. Eh bè.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

avevo letto masscoglione


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo letto masscoglione


Oh, alla buon'ora.
Dove sei stata?
Che hai fatto?
Perché non c eri?


Tu li fai i pompini fino alla base senza vomitare anche la fcena di Natale dell'anno scorso?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> *Ciao, ho scoperto questo forum e mi piace il modo in cui qui ci si può aprire raccontando le proprie esperienze segrete (per il partner) e diciamo come in questo caso confessarsi delle proprie malefatte o passioni che credo libere, almeno da quanto leggo negli altri e vorrei quindi raccontarvi cosa succede in me.*
> Sono sposato con figli felicemente e senza problemi di natura sessuale ne di incomprensioni ma nonostante non mi manchi nulla in questo tema, come da titolo il tradire in sè è stata sempre in me una cosa che mi incuiosiva e affascinava come "operazione" in sè, ma proprio per il fatto di farlo e non solo per l'atto matriale, come se essere un traditore abbia in sè un fascino e alla fine ci sono riuscito a farlo davvero. Quindi ora in liberà vi racconto quello che mi è successo un mese fa.
> Il mio lavoro spesso mi porta a fare trasferte e molte volte mi trovo assieme a colleghi e colleghe. Con una in particolare che chiamiamo in fantasia "Alice" da molto tempo ci ho creato un'amicizia confidenziale ma senza esserci stato nessun tipo di avvicinamento corporale. L'ultima trasferta in presenza di Alice è stata a Novembre. In hotel assieme ad altri colleghi siamo andati a cena. Alice quella sera per l'occasione di presenza anche di clienti di lavoro si è tirata parecchio, giacca, camicetta, leggins e sandali aperti. Bellissima e mozzafiato vista la sua carineria e bellezza. Alla fine della cena siamo tutti rientrati in hotel e solo io e Alice siamo rimasti giù al bar sui divani a chiacchierare da soli come soliti buoni amici. Siamo finiti per parlare del suo PC portatile che aveva grossi problemi e vista l'occasione che sa che io ci so fare, mi ha chiesto di salire in stanza sua per sistemarlo e così siamo saliti da lei. Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo. Lei mi dice fintanto che ci lavoro lei si va a fare una doccia e ci metteva poco. Io ho continuato a fare quello che dovevo fare, ascoltando l'acqua della doccia in bagno. Dopo qualche minuto lei esce dal bagno, scalza con solo un paio di bermuda e reggiseno e i capelli bagnati. Mi viene vicino col phon e mentre le facevo vedere cosa avevo sistemato si asciugava i capelli.
> Dopo un pò mi dice di guardare le svariate foto dei suoi viaggi e ci siamo trasferiti sul letto lei seduta a Yoga (gambe incrociate coi piedi nudi sopra le ginocchia) e io seduto con le gambe sotto sedere e il PC in mezzo tra noi mentre si asciugava sempre i capelli col phon. Saranno passati 30 minuti e alla fine delle foto iniziamo a parlare dei suoi problemi personali d'amore come spesso facciamo. Dopo un pò inizia a rilassarsi e mi dice "circa" questa cosa: "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te". La guardo e le dico "allora fallo..." e lei senza timore se l'è sganciato dietro e l'ha tolto buttandolo sulla sedia lontana rimanendo coi seni nudi davanti a me. Sapevo che aveva un bellissimo seno ma ero dentro felice di quella situazione così libera tra noi. Mi ha detto se mi disturbava e io le ho detto che per me lei era normale come prima vestita. Abbiamo continuato a chiacchierare come nulla fosse stato. Dopo un pò ci stendiamo e lei mi si stende obliqua con la testa sul mio petto. Le ho posato le mani sulla sua pancia e mentre parlava io gliela sfioravo giocherellando sull'ombelico e sulla pelle, fino a che ho voluto tentare di salire al seno e l'ho fatto e non mi diceva nulla e ci sono salito sopra con la mano fino a toccare i capezzoli con le dita e ci giocavo. La situazione mi paiceva tanto, era pura e dolce e gli ormoni mi sono saliti molto e il membro nei pantaloni si faceva sentire. Lei ad un certo punto mi dice che la stavo rilassando e mi posa una mano sui pantaloni e ci infila le dita sotto la cintura fino a toccarmelo e mi dice di non dire nulla. Me lo sente rigido e li si alza verso i pantaloni e me li sgancia abbassandomi tutta la zip e me lo tira fuori. Era rigido e si era già aperto e mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale. Io la guardavo e dentro di me ero felice che me lo stesse facendo, ero felice che finalmente stavo facendo sesso con un'altra donna, cosa che volevo tanto fare per sentirmi felice di farlo come ho detto all'inizio. L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma ho un 22 cm dritto.
> ...



Già. Leggendo il resto che non ho grassettato, benvenuto. Mi raccomando i congiuntivi, non li sbagliare, è fondamentale.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oh, alla buon'ora.
> Dove sei stata?
> Che hai fatto?
> Perché non c eri?
> ...


pochi e con bavaglino


----------



## drusilla (18 Dicembre 2014)

Mi fate morire :rotfl:
Mascarpó, Masscoglione...

Vi amo!!! :sonar:


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono idee, sono proprio azioni.
> Poi io ho una marcia in più di tutte queste pivelle che millantano TAC, pompini fino alle chiappe e risucchio pure dei polmoni.
> 
> 
> ...


No no...stringiamoci la mano!! Io li faccio a sangue!!!
Solo per temerari...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già. Leggendo il resto che non ho grassettato, benvenuto. *Mi raccomando i congiuntivi, non li sbagliare, è fondamentale*.





Masscorpione ha detto:


> Era rigido e si era già aperto e *mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni*, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>


Aggiustando il congiuntivo prova a fartelo tatuare sotto il glande.


----------



## Homer (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>



:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

Un errore che si porterà dietro tutta la vita :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

ohhh ma sotto il glande deve fare malissimoooooooooo


----------



## Homer (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> ohhh ma sotto il glande deve fare malissimoooooooooo


No, io ce l'ho anche sopra e intorno, insomma un glande tutto nero.......sullo scroto poi è una figata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aggiustando il congiuntivo prova a fartelo tatuare sotto il glande.


Aborro i tatuaggi, non sopporto il dolore e poi non ci starebbe.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> ohhh ma sotto il glande deve fare malissimoooooooooo



Massìcerto.. però capisci la metafora, dopo vola, no?  


































Ne vale la PenA


----------



## Homer (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Aborro i tatuaggi, non sopporto il dolore e poi non ci starebbe.



Ma non fanno male. In che senso non ci starebbe?? Bene su di te?


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dallo sfintere, no? Perchè tu da dove parti?


dilettanti... tzè.
Io misuro dalla terza vertebra lombare.

Poi ho notato che da quando sono iscritto a Tradi mi si allunga il fagiolino di un centimetro al mese.
Per non parlare poi del diametro e delle prestazioni...
Comunque voglio abbassare la testata, così prende i giri prima.
Poi dopo, e solo dopo, vado da Tebe.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Aborro i tatuaggi, non sopporto il dolore e poi non ci starebbe.


Retrogrado. 
E non fanno male, dipende da dove si fanno, aggiornati. e, magari prova. 
Da quello che ho letto attizza l'ormone. Fattelo e prova, su.


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Massìcerto.. però capisci la metafora, dopo vola, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> No, io ce l'ho anche sopra e intorno, insomma un glande tutto nero.......*sullo scroto poi è una figata*.



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Aborro i tatuaggi, non sopporto il dolore e poi non ci starebbe.


figurati che io sono ago-fobica....


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aggiustando il congiuntivo prova a fartelo tatuare sotto il glande.


Sì ma per il lungo e in carattere 12! Altrimenti non va bene!


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pochi e con bavaglino


Che classe.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Retrogrado.
> E non fanno male, dipende da dove si fanno, aggiornati. e, magari prova.
> Da quello che ho letto attizza l'ormone. Fattelo e prova, su.


Mannò io sono un travet, tipo clichè del classico impiegato delle Poste. 166, fisico a pera, piedi piatti, forfora, capelli con la riga, senza culo, peli che escono dal naso e dalle orecchie. Mi ci vedi coi tatuaggi?


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> *dilettanti... tzè.
> Io misuro dalla terza vertebra lombare.*
> 
> Poi ho notato che da quando sono iscritto a Tradi mi si allunga il fagiolino di un centimetro al mese.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
nessuno lo misura dalla cervicale!!!!!???? 
e comunque da utente più delle misure bisogna saperlo usare bene!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma per il lungo e in carattere 12! Altrimenti non va bene!



Santa rosalia benedetta... pensavo: e se io non arrivo ai giusti cm e la scritta risulta piccola per motivi tecnici, come minchia attizzo l'ormone?


----------



## Homer (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mannò io sono un travet, tipo clichè del classico impiegato delle Poste. 166, fisico a pera, piedi piatti, forfora, capelli con la riga, senza culo, peli che escono dal naso e dalle orecchie. Mi ci vedi coi tatuaggi?



:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa rosalia benedetta... pensavo: e se io non arrivo ai giusti cm e la scritta risulta piccola per motivi tecnici, come minchia attizzo l'ormone?


Ma che firma ti sei fatto??


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> ohhh ma sotto il glande deve fare malissimoooooooooo


No.
Mai sentito parlare di cazzi d'acciaio?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mannò io sono un travet, tipo clichè del classico impiegato delle Poste. 166, fisico a pera, piedi piatti, forfora, capelli con la riga, senza culo, peli che escono dal naso e dalle orecchie. Mi ci vedi coi tatuaggi?


No adesso tu mi spieghi e seriamente, dopo tutto quel bel papello di spiegazioni su di te io mi dovrei andare a concentrare sul si o no di un tatuaggio? 

ma mi hai fatto eccitare, e lo accendo.


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mannò io sono un travet, tipo clichè del classico impiegato delle Poste. 166, fisico a pera, piedi piatti, forfora, capelli con la riga, senza culo, peli che escono dal naso e dalle orecchie. Mi ci vedi coi tatuaggi?


Il tatuaggio darebbe quel tocco in più...
Comunque sei altamente scopabile!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:



Non ti sei eccitato? strano.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> dilettanti... tzè.
> Io misuro dalla terza vertebra lombare.
> 
> Poi ho notato che da quando sono iscritto a Tradi mi si allunga il fagiolino di un centimetro al mese.
> ...


Vuoi provare l estasi del soffocotto con dolore?




Buongustaio


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che firma ti sei fatto??



Canna non firma, ma solo due boccate.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo sapevo che mass avrebbe gettato cattiva luce su di noi.


No. Vorrei puntualizzare :sono un traditore e non mi permetto di giudicare, sarei ridicolo. Sputerei in aria per farmelo tornare in faccia. Però est modus in rebus anche nel tradire. È' un problema mio: ostentazioni e mancanza di tatto per la persona che il tradimento lo subisce non mi piacciono. Tutto qui. Ma in genere non mi piacciono quelli che si vantano in ogni campo. Ciao


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Canna non firma, ma solo due boccate.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e fai anche 4 o 5


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma per il lungo e in carattere 12! Altrimenti non va bene!


consiglio un acrostico, così quando si drizza...


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No. Vorrei puntualizzare :sono un traditore e non mi permetto di giudicare, sarei ridicolo. Sputerei in aria per farmelo tornare in faccia. Però est modus in rebus anche nel tradire. È' un problema mio: ostentazioni e mancanza di tatto per la persona che il tradimento lo subisce non mi piacciono. Tutto qui. Ma in genere non mi piacciono quelli che si vantano in ogni campo. Ciao


Minchia.
Ero ironica.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

Cavolo che erotismo sottile e raffinato...

"lo facciamo il tradimento completo?"

Ammetto che mi sta partendo l'ormone pure a me...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No. Vorrei puntualizzare :sono un traditore e non mi permetto di giudicare, sarei ridicolo. Sputerei in aria per farmelo tornare in faccia. Però est modus in rebus anche nel tradire. È' un problema mio: ostentazioni e mancanza di tatto per la persona che il tradimento lo subisce non mi piacciono. Tutto qui. Ma in genere non mi piacciono quelli che si vantano in ogni campo. Ciao



 E' un sorriso che devi capire.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No adesso tu mi spieghi e seriamente, dopo tutto quel bel papello di spiegazioni su di te io mi dovrei andare a concentrare sul si o no di un tatuaggio?


Ma infatti si becca di brutto anche senza tatuaggi. Voglio dire: la vera trasgressione ormai è essere senza tatuaggi.

Quando la segretaria dell'avvocato o del commercialista arriva allo sportello "Spedizioni" e ti porta la raccomandata da spedire e tu ci picchi sopra il timbro fissandola negli occhi e lo fai con un vigore e una precisione che non si aspetterebbe mai da uno coi manicotti reggicamicia, immagini lontanamente che le succede fra le gambe?


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> nessuno lo misura dalla cervicale!!!!!????
> e comunque da utente più delle misure bisogna saperlo usare bene!!!!


il fine giustifica i mezzi!
E, per usarlo bene, il regolamento di tradi dice che prima devo arrivare a 2000 post.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

*ho una domanda:*

ma quando il membro si è fatto sentire, cosa ha detto esattamente?


----------



## Eratò (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quando il membro si è fatto sentire, cosa ha detto esattamente?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cavolo che erotismo sottile e raffinato...
> 
> "lo facciamo il tradimento completo?"
> 
> Ammetto che mi sta partendo l'ormone pure a me...


Io sono un lago di umori da ieri sera.
Ogni volta che entro qui ho un orgasmo.
Adesso sono in metro e capisci che è imbarazzante...


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> consiglio un acrostico, così quando si drizza...


E nel tuo caso rimarrebbe uguale...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e fai anche 4 o 5



Se ne faccio 4 o 5 finisce la canna. 
Tutte le mia amanti giuro che hanno dei capezzoli lunghi almeno 5cm. Mi credi no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oh, alla buon'ora.
> 
> Dove sei stata?
> 
> ...



Ma che domandi a lei?


----------



## Lorella (18 Dicembre 2014)

Evviva Mass!!!:applauso:Sei il nostro eroe!!! Ora sì che il forum è perfetto....però ti prego, la prossima volta postaci anche una foto del tuo arnese tatuato....ci hai troppo incuriosito! Anzi, se dovessi decidere di ampliare i decori (visti gli effetti, e quanto ti piace, devi assolutamente!!), e viste le tue ragguardevolissime dimensioni, potresti farci scrivere qualcosa tipo "Tanti saluti da San Benedetto del Tronto" in verticale, e qualche poesia tipo il cinque maggio in orizzontale......con una tale lunghezza, non oso immaginare il diametro.....però, scusami un cazzutone come te non doveva commettere il fatale errore......prima di sposarti, avresti anche potuto misurare il diametro e la profondità della bocca di tua moglie!!!


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vuoi provare l estasi del soffocotto con dolore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


però prima devo fare delle modifiche, così poi ti faccio ululare.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quando il membro si è fatto sentire, cosa ha detto esattamente?


"Machecazzoaspettiasbatterlaalmuromannaggialaputtana?!"


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Evviva Mass!!!:applauso:Sei il nostro eroe!!! Ora sì che il forum è perfetto....però ti prego, la prossima volta postaci anche una foto del tuo arnese tatuato....ci hai troppo incuriosito! Anzi, se dovessi decidere di ampliare i decori (visti gli effetti, e quanto ti piace, devi assolutamente!!), e viste le tue ragguardevolissime dimensioni, potresti farci scrivere qualcosa tipo "Tanti saluti da San Benedetto del Tronto" in verticale, e qualche poesia tipo il cinque maggio in orizzontale......con una tale lunghezza, non oso immaginare il diametro.....però, scusami un cazzutone come te non doveva commettere il fatale errore......prima di sposarti, avresti anche potuto misurare il diametro e la profondità della bocca di tua moglie!!!


ehm Lorelluccia, non fare certe esortazioni, che poi Perply deve pulire e comincio a sentire i porconi da qui


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E nel tuo caso rimarrebbe uguale...


non è vero!!!!! 



Diventerebbe una sigla...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sono un lago di umori da ieri sera.
> Ogni volta che entro qui ho un orgasmo.
> Adesso sono in metro e capisci che è imbarazzante...



Io sono dovuta correre nei bagni dell'ufficio per un ditalino d'emergenza.
Quando mi sono rivista la scena di "ti do fastidio se gioco coi tuoi capezzoli" sono venuta la seconda volta. Grazie a lui sto diventando multiorgasmica.


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono dovuta correre nei bagni dell'ufficio per un ditalino d'emergenza.
> Quando mi sono rivista la scena di "ti do fastidio se gioco coi tuoi capezzoli" sono venuta la seconda volta. Grazie a lui sto diventando multiorgasmica.


occhio a dove squirtate, eh!


----------



## Lorella (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm Lorelluccia, non fare certe esortazioni, che poi Perply deve pulire e comincio a sentire i porconi da qui


ehm.....non ci avevo pensato!!! In preda a tempesta ormonale!!!


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono dovuta correre nei bagni dell'ufficio per un ditalino d'emergenza.
> Quando mi sono rivista la scena di "ti do fastidio se gioco coi tuoi capezzoli" sono venuta la seconda volta. Grazie a lui sto diventando multiorgasmica.


Ragazze...qui bisogna fare un corso di autocontrollo...non è possibile ridursi così...
Io non posso alzarmi dalla sedia altrimenti scivolo...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma infatti si becca di brutto anche senza tatuaggi. Voglio dire: la vera trasgressione ormai è essere senza tatuaggi.
> 
> Quando la segretaria dell'avvocato o del commercialista arriva allo sportello "Spedizioni" e ti porta la raccomandata da spedire e tu ci picchi sopra il timbro fissandola negli occhi e lo fai con un vigore e una precisione che non si aspetterebbe mai da uno coi manicotti reggicamicia, immagini lontanamente che le succede fra le gambe?



Se modifichi e aggiungi gli "occhialini sexy" alla segretaria posso assolutamente confermarti che mi eccito io. Per il resto, posso immaginare, opzione uno, la segretaria si domanda ma avrà il tatuaggio sul glande? Opzione due,la segretaria pensa, questo il buco lo centra con sicurezza e e vigore. Opzione tre, si eccita pensando al manicotto.


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> il fine giustifica i mezzi!
> E, per usarlo bene, il regolamento di tradi dice che prima devo arrivare a 2000 post.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ne faccio 4 o 5 finisce la canna.
> Tutte le mia amanti giuro che hanno dei capezzoli lunghi almeno 5cm. Mi credi no?


ovvio che sì


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ragazze...qui bisogna fare un corso di autocontrollo...non è possibile ridursi così...
> Io non posso alzarmi dalla sedia altrimenti scivolo...


ho la soluzione per voi: http://www.ilgiardinodellecollezioni.it/Download/Images/Products/01766/570x427_mesurol 2011_copy.JPG


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ragazze...qui bisogna fare un corso di autocontrollo...non è possibile ridursi così...
> Io non posso alzarmi dalla sedia altrimenti scivolo...



E ma che ci possiamo fare?
Se penso che lui le dice, in quella situazione così pura e dolce, che per lui lei è uguale nuda e vestita....

E.... l'hanno fatto intenso e fino alla fine! Ti rendi conto?!?!? Anf... io non so se resisto... "fino alla fine"....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Evviva Mass!!!:applauso:Sei il nostro eroe!!! Ora sì che il forum è perfetto....però ti prego, la prossima volta postaci anche una foto del tuo arnese tatuato....ci hai troppo incuriosito! Anzi, se dovessi decidere di ampliare i decori (visti gli effetti, e quanto ti piace, devi assolutamente!!), e viste le tue ragguardevolissime dimensioni, potresti farci scrivere qualcosa tipo "Tanti saluti da San Benedetto del Tronto" in verticale, e qualche poesia tipo il cinque maggio in orizzontale......con una tale lunghezza, non oso immaginare il diametro.....però, scusami un cazzutone come te non doveva commettere il fatale errore......*prima di sposarti, avresti anche potuto misurare il diametro e la profondità della bocca di tua moglie*!!!


A caval donato non si guarda in bocca.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> però prima devo fare delle modifiche, così poi ti faccio ululare.


Modifiche?
Ululare?
Niente anelli vibranti per favore


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E ma che ci possiamo fare?
> Se penso che lui le dice, in quella situazione così pura e dolce, che per lui lei è uguale nuda e vestita....
> 
> E.... l'hanno fatto intenso e fino alla fine! Ti rendi conto?!?!? Anf... io non so se resisto... "fino alla fine"....


Fai tanto la preziosa, ma "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te" l'hai detto pure a me, se ricordi bene.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ragazze...qui bisogna fare un corso di autocontrollo...non è possibile ridursi così...
> Io non posso alzarmi dalla sedia altrimenti scivolo...



Perchè scivoli?


















































Oddio invio o non invio?


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ragazze...qui bisogna fare un corso di autocontrollo...non è possibile ridursi così...
> Io non posso alzarmi dalla sedia altrimenti scivolo...


Cazzo. Ho dovuto comprarmi i pannoloni per incontinenti.
Sono una fontana.


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Modifiche?
> Ululare?
> Niente anelli vibranti per favore


niente anelli vibranti, promesso.
Ora scusami un attimo che devo rispondere alla mail del medico che mi ha promesso di riuscire a fare il trapianto di un estintore.


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Fai tanto la preziosa, ma "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te" l'hai detto pure a me, se ricordi bene.


È per il manicotto!! Quello fa effetto rassicurante...


----------



## Lorella (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A caval donato non si guarda in bocca.


eh già! la saggezza popolare.....


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Fai tanto la preziosa, ma "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te" l'hai detto pure a me, se ricordi bene.



Che ti posso dire, il racconto del nostro amico mi ha sconvolto la mente e gli ormoni a tal punto che non ricordo niente altro...


Mannaggia, quelli dell'ufficio di sotto hanno chiamato la manutenzione per infiltrazioni umide sul soffitto.....


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Ero ironica.


Lo so bene 
Un pò ti conosco, almeno spero 
In realtà, a rileggerlo con attenzione, credo che anche l'autore del post lo fosse, e io ci sono cascato come una pera cotta


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ora però sono seriamente preoccupato per la possibilità di tsunami in Italia...
Chiamo subito la Protezione Civile e li metto un allerta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E ma che ci possiamo fare?
> Se penso che lui le dice, in quella situazione così pura e dolce, che per lui lei è uguale nuda e vestita....
> 
> E.... l'hanno fatto intenso e fino alla fine! Ti rendi conto?!?!? Anf... io non so se resisto... "fino alla fine"....


io non vi capisco.
Personalmente, di fronte a tanta poVesia, mi sono commossa.
La parte del membro che parla è idilliaca, mi ha ricordato il Pascoli.
Chissà che ragionamenti fanno assieme.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scoperto questo forum e mi piace il modo in cui qui ci si può aprire raccontando le proprie esperienze segrete (per il partner) e diciamo come in questo caso confessarsi delle proprie malefatte o passioni che credo libere, almeno da quanto leggo negli altri e vorrei quindi raccontarvi cosa succede in me.
> Sono sposato con figli felicemente e senza problemi di natura sessuale ne di incomprensioni ma nonostante non mi manchi nulla in questo tema, come da titolo il tradire in sè è stata sempre in me una cosa che mi incuiosiva e affascinava come "operazione" in sè, ma proprio per il fatto di farlo e non solo per l'atto matriale, come se essere un traditore abbia in sè un fascino e alla fine ci sono riuscito a farlo davvero. Quindi ora in liberà vi racconto quello che mi è successo un mese fa.
> Il mio lavoro spesso mi porta a fare trasferte e molte volte mi trovo assieme a colleghi e colleghe. Con una in particolare che chiamiamo in fantasia "Alice" da molto tempo ci ho creato un'amicizia confidenziale ma senza esserci stato nessun tipo di avvicinamento corporale. L'ultima trasferta in presenza di Alice è stata a Novembre. In hotel assieme ad altri colleghi siamo andati a cena. Alice quella sera per l'occasione di presenza anche di clienti di lavoro si è tirata parecchio, giacca, camicetta, leggins e sandali aperti. Bellissima e mozzafiato vista la sua carineria e bellezza. Alla fine della cena siamo tutti rientrati in hotel e solo io e Alice siamo rimasti giù al bar sui divani a chiacchierare da soli come soliti buoni amici. Siamo finiti per parlare del suo PC portatile che aveva grossi problemi e vista l'occasione che sa che io ci so fare, mi ha chiesto di salire in stanza sua per sistemarlo e così siamo saliti da lei. Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo. Lei mi dice fintanto che ci lavoro lei si va a fare una doccia e ci metteva poco. Io ho continuato a fare quello che dovevo fare, ascoltando l'acqua della doccia in bagno. Dopo qualche minuto lei esce dal bagno, scalza con solo un paio di bermuda e reggiseno e i capelli bagnati. Mi viene vicino col phon e mentre le facevo vedere cosa avevo sistemato si asciugava i capelli.
> Dopo un pò mi dice di guardare le svariate foto dei suoi viaggi e ci siamo trasferiti sul letto lei seduta a Yoga (gambe incrociate coi piedi nudi sopra le ginocchia) e io seduto con le gambe sotto sedere e il PC in mezzo tra noi mentre si asciugava sempre i capelli col phon. Saranno passati 30 minuti e alla fine delle foto iniziamo a parlare dei suoi problemi personali d'amore come spesso facciamo. Dopo un pò inizia a rilassarsi e mi dice "circa" questa cosa: "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te". La guardo e le dico "allora fallo..." e lei senza timore se l'è sganciato dietro e l'ha tolto buttandolo sulla sedia lontana rimanendo coi seni nudi davanti a me. Sapevo che aveva un bellissimo seno ma ero dentro felice di quella situazione così libera tra noi. Mi ha detto se mi disturbava e io le ho detto che per me lei era normale come prima vestita. Abbiamo continuato a chiacchierare come nulla fosse stato. Dopo un pò ci stendiamo e lei mi si stende obliqua con la testa sul mio petto. Le ho posato le mani sulla sua pancia e mentre parlava io gliela sfioravo giocherellando sull'ombelico e sulla pelle, fino a che ho voluto tentare di salire al seno e l'ho fatto e non mi diceva nulla e ci sono salito sopra con la mano fino a toccare i capezzoli con le dita e ci giocavo. La situazione mi paiceva tanto, era pura e dolce e gli ormoni mi sono saliti molto e il membro nei pantaloni si faceva sentire. Lei ad un certo punto mi dice che la stavo rilassando e mi posa una mano sui pantaloni e ci infila le dita sotto la cintura fino a toccarmelo e mi dice di non dire nulla. Me lo sente rigido e li si alza verso i pantaloni e me li sgancia abbassandomi tutta la zip e me lo tira fuori. Era rigido e si era già aperto e mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale. Io la guardavo e dentro di me ero felice che me lo stesse facendo, ero felice che finalmente stavo facendo sesso con un'altra donna, cosa che volevo tanto fare per sentirmi felice di farlo come ho detto all'inizio. L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma ho un 22 cm dritto.
> ...


Sono tutta bagnata


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Hell*

le pere cascono quando sono mature, non cotte.


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Sono tutta bagnata


e pure invidiosa di Alice, immagino!


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> le pere cascono quando sono mature, non cotte.


vero: allora diciamo che ci sono cascato come un fesso?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Sono tutta bagnata



Svergognata.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Sono tutta bagnata



Ti capisco. Siamo in molte.

Solo Sbri è rimasta presa dalla poesia della cosa e non le sono ancora partiti gli ormoni


----------



## sienne (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> vero: allora diciamo che ci sono cascato come un fesso?



Ciao

diciamo, che a volte è ben possibile ... che non sia di più ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> e pure invidiosa di Alice, immagino!


Mah..uno chr mi dice anzi mi sfida a togliermi il reggipocce e poi mi dice che sono normale uguale a prima da vestita....mmmm...


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non vi capisco.
> Personalmente, di fronte a tanta poVesia, mi sono commossa.
> La parte del membro che parla è idilliaca, mi ha ricordato il Pascoli.
> Chissà che ragionamenti fanno assieme.


Devi vedere la discussione che ho intrattenuto stanotte con l'inquilina del piano di sotto!!
Grazie a lui eh!


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Hell*

se sei scivolato su una buccia di banana, direi proprio di si. 
è che tu, sogni ad occhi aperti e non vedi ciò che fai.

sei distratto.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Secondo me tu, cioè Lui, tra pere e banane hai  dentro molto di più, liberati. va vinni frutta camina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Siamo in molte.
> 
> Solo Sbri è rimasta presa dalla poesia della cosa e non le sono ancora partiti gli ormoni


perchè io sono spirituale e voi siete tutte sesso e carnazza.
Pensa che la pitona Alice, qui, è arrivata a scherzarci, col membro, dopo che questo si è fatto sentire.
Nessuno ha colto questa sfumatura: il membro che scherza è una metafora su cui dovremmo riflettere tutti.


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Mah..uno chr mi dice anzi mi sfida a togliermi il reggipocce e poi mi dice che sono normale uguale a prima da vestita....mmmm...


e per fortuna che non hai letto il messaggio subliminale contenuto in questa sua frase:

```
Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo
```
sennò ti veniva uno svarione.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè io sono spirituale e voi siete tutte sesso e carnazza.
> Pensa che la pitona Alice, qui, è arrivata a scherzarci, col membro, dopo che questo si è fatto sentire.
> Nessuno ha colto questa sfumatura: il membro che scherza è una metafora su cui dovremmo riflettere tutti.



Eh si sa, far ridere una donna è importantissimo. Lo sanno Jessica Rabbit e pure mia figlia.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè io sono spirituale e voi siete tutte sesso e carnazza.
> Pensa che la pitona Alice, qui, è arrivata a scherzarci, col membro, dopo che questo si è fatto sentire.
> Nessuno ha colto questa sfumatura: il membro che scherza è una metafora su cui dovremmo riflettere tutti.


Pitona....altro che pitona...ma tu lo fai o capitone a natale? Io sono entrata nel loop di parenti serpenti. L ho gia visto 3 volte questo dicembre...
Domani è il mio bday


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

seguirvi dal pc dell'uffico è diventata una sfida: non è che per natale qualcunA mi regalerebbe un tablet?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

Mi è venuto un dubbio...

ragazze....

non sarà massi il famoso personaggio che aveva WENDY tatuato sul pene ma in realtà era Welcome to the Marlboro Country?


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me tu, cioè Lui, tra pere e banane hai dentro molto di più, liberati. va vinni frutta camina.


ho anche il cetriolo, sai? è un pò raspusu fora, buono.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> ho anche il cetriolo, sai? è un pò raspusu fora, buono.



Che schifo non ti depili, e magari non hai nemmeno tatuaggi nel glande. 

Infilittunculucumpà..!


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> se sei scivolato su una buccia di banana, direi proprio di si.
> è che tu, sogni ad occhi aperti e non vedi ciò che fai.
> 
> sei distratto.


E' che con tutte queste banane, cetrioli, peni giganti tatuati, prestazioni da guiness dei primati , uomini invidiosi e signore eccitate, mi sento inadeguato e quindi per non patire la frustrazione mi astraggo  dalla realtà (e mi distraggo). Ti piace così, Asso di bastoni?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' che con tutte queste banane, cetrioli, peni giganti tatuati, prestazioni da guiness dei primati , uomini invidiosi e signore eccitate, mi sento inadeguato e quindi per non patire la frustrazione mi astraggo  dalla realtà (e mi distraggo). Ti piace così, Asso di bastoni?


Pssss Pssssss cancella peni giganti che così lo stai mortificando.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

per avvertire il fascino del tradimento occorre avere in linea di massima più o meno sicurezza di se stessi secondo voi?
più si è dotati di autostima e più si è portati a tradire o i sogni aiutano a vivere?


----------



## Eratò (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scoperto questo forum e mi piace il modo in cui qui ci si può aprire raccontando le proprie esperienze segrete (per il partner) e diciamo come in questo caso confessarsi delle proprie malefatte o passioni che credo libere, almeno da quanto leggo negli altri e vorrei quindi raccontarvi cosa succede in me.
> Sono sposato con figli felicemente e senza problemi di natura sessuale ne di incomprensioni ma nonostante non mi manchi nulla in questo tema, come da titolo il tradire in sè è stata sempre in me una cosa che mi incuiosiva e affascinava come "operazione" in sè, ma proprio per il fatto di farlo e non solo per l'atto matriale, come se essere un traditore abbia in sè un fascino e alla fine ci sono riuscito a farlo davvero. Quindi ora in liberà vi racconto quello che mi è successo un mese fa.
> Il mio lavoro spesso mi porta a fare trasferte e molte volte mi trovo assieme a colleghi e colleghe. Con una in particolare che chiamiamo in fantasia "Alice" da molto tempo ci ho creato un'amicizia confidenziale ma senza esserci stato nessun tipo di avvicinamento corporale. L'ultima trasferta in presenza di Alice è stata a Novembre. In hotel assieme ad altri colleghi siamo andati a cena. Alice quella sera per l'occasione di presenza anche di clienti di lavoro si è tirata parecchio, giacca, camicetta, leggins e sandali aperti. Bellissima e mozzafiato vista la sua carineria e bellezza. Alla fine della cena siamo tutti rientrati in hotel e solo io e Alice siamo rimasti giù al bar sui divani a chiacchierare da soli come soliti buoni amici. Siamo finiti per parlare del suo PC portatile che aveva grossi problemi e vista l'occasione che sa che io ci so fare, mi ha chiesto di salire in stanza sua per sistemarlo e così siamo saliti da lei. Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo. Lei mi dice fintanto che ci lavoro lei si va a fare una doccia e ci metteva poco. Io ho continuato a fare quello che dovevo fare, ascoltando l'acqua della doccia in bagno. Dopo qualche minuto lei esce dal bagno, scalza con solo un paio di bermuda e reggiseno e i capelli bagnati. Mi viene vicino col phon e mentre le facevo vedere cosa avevo sistemato si asciugava i capelli.
> Dopo un pò mi dice di guardare le svariate foto dei suoi viaggi e ci siamo trasferiti sul letto lei seduta a Yoga (gambe incrociate coi piedi nudi sopra le ginocchia) e io seduto con le gambe sotto sedere e il PC in mezzo tra noi mentre si asciugava sempre i capelli col phon. Saranno passati 30 minuti e alla fine delle foto iniziamo a parlare dei suoi problemi personali d'amore come spesso facciamo. Dopo un pò inizia a rilassarsi e mi dice "circa" questa cosa: "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te". La guardo e le dico "allora fallo..." e lei senza timore se l'è sganciato dietro e l'ha tolto buttandolo sulla sedia lontana rimanendo coi seni nudi davanti a me. Sapevo che aveva un bellissimo seno ma ero dentro felice di quella situazione così libera tra noi. Mi ha detto se mi disturbava e io le ho detto che per me lei era normale come prima vestita. Abbiamo continuato a chiacchierare come nulla fosse stato. Dopo un pò ci stendiamo e lei mi si stende obliqua con la testa sul mio petto. Le ho posato le mani sulla sua pancia e mentre parlava io gliela sfioravo giocherellando sull'ombelico e sulla pelle, fino a che ho voluto tentare di salire al seno e l'ho fatto e non mi diceva nulla e ci sono salito sopra con la mano fino a toccare i capezzoli con le dita e ci giocavo. La situazione mi paiceva tanto, era pura e dolce e gli ormoni mi sono saliti molto e il membro nei pantaloni si faceva sentire. Lei ad un certo punto mi dice che la stavo rilassando e mi posa una mano sui pantaloni e ci infila le dita sotto la cintura fino a toccarmelo e mi dice di non dire nulla. Me lo sente rigido e li si alza verso i pantaloni e me li sgancia abbassandomi tutta la zip e me lo tira fuori. Era rigido e si era già aperto e mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale. Io la guardavo e dentro di me ero felice che me lo stesse facendo, ero felice che finalmente stavo facendo sesso con un'altra donna, cosa che volevo tanto fare per sentirmi felice di farlo come ho detto all'inizio. L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma ho un 22 cm dritto.
> ...


Ma il tattuaggio sul glande non ti ha fatto male?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eh si sa, far ridere una donna è importantissimo. Lo sanno Jessica Rabbit e pure mia figlia.


ma non fermiamoci alle banalizzazioni.
Andiamo più a fondo. Ehm.
Guardate la simbologia.
Alice, che non ha caso ha il nome di un pesce, ed il pesce rappresenta non dimentichiamolo le forze cosmiche e viene posto ai piedi dell'albero della vita e infatti sull'albero medesimo vi sono ancora simboli.
Infatti Alice si prostra davanti all'albero della vita e ci parla, ci scherza, prima di diventare quello che facilmente si può riconoscere come serpente.
E il serpente non solo rappresenta l'immortalità, ma è la figura che incanta, che ipnotizza.
E di fatti è un incanto ciò che viene di seguito rappresentato.
In cui non vi è nulla di osceno, in quanto il nudo appare come vestito, quasi fosse un incontro d'anime e non di corpi.

Mah... comunque temo che tutto questo non verrà compreso.


----------



## Eratò (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non fermiamoci alle banalizzazioni.
> Andiamo più a fondo. Ehm.
> Guardate la simbologia.
> Alice, che non ha caso ha il nome di un pesce, ed il pesce rappresenta non dimentichiamolo le forze cosmiche e viene posto ai piedi dell'albero della vita e infatti sull'albero medesimo vi sono ancora simboli.
> ...


Io son rimasta al dolore del farsi un tattuaggio sul glande che parla....Non riesco ad andare oltre.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non fermiamoci alle banalizzazioni.
> Andiamo più a fondo. Ehm.
> Guardate la simbologia.
> Alice, che non ha caso ha il nome di un pesce, ed il pesce rappresenta non dimentichiamolo le forze cosmiche e viene posto ai piedi dell'albero della vita e infatti sull'albero medesimo vi sono ancora simboli.
> ...




Mi stai aprendo gli occhi o Maestra... ma sono ancora schiava della carne e degli ormoni che si sono svegliati....


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non fermiamoci alle banalizzazioni.
> Andiamo più a fondo. Ehm.
> Guardate la simbologia.
> Alice, che non ha caso ha il nome di un pesce, ed il pesce rappresenta non dimentichiamolo le forze cosmiche e viene posto ai piedi dell'albero della vita e infatti sull'albero medesimo vi sono ancora simboli.
> ...


però invece della mela il serpente le porge la prugna.
Beh, del resto tutto si evulve. 
Ops, si evolve.


----------



## Eratò (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi stai aprendo gli occhi o Maestra... ma sono ancora schiava della carne e degli ormoni che si sono svegliati....


Ma ti rendi conto del miracolo? Cioe' che avrà detto quel glande?Uhuuuuuuu! Finalmente un discorso del cazzo....


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2014)

*ma il professor Oscuro*

non si è ancora espresso?     devo preoccuparmi?


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto del miracolo? Cioe' che avrà detto quel glande?Uhuuuuuuu! Finalmente un discorso del cazzo....



Eh sono impegnata col mocio adesso....


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per avvertire il fascino del tradimento occorre avere in linea di massima più o meno sicurezza di se stessi secondo voi?
> più si è dotati di autostima e più si è portati a tradire o i sogni aiutano a vivere?


forunatamente c'è LEI, a rimettere le discussioni in linea.

siete una massa di pervertiti/e.

p.s. 

Hell, ti vedo cambiato: chi fu?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per avvertire il fascino del tradimento occorre avere in linea di massima più o meno sicurezza di se stessi secondo voi?
> più si è dotati di autostima e più si è portati a tradire o i sogni aiutano a vivere?


Bella domanda.


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non fermiamoci alle banalizzazioni.
> Andiamo più a fondo. Ehm.
> Guardate la simbologia.
> Alice, che non ha caso ha il nome di un pesce, ed il pesce rappresenta non dimentichiamolo le forze cosmiche e viene posto ai piedi dell'albero della vita e infatti sull'albero medesimo vi sono ancora simboli.
> ...


E specifichiamo pure che il pesce rappresenta Gesù...
Quindi l'incontro in quella stanza del bene supremo e del male infimo probabilmente ha dato origine a qualcosa di talmente potente che ancora non lo sappiamo...
E il fatto che due forze così agli antipodi e così sovrannaturali si siano unite mi fa pensare solo a una cosa...forse, e dico forse, questa unione ha generato l'antimateria o qualcosa di simile!!!
Chiamate Adam Kadmon!!!


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2014)

*in ogni caso*

se può servire a completare la discussione, vi dico che io devo NECESSARIAMENTE indossare boxer e pantaloni con pence, fuori moda, ma devo obbligatoriamente lascair penzolare il coso. Non posso, pertanto, indossare ins, per ovvie ragioni, capite no.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E specifichiamo pure che il pesce rappresenta Gesù...
> Quindi l'incontro in quella stanza del bene supremo e del male infimo probabilmente ha dato origine a qualcosa di talmente potente che ancora non lo sappiamo...
> E il fatto che due forze così agli antipodi e così sovrannaturali si siano unite mi fa pensare solo a una cosa...forse, e dico forse, questa unione ha generato l'antimateria o qualcosa di simile!!!
> Chiamate Adam Kadmon!!!




We demonstrated, along with the barionic matter, the anti matter, and the dark matter, the existence of the "doesn't-matter", that seems to have no effect whatsoever on the universe


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aggiustando il congiuntivo prova a fartelo tatuare sotto il glande.


Anche se quello sarebbe un condizionale... :facepalm:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> nessuno lo misura dalla cervicale!!!!!????
> e comunque da utente più delle misure bisogna saperlo usare bene!!!!


Uffs... la solita frase inutile. Come se la capacità fosse obbligatoriamente inversa alle dimensioni. :facepalm:


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Anche se quello sarebbe un condizionale... :facepalm:



Precisino cagacazzi


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io sono un lago di umori da ieri sera.
> Ogni volta che entro qui ho un orgasmo.
> Adesso sono in metro e capisci che è imbarazzante...


Io ne ho avuti 5 questa mattina mentre leggevo la storia al membro eretto del marito, che mi parlava (il membro) in un orecchio. Mio marito dormiva.

Pero' non e' tatuato, sennò sarebbero stati almeno 6

A furia di muovere gli ormoni mi è regredita la menopausa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi stai aprendo gli occhi o Maestra... ma sono ancora schiava della carne e degli ormoni che si sono svegliati....


eh, ma che pazienza.
Qua vi si risvegliano gli ormoni anche davanti a un'allegoria.
vabbè.
Ad esempio tutti a parlare del 22 come fosse una misura.
Ma non lo è.
Infatti il Poveta scrive : ho un 22 cm dritto.
Come tutti sanno, il 22 è un'esaltazione del 4, che è il quadrato di 2, e proprio in virtù di questo è il simbolo della pianificazione, della costruzione anche in senso metafisico.
Partendo da questo appare evidente che cm è riferimento all'accordo, che è pure costruzione, e non è un'unità di misura.
E la pianificazione dell'accordo, che è armonia, è dritto: non vorrei essere ridondante, ma il dritto è la parte opposta al recto, ovvero è quella dove viene apposto il simbolo dell'autorità ed in genere l'immagine più importante.

cominciate a capire?


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> forunatamente c'è LEI, a rimettere le discussioni in linea.
> 
> siete una massa di pervertiti/e.
> 
> ...


la vecchiaia con i suoi acciacchi, il carico fiscale, il governo renzi, l'aumento del costo di viagra e cialis e delle prestazioni delle escorts, mia moglie che è scappata con un amico di nostro figlio quattordicenne, la possibile eruzione del Vesuvio ....l'invasione delle cavallette, il diluvio universale,  fai tu :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Anche se quello sarebbe un condizionale... :facepalm:


Vabbè sono dettagli. Per me.:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> se può servire a completare la discussione, vi dico che io devo NECESSARIAMENTE indossare boxer e pantaloni con pence, fuori moda, ma devo obbligatoriamente lascair penzolare il coso. Non posso, pertanto, indossare ins, per ovvie ragioni, capite no.


Ma non è scomodo girare sempre con quella melenzana legata con lo spago per aumentare il volume ...? :unhappy::diavoletto::sorriso2:


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma che pazienza.
> Qua vi si risvegliano gli ormoni anche davanti a un'allegoria.
> vabbè.
> Ad esempio tutti a parlare del 22 come fosse una misura.
> ...


Inizio a bagnarmi pure con te...te lo dico!
Sono proprio solo carnazza...nun ce sta niente a fa'...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma non è scomodo girare sempre con quella melenzana legata con lo spago per aumentare il volume ...? :unhappy::diavoletto::sorriso2:



:up:


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma che pazienza.
> Qua vi si risvegliano gli ormoni anche davanti a un'allegoria.
> vabbè.
> Ad esempio tutti a parlare del 22 come fosse una misura.
> ...


e, guarda caso (caso?) nella smorfia napoletana il numero 2 è'a piccerella, ovvero la bambina: Alice.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Inizio a bagnarmi pure con te...te lo dico!
> Sono proprio solo carnazza...nun ce sta niente a fa'...


eh, l'incontinenza è un problema che attanaglia spesso le donne, in ascensore ed al parco con i nipotini.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> e, guarda caso (caso?) nella smorfia napoletana il numero 2 è'a piccerella, ovvero la bambina: Alice.


Sibilla Cumana ti ringrazio, uno che capisce!
Cominciate a vedere la luce?


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Inizio a bagnarmi pure con te...te lo dico!
> Sono proprio solo carnazza...nun ce sta niente a fa'...


occhio che ti disidraterai!
Bevi molto, possibilmente succo di frutta.
A te la scelta del gusto.


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, l'incontinenza è un problema che attanaglia spesso le donne, in ascensore ed al parco con i nipotini.


Non farmi ridere!!!!


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> occhio che ti disidraterai!
> Bevi molto, possibilmente succo di frutta.
> A te la scelta del gusto.


Il succo mi fa acido...mi adopererò con della semplice acqua!


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

ma al parco non era la diarrea a sorprendere dietro i cespugli?


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma al parco non era la diarrea a sorprendere dietro i cespugli?


No...quella credo ti sorprenda in fila alla posta, ma non vorrei sbagliare!!!


----------



## zadig (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sibilla Cumana ti ringrazio, uno che capisce!
> Cominciate a vedere la luce?


inutile che io aggiunga che il numero 22 è 'o pazzo... vero?
E, ancora più lapalissianamente, la lettera "p" c'è per un errore di battitura nella stesura della smorfia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma al parco non era la diarrea a sorprendere dietro i cespugli?


le donne giovIni, che rientrano frettolosamente in casa. Quelle più anZiane o puzzano in ascensore, o perdono la dentiera a tavola, o se la fanno addosso al parco dando la colpa al nipotino che avevano in braccio.
Poi la sera, la giovIne donna chiede all'anZiana: ma anche a te brucia fastidiosamente?
E l'anZiana conferma.
Un universo femminile estremamente affascinante, quello narrato dagli spot.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scoperto questo forum e mi piace il modo in cui qui ci si può aprire raccontando le proprie esperienze segrete (per il partner) e diciamo come in questo caso confessarsi delle proprie malefatte o passioni che credo libere, almeno da quanto leggo negli altri e vorrei quindi raccontarvi cosa succede in me.
> Sono sposato con figli felicemente e senza problemi di natura sessuale ne di incomprensioni ma nonostante non mi manchi nulla in questo tema, come da titolo il tradire in sè è stata sempre in me una cosa che mi incuiosiva e affascinava come "operazione" in sè, ma proprio per il fatto di farlo e non solo per l'atto matriale, come se essere un traditore abbia in sè un fascino e alla fine ci sono riuscito a farlo davvero. Quindi ora in liberà vi racconto quello che mi è successo un mese fa.
> Il mio lavoro spesso mi porta a fare trasferte e molte volte mi trovo assieme a colleghi e colleghe. Con una in particolare che chiamiamo in fantasia "Alice" da molto tempo ci ho creato un'amicizia confidenziale ma senza esserci stato nessun tipo di avvicinamento corporale. L'ultima trasferta in presenza di Alice è stata a Novembre. In hotel assieme ad altri colleghi siamo andati a cena. Alice quella sera per l'occasione di presenza anche di clienti di lavoro si è tirata parecchio, giacca, camicetta, leggins e sandali aperti. Bellissima e mozzafiato vista la sua carineria e bellezza. Alla fine della cena siamo tutti rientrati in hotel e solo io e Alice siamo rimasti giù al bar sui divani a chiacchierare da soli come soliti buoni amici. Siamo finiti per parlare del suo PC portatile che aveva grossi problemi e vista l'occasione che sa che io ci so fare, mi ha chiesto di salire in stanza sua per sistemarlo e così siamo saliti da lei. Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo. Lei mi dice fintanto che ci lavoro lei si va a fare una doccia e ci metteva poco. Io ho continuato a fare quello che dovevo fare, ascoltando l'acqua della doccia in bagno. Dopo qualche minuto lei esce dal bagno, scalza con solo un paio di bermuda e reggiseno e i capelli bagnati. Mi viene vicino col phon e mentre le facevo vedere cosa avevo sistemato si asciugava i capelli.
> Dopo un pò mi dice di guardare le svariate foto dei suoi viaggi e ci siamo trasferiti sul letto lei seduta a Yoga (gambe incrociate coi piedi nudi sopra le ginocchia) e io seduto con le gambe sotto sedere e il PC in mezzo tra noi mentre si asciugava sempre i capelli col phon. Saranno passati 30 minuti e alla fine delle foto iniziamo a parlare dei suoi problemi personali d'amore come spesso facciamo. Dopo un pò inizia a rilassarsi e mi dice "circa" questa cosa: "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te". La guardo e le dico "allora fallo..." e lei senza timore se l'è sganciato dietro e l'ha tolto buttandolo sulla sedia lontana rimanendo coi seni nudi davanti a me. Sapevo che aveva un bellissimo seno ma ero dentro felice di quella situazione così libera tra noi. Mi ha detto se mi disturbava e io le ho detto che per me lei era normale come prima vestita. Abbiamo continuato a chiacchierare come nulla fosse stato. Dopo un pò ci stendiamo e lei mi si stende obliqua con la testa sul mio petto. Le ho posato le mani sulla sua pancia e mentre parlava io gliela sfioravo giocherellando sull'ombelico e sulla pelle, fino a che ho voluto tentare di salire al seno e l'ho fatto e non mi diceva nulla e ci sono salito sopra con la mano fino a toccare i capezzoli con le dita e ci giocavo. La situazione mi paiceva tanto, era pura e dolce e gli ormoni mi sono saliti molto e il membro nei pantaloni si faceva sentire. Lei ad un certo punto mi dice che la stavo rilassando e mi posa una mano sui pantaloni e ci infila le dita sotto la cintura fino a toccarmelo e mi dice di non dire nulla. Me lo sente rigido e li si alza verso i pantaloni e me li sgancia abbassandomi tutta la zip e me lo tira fuori. Era rigido e si era già aperto e mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale. Io la guardavo e dentro di me ero felice che me lo stesse facendo, ero felice che finalmente stavo facendo sesso con un'altra donna, cosa che volevo tanto fare per sentirmi felice di farlo come ho detto all'inizio. L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma ho un 22 cm dritto.
> ...


Ciao massi,contento per i tuoi 22cm dritti nel tuo culo,e magari anche nel sedere molto espansivo della tua signora.Mi chiedo cosa spinge un uomo della tua età a fantasticare tradimenti in albergo,intense ingroppate o altro ancora.Intossicazione da pippe?o forse le aggressive e fameliche pecorine di tua moglie nei cessi dello stadio,o della stazione?A me non affascina il fascino del traditore,affascina il fascino dei coglioni a piede libero,e tu in effetti mi affascini parecchio....


----------



## rewindmee (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dallo sfintere, no? Perchè tu da dove parti?


Avevo immaginato ESATTAMENTE la tua risposta... così sarò almeno a 30 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sono idee, sono proprio azioni.
> Poi io ho una marcia in più di tutte queste pivelle che millantano TAC, pompini fino alle chiappe e risucchio pure dei polmoni.
> 
> 
> ...


Come mai sento un senso di leggera perculatezza? :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> E poi ci domandiamo perché i traditori sono odiati.
> Io divento fedele. Basta.
> Mi dissocio.
> ...


Madonna santa... ho letto solo ora tutto il testo.

1) Non so se ha mai visto una figa in vita sua, altro che traditore seriale
2) Scrive in un modo da raccapricciare... ci sono errori praticamente in ogni riga
3) Ci crede in un modo imbarazzante...
4) Speriamo resti a lungo perchè ci sarà da ridereeeee :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pssss Pssssss cancella peni giganti che così lo stai mortificando.


22 è appena dotato, quale gigante?


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Rew*



rewindmee ha detto:


> 22 è appena dotato, quale gigante?


Si 22 cm nel suo culo e di taglio così si sgraffia pure le pareti anorettali....


----------



## rewindmee (18 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si 22 cm nel suo culo e di taglio così si sgraffia pure le pareti anorettali....


Con gravi danni all'ampolla? :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Con gravi danni all'ampolla? :mexican:


Con vaste lesioni al plesso anale.


----------



## rewindmee (18 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con vaste lesioni al plesso anale.


Oscu'... secondo te, al giorno, quante pippe si fa questo? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> 22 è appena dotato, quale gigante?


ahhahhha mannò, non mi riferivo a coso che ha aperto il 3D ma al mio compare Lui ( Lui è un nick, lo scrivo perchè magari non lo conosci)


----------



## Darty (18 Dicembre 2014)

No, scusami. Questa cosa non si può leggere, abbi pazienza. Non ti sei fatto alcun problema, nessuna implicazione morale. E come se non bastasse sei pure compiaciuto...ma ci fosse stata tua moglie in quella camera. Ma Cristo Santo!


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*SI*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Oscu'... secondo te, al giorno, quante pippe si fa questo? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Stai chidendo all'utente o al professionista?da utente credo non più di due,da professore universitario dirrei che viaggia serenamente fra le 5 e le sei credo che la funzionalità del suo glande sia gravemente compromessa,con rimarcabili ripercussioni su prepuzio e frenulo.Ustioni a di 2 grado sul sotto cappella,e traumi contusivi da violente pippe ai polsi.In questi casi prescriverei una bella zucchina in culo non dalla punta ma dalla radice,e 5 km di bicicletta al giorno senza sella,e prendendo ogni buca,con discesa della scalinata di piazza di spagna.


----------



## rewindmee (18 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai chidendo all'utente o al professionista?da utente credo non più di due,da professore universitario dirrei che *viaggia serenamente fra le 5 e le sei *


Ma quindi non fa un cazzo tutto il giorno? Solo pippe?


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eh sono impegnata col mocio adesso....


I miei colleghi ormai hanno gli stivali da pesca sul fiume.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> No, scusami. Questa cosa non si può leggere, abbi pazienza. Non ti sei fatto alcun problema, nessuna implicazione morale. E come se non bastasse sei pure compiaciuto...ma ci fosse stata tua moglie in quella camera. Ma Cristo Santo!


Ci fosse stata la mia, se dopo "doccia" non le fosse saltato addosso lancia in resta, l'avrebbe mandato affanculo.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> I miei colleghi ormai hanno gli stivali da pesca sul fiume.


Eh madonna mia
E che è....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quando il membro si è fatto sentire, cosa ha detto esattamente?


Ahia? :rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ahia? :rotfl:


Ancora!
Se non ha avuto i conati....

Mo' basta. Addio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Precisino cagacazzi


grossi o piccoli? :rotfl:


----------



## Darty (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ci fosse stata la mia, se dopo "doccia" non le fosse saltato addosso lancia in resta, l'avrebbe mandato affanculo.


Questa è fantastica, davvero!


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ci fosse stata la mia, se dopo "doccia" non le fosse saltato addosso lancia in resta, l'avrebbe mandato affanculo.


Sì, in passato mi capitò una cosa del genere, cose tipo "ma se poi tu ti innamori... (lui)" e io "taci e fai il tuo dovere".


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ancora!
> Se non ha avuto i conati....
> 
> Mo' basta. Addio


Ugola d'oro oppure sono 22cm di sottigliezza..... sottilità ...... sottitume? :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Sì, in passato mi capitò una cosa del genere, cose tipo "ma se poi tu ti innamori... (lui)" e io "taci e fai il tuo dovere".


Io .. : " zitta e scopami!" ....

Poi mi sono innamorato.... :unhappy:


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Uffs... la solita frase inutile. Come se la capacità fosse obbligatoriamente inversa alle dimensioni. :facepalm:


Mai detto ciò.
solo che saperlo usare è importantisssssssiiiiimmmmooooo....


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io .. : " zitta e scopami!" ....
> 
> Poi mi sono innamorato.... :unhappy:


Vedi, l'incoerenza? :mexican:

Mai mai credere a quello che ti dicono mentre scopi....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Mai detto ciò.
> solo che saperlo usare è importantisssssssiiiiimmmmooooo....


Mi spiace io sono un coniglio. :rotfl:


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi spiace io sono un coniglio. :rotfl:


Con la codina a ciuffetto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Vedi, l'incoerenza? :mexican:
> 
> Mai mai credere a quello che ti dicono mentre scopi....


Non avrei dovuto credere a me stesso! Lo so.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Con la codina a ciuffetto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma scherzi? Rasato con un toro tatuato sul glande!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ancora!
> 
> 
> *Se non ha avuto i conati....*
> ...


[MODE GARA DI SCHIFEZZE CON TEBE]



Spoiler



Che dilettanti. Non capite la bellezza della vomitata sul cazzo. Lei che te lo ricopre di quella pappetta giallastra nella quale si nasconde qualche pezzetto solido di melanzana che ha mangiato prima; e cosi mentre ti spompina, si gusta uno spuntino riscaldato fuori pasto, e quando vieni tu.......UN MANGIA E BEVI :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




[/MODE GARA DI SCHIFEZZE CON TEBE]


----------



## stellina (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma scherzi? Rasato con un toro tatuato sul glande!


Uh che coniglietto strano sei?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

I conigli sono ferocissimi.
Strappano a morsi i testicoli dei contendenti durante la stagione degli amori, si cavano gli occhi e stracciano le orecchie con denti e unghioli.
Attenti ai conigli......


(E vi scongiuro leggete La Collina dei Conigli, che libro fantastico...)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [MODE GARA DI SCHIFEZZE CON TEBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Occhi. Aspetta che lo vede e risponde Tebe.

io sono un pivello rispetto alla schifità che riesce ad evocare quella donna


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Occhi. Aspetta che lo vede e risponde Tebe.
> 
> io sono un pivello rispetto alla schifità che riesce ad evocare quella donna


Preparati alla vomitata a spruzzo alla esorcista. Melanzane.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Preparati alla vomitata a spruzzo alla esorcista. *Melanzane*.


Era un assist per lei infatti


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [MODE GARA DI SCHIFEZZE CON TEBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma...ma...il vero mangia e bevi è quando si sgranocchia anche un po' di smegma ormai semi solido.
Il vomito a pezzi è il contorno.
Mmmmhhhhh....ho l acquolina in bocca.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Occhi. Aspetta che lo vede e risponde Tebe.
> 
> io sono un pivello rispetto alla schifità che riesce ad evocare quella donna


Cafone.
:blank:

Io sono fine a prescindere.
E mai dico mai detto schifezze.
:blank:


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Sì, in passato mi capitò una cosa del genere, cose tipo "ma se poi tu ti innamori... (lui)" e io "taci e fai il tuo dovere".


A me è capitato in albergo con lui mi diceva "eh Nicka, si vede che sei innamorata di me...", gli ho dovuto far presente che così non era...

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [MODE GARA DI SCHIFEZZE CON TEBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma...ma...il vero mangia e bevi è quando si sgranocchia anche un po' di smegma ormai semi solido.
> Il vomito a pezzi è il contorno.
> Mmmmhhhhh....ho l acquolina in bocca.


Quando la classe....... 

Ma tu quando lo smegma s'incrosta fra glande e asta lo stacchi a mozzichi ovviamente......giusto ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando la classe.......
> 
> Ma tu quando lo smegma s'incrosta fra glande e asta lo stacchi a mozzichi ovviamente......giusto ?


tu il gelato alla crema lo mozzichi o lo lecchi? :facepalm:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando la classe.......
> 
> Ma tu quando lo smegma s'incrosta fra glande e asta lo stacchi a mozzichi ovviamente......giusto ?


ohhh, vedo che finalmente cominciate ad elevarvi. Bravi.
PoVesia, poVesia, ci vuole più poVesia a questo mondo!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tu il gelato alla crema lo mozzichi o lo lecchi? :facepalm:


Si ma io dico quello incrostato


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tu il gelato alla crema lo mozzichi o lo lecchi? :facepalm:


Se il gelato ha quel leggero strato di ghiaccio intorno lo si deve mozzicare...poi la crema è dentro e si lecca, ma dopo...


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se il gelato ha quel leggero strato di ghiaccio intorno lo si deve mozzicare...poi la crema è dentro e si lecca, ma dopo...


Tu quale preferisci ?  Quello stagionato una settimana ? Quello stagionato un mese ? Oppure ti piace proprio il Gran Riserva


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu quale preferisci ?  Quello stagionato una settimana ? Quello stagionato un mese ? Oppure ti piace proprio il Gran Riserva


Gran Riserva, deve proprio croccare, non ci risparmiamo per cortesia...e un goccia di aceto balsamico grazie...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu quale preferisci ?  Quello stagionato una settimana ? Quello stagionato un mese ? Oppure ti piace proprio il Gran Riserva


Io?  Io lo produco e lo spaccio. Non ne faccio uso.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io?  Io lo produco e lo spaccio. Non ne faccio uso.


E infatti mica dicevo a te, dicevo a Nicka


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Gran Riserva, deve proprio croccare, non ci risparmiamo per cortesia...e un goccia di aceto balsamico grazie...


Buogustaia


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scoperto questo forum e mi piace il modo in cui qui ci si può aprire raccontando le proprie esperienze segrete (per il partner) e diciamo come in questo caso confessarsi delle proprie malefatte o passioni che credo libere, almeno da quanto leggo negli altri e vorrei quindi raccontarvi cosa succede in me.
> Sono sposato con figli felicemente e senza problemi di natura sessuale ne di incomprensioni ma nonostante non mi manchi nulla in questo tema, come da titolo il tradire in sè è stata sempre in me una cosa che mi incuiosiva e affascinava come "operazione" in sè, ma proprio per il fatto di farlo e non solo per l'atto matriale, come se essere un traditore abbia in sè un fascino e alla fine ci sono riuscito a farlo davvero. Quindi ora in liberà vi racconto quello che mi è successo un mese fa.
> Il mio lavoro spesso mi porta a fare trasferte e molte volte mi trovo assieme a colleghi e colleghe. Con una in particolare che chiamiamo in fantasia "Alice" da molto tempo ci ho creato un'amicizia confidenziale ma senza esserci stato nessun tipo di avvicinamento corporale. L'ultima trasferta in presenza di Alice è stata a Novembre. In hotel assieme ad altri colleghi siamo andati a cena. Alice quella sera per l'occasione di presenza anche di clienti di lavoro si è tirata parecchio, giacca, camicetta, leggins e sandali aperti. Bellissima e mozzafiato vista la sua carineria e bellezza. Alla fine della cena siamo tutti rientrati in hotel e solo io e Alice siamo rimasti giù al bar sui divani a chiacchierare da soli come soliti buoni amici. Siamo finiti per parlare del suo PC portatile che aveva grossi problemi e vista l'occasione che sa che io ci so fare, mi ha chiesto di salire in stanza sua per sistemarlo e così siamo saliti da lei. Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo. Lei mi dice fintanto che ci lavoro lei si va a fare una doccia e ci metteva poco. Io ho continuato a fare quello che dovevo fare, ascoltando l'acqua della doccia in bagno. Dopo qualche minuto lei esce dal bagno, scalza con solo un paio di bermuda e reggiseno e i capelli bagnati. Mi viene vicino col phon e mentre le facevo vedere cosa avevo sistemato si asciugava i capelli.
> Dopo un pò mi dice di guardare le svariate foto dei suoi viaggi e ci siamo trasferiti sul letto lei seduta a Yoga (gambe incrociate coi piedi nudi sopra le ginocchia) e io seduto con le gambe sotto sedere e il PC in mezzo tra noi mentre si asciugava sempre i capelli col phon. Saranno passati 30 minuti e alla fine delle foto iniziamo a parlare dei suoi problemi personali d'amore come spesso facciamo. Dopo un pò inizia a rilassarsi e mi dice "circa" questa cosa: "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te". La guardo e le dico "allora fallo..." e lei senza timore se l'è sganciato dietro e l'ha tolto buttandolo sulla sedia lontana rimanendo coi seni nudi davanti a me. Sapevo che aveva un bellissimo seno ma ero dentro felice di quella situazione così libera tra noi. Mi ha detto se mi disturbava e io le ho detto che per me lei era normale come prima vestita. Abbiamo continuato a chiacchierare come nulla fosse stato. Dopo un pò ci stendiamo e lei mi si stende obliqua con la testa sul mio petto. Le ho posato le mani sulla sua pancia e mentre parlava io gliela sfioravo giocherellando sull'ombelico e sulla pelle, fino a che ho voluto tentare di salire al seno e l'ho fatto e non mi diceva nulla e ci sono salito sopra con la mano fino a toccare i capezzoli con le dita e ci giocavo. La situazione mi paiceva tanto, era pura e dolce e gli ormoni mi sono saliti molto e il membro nei pantaloni si faceva sentire. Lei ad un certo punto mi dice che la stavo rilassando e mi posa una mano sui pantaloni e ci infila le dita sotto la cintura fino a toccarmelo e mi dice di non dire nulla. Me lo sente rigido e li si alza verso i pantaloni e me li sgancia abbassandomi tutta la zip e me lo tira fuori. Era rigido e si era già aperto e mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale. Io la guardavo e dentro di me ero felice che me lo stesse facendo, ero felice che finalmente stavo facendo sesso con un'altra donna, cosa che volevo tanto fare per sentirmi felice di farlo come ho detto all'inizio. L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma ho un 22 cm dritto.
> ...


guarda, meno male che quando avevo bisogno di materiale per le seghe, la buonanima di Moana non mi ha mai lasciato senza, che Dio l'abbia in gloria. Perchè se gli adolescenti di oggi scrivono così, che cazzo guarderanno????

P.S. "fare tradimento"???? traduttore automatico google?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Gran Riserva, deve proprio croccare, non ci risparmiamo per cortesia...e un goccia di aceto balsamico grazie...


Alcune sai cosa fanno.....raccolgono tutta quella flora e fauna che cresce fra i peli lunghi, incolti e non lavati, e ce lo spruzzano sopra a mò di Pan di Stelle


----------



## rewindmee (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohhh, vedo che finalmente *cominciate ad elevarvi*. Bravi.
> PoVesia, poVesia, ci vuole più poVesia a questo mondo!


Avevo letto "cominciate a lavarvi" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alcune sai cosa fanno.....raccolgono tutta quella flora e fauna che cresce fra i peli lunghi, incolti e non lavati, e ce lo spruzzano sopra a mò di Pan di Stelle


Che figata!!! Prendo nota, questa non l'ho mai provata!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cazzo. Ho dovuto comprarmi i pannoloni per incontinenti.
> Sono una fontana.


"_DLIN DLON -Avviso malfunzionamento

Metropolitana Milanese avvisa i signori viaggiatori che le corse della Linea 1 sono interrotte tra De Angeli e San Babila.
Ci scusiamo per il disagio arrecato

DLIN DLON_"


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai chidendo all'utente o al professionista?da utente credo non più di due,da professore universitario dirrei che viaggia serenamente fra le 5 e le sei credo che la funzionalità del suo glande sia gravemente compromessa,con rimarcabili ripercussioni su prepuzio e frenulo.*Ustioni a di 2 grado sul sotto cappella*,e traumi contusivi da violente pippe ai polsi.In questi casi prescriverei una bella zucchina in culo non dalla punta ma dalla radice,e 5 km di bicicletta al giorno senza sella,e prendendo ogni buca,con discesa della scalinata di piazza di spagna.


quindi dici che non è il tatuaggio?


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2014)

il pan di stelle:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il pan di stelle:rotfl:


secondo me sono state raggiunte ragguardevoli vette, oggi.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*No*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> quindi dici che non è il tatuaggio?



No,ustione di 2 grado da pippe sfrenate.Vincent forse non si è capito,ma sono un professionista con i controcazzi,qui dentro mi diverto a giocare, fuori non ho bisogno di farmi il bidet grazie alla gente che mi lecca appassionatamente il culo.Solo in questo forum di cialtroni,provincialotti del cazzo,presuntuosi leggo irriverenza nei confronti di oscuro,ma sono le stesse persone di merda che fuori pagherebbero oro solo per leccarmi una chiappa.Gente di merda.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ah si. Beh allora mi rincuoro


:rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Dicembre 2014)

Oscuro, che faccio? Mi esprimo?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>


Sarà mica Lapo ?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No. Vorrei puntualizzare :sono un traditore e non mi permetto di giudicare, sarei ridicolo. Sputerei in aria per farmelo tornare in faccia. Però est modus in rebus anche nel tradire. È' un problema mio: ostentazioni e mancanza di tatto per la persona che il tradimento lo subisce non mi piacciono. Tutto qui. Ma in genere non mi piacciono quelli che si vantano in ogni campo. Ciao


Hellsie metà racconto o quasi tutto era frutto di fantasie, mica crederai che mas...abbia davvero descritto una reale esperienza con tutte queste puntualizzazioni? Ci mancava ci descrivesse i battiti cardiaci correlati all'erezione ed era fatta


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma infatti si becca di brutto anche senza tatuaggi. Voglio dire: la vera trasgressione ormai è essere senza tatuaggi.
> 
> Quando la segretaria dell'avvocato o del commercialista arriva allo sportello "Spedizioni" e ti porta la raccomandata da spedire e tu ci picchi sopra il timbro fissandola negli occhi e lo fai con un vigore e una precisione che non si aspetterebbe mai da uno coi manicotti reggicamicia, immagini lontanamente che le succede fra le gambe?


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Fata*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Oscuro, che faccio? Mi esprimo?



Fata,assolutamente si,sei un collega stimato e apprezzato,spesso ci incontriamo nei vari convegni in giro per il mondo.ora che mi viene in mente,complimenti per la tua assistente,veramente una bellissima donna,durante la tua rappresentazione sulla"didattica trascendentale del analis coitus è stata superba.Esprimi la tua sapienza,tenendo presente il bassissimo livello di queste merde di forumisti.Prego!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono dovuta correre nei bagni dell'ufficio per un ditalino d'emergenza.
> Quando mi sono rivista la scena di "ti do fastidio se gioco coi tuoi capezzoli" sono venuta la seconda volta. Grazie a lui sto diventando multiorgasmica.


 ma solo io oggi ero incazzata al lavoro ? :singleeye: Sarò mica frigida ?


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma solo io oggi ero incazzata al lavoro ? :singleeye: Sarò mica frigida ?


Dovevi stare qui sopra oggi!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hellsie metà racconto o quasi tutto era frutto di fantasie, mica crederai che mas...abbia davvero descritto una reale esperienza con tutte queste puntualizzazioni? Ci mancava ci descrivesse i battiti cardiaci correlati all'erezione ed era fatta


Fatti una domanda e datti una risposta.  [emoji23] 


Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma solo io oggi ero incazzata al lavoro ? :singleeye: Sarò mica frigida ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se il gelato ha quel leggero strato di ghiaccio intorno lo si deve mozzicare...poi la crema è dentro e si lecca, ma dopo...


Il gelato con il ghiaccio sarebbe quello da 2 euro al chilo? [emoji15] 
Io non lo mangerei proprio.....


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fata,assolutamente si,sei un collega stimato e apprezzato,spesso ci incontriamo nei vari convegni in giro per il mondo.ora che mi viene in mente,complimenti per la tua assistente,veramente una bellissima donna,durante la tua rappresentazione sulla"didattica trascendentale del analis coitus è stata superba.Esprimi la tua sapienza,tenendo presente il bassissimo livello di queste merde di forumisti.Prego!


[video=youtube;ylWHvrCtczk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylWHvrCtczk[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non fermiamoci alle banalizzazioni.
> Andiamo più a fondo. Ehm.
> Guardate la simbologia.
> Alice, che non ha caso ha il nome di un pesce, ed il pesce rappresenta non dimentichiamolo le forze cosmiche e viene posto ai piedi dell'albero della vita e infatti sull'albero medesimo vi sono ancora simboli.
> ...


Tu dici che sottendesse tutto questo il mass? Embe' molto spiritual


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fatti una domanda e datti una risposta.  [emoji23]


No ti nascondo che sono preoccupatissima  Dovrò fare a breve un giro di controllo


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> forunatamente c'è LEI, a rimettere le discussioni in linea.
> 
> siete una massa di pervertiti/e.
> 
> ...


A proposito ma il cannolo ? L'asse di bastone è meno empatico sallo


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma che pazienza.
> Qua vi si risvegliano gli ormoni anche davanti a un'allegoria.
> vabbè.
> Ad esempio tutti a parlare del 22 come fosse una misura.
> ...


Speriamo non ci sia un test finale sulle tue lezioni se no so fritta che non arrivo sicuro alla suffiCIEnzaaaaaa:singleeye:


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Dicembre 2014)

Per piacere. Non date più tempo nè ascolto ad un fake di portata galattica. Un coglione cerebroleso come questo qui. Io rimango veramente disturbato dalla levatura di connazionali così estremamente dementi. Ma forse godono anche leggere questi definitivi messaggi che inneggiano alla loro stupidità. Già non riesco a riconoscermi in questo paese malato e mai convalescente, e continuo a fare fatica. Ma queste certezze mi rendono incazzoso. Solo voi donne di Tradinet mi avete fortunatamente regalato tanto, leggendovi,e conoscendo il vostro lato ironico,sarcastico,comico. Cazzo quella della sgrillettata in bagno è stata da antologia. Quindi, mandiamolo tutti caldamente affanculo.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dovevi stare qui sopra oggi!!


Ma infatti sto leggendo ora devo alleggerire  Domani passo il 3D al capo così non mi scassa ... Peraltro oggi è arrivato in ufficio mostrando orgoglioso un lecca lecca a forma di guest ( cit Tebe) che gli avevano regalato ieri sera a calcetto ... :singleeye: Che uomo !!!


----------



## Masscorpione (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Allora: davvero difficile rispondere a tutti... (ps: grazie tutti per le risposte!)*

Posso dire che lo "sverginamento" su questo forum l'ho superato.
Mi dispiace di non riuscire a rispondere a tutti i vostri commenti ma sono più di 230 e ne ho perso il conto davvero e vi ringrazio! Mi avete davvero fatto ridere e in molti con le vostre battute! E pensare che cercavo solo un "timido" breve confornto sulla mia idea... Alla faccia invece!!!
Intanto ringrazio la Febe per la sua immediata simpaticità. Sul fatto che ho "indicato" la misura del membro è stata per giustificare appunto il conato di mia moglie che le viene quando le sbatte a fondo sull'ugola (e che non lo vuole fare andare oltre la metà) e ogni volta le sento fare un sussulto/conato mi dice che è colpa mia se non riesce (diciamo accusandomi che le è troppo). Comunque Fede, per "fino alla base" che ha fatto la mia amica, intendo che più in fondo di così non si può ovvero sparisce tutto il tronco e sbatti sull'osso ovvero finisce il tronco  e come si fa ad andarne oltre  (tanto per scherzarci un po').
Per il tatuaggio sotto glande aperto si ha fatto male e anche se in parte era stato anestetizzato ha fatto lo stesso male e tanto, ma quando una cosa la vuoi fare a tutti i costi, il dolore lo sopporti perchè sai che prima o poi termina e ti rimane quella cosa. L'effetto con la Alice collega ce l'ha avuto ed era quello che volevo si verificasse successivamente nel tempo quando me l'avevo fatto fare dalla tatuatrice.
Tornando alla mia domanda iniziale e' stata la mia prima esperienza e la rifarei anche subito appunto per il fatto del tradire che come cosa in sè mi piace sempre di più. Anche ora mentre lo sto scrivendo.
Però non mi avete ancora risposto alla mia domanda iniziale!!!!
Grazie ancora a tutti per la vostra simpatia!!
PS: io riesco a interagire qui solo di sera tardi. Un'abbraccio! Massi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No ti nascondo che sono preoccupatissima  Dovrò fare a breve un giro di controllo


Ho un paio di amici in astinenza secolare........ vuoi io numero? [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## passante (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Alla fine si leva i bermuda e mi dice la magica frase "lo facciamo il tradimento completo?" ed io non ho esitato e l'abbiamo fatto intenso e fino alla fine.* Ora non sto a raccontare quante volte è venuta e cosa abbiamo fatto *ma poi siamo rimasti a dormire assieme fino a mattina. Il giorno successivo spesso mi diceva che abbiamo fatto una cosa bellissima e che non dobbiamo pentircene e che quando ricapita un'altra occasione l'avremo rifatto ancora più intenso. Io ero felice e mi sento felice anche ora che ricordo con voi questa cosa. Mi sento felice di tradire. Mi piace.
> Mi scuso se magari vi ho indicato qualche particolare che conosciamo tutti da persone mature, ma vorrei conoscere un vostro parere sul fatto del fascino dell'essere traditore oltre che tradire.
> Un'abbracio.Massi


Grazie


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



Masscorpione ha detto:


> Posso dire che lo "sverginamento" su questo forum l'ho superato.
> Mi dispiace di non riuscire a rispondere a tutti i vostri commenti ma sono più di 230 e ne ho perso il conto davvero e vi ringrazio! Mi avete davvero fatto ridere e in molti con le vostre battute! E pensare che cercavo solo un "timido" breve confornto sulla mia idea... Alla faccia invece!!!
> Intanto ringrazio la Febe per la sua immediata simpaticità. Sul fatto che ho "indicato" la misura del membro è stata per giustificare appunto il conato di mia moglie che le viene quando le sbatte a fondo sull'ugola (e che non lo vuole fare andare oltre la metà) e ogni volta le sento fare un sussulto/conato mi dice che è colpa mia se non riesce (diciamo accusandomi che le è troppo). Comunque Fede, per "fino alla base" che ha fatto la mia amica, intendo che più in fondo di così non si può ovvero sparisce tutto il tronco e sbatti sull'osso ovvero finisce il tronco  e come si fa ad andarne oltre  (tanto per scherzarci un po').
> Per il tatuaggio sotto glande aperto si ha fatto male e anche se in parte era stato anestetizzato ha fatto lo stesso male e tanto, ma quando una cosa la vuoi fare a tutti i costi, il dolore lo sopporti perchè sai che prima o poi termina e ti rimane quella cosa. L'effetto con la Alice collega ce l'ha avuto ed era quello che volevo si verificasse successivamente nel tempo quando me l'avevo fatto fare dalla tatuatrice.
> ...



Intanto chi cazzo è fede?adesso che hai superato lo sverginamento forumistico narraci dello sverginamento di quel parcheggio per cazzi feroci che hai al posto del culo....coraggio.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ho un paio di amici in astinenza secolare........ vuoi io numero? [emoji23] [emoji23]


No no la materia prima ci sta o almeno spero


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2014)

"fare tradimento" non l'avevo mai sentito

ma dici proprio così? tipo: oggi facciamo tradimento?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Posso dire che lo "sverginamento" su questo forum l'ho superato.
> Mi dispiace di non riuscire a rispondere a tutti i vostri commenti ma sono più di 230 e ne ho perso il conto davvero e vi ringrazio! Mi avete davvero fatto ridere e in molti con le vostre battute! E pensare che cercavo solo un "timido" breve confornto sulla mia idea... Alla faccia invece!!!
> Intanto ringrazio la Febe per la sua immediata simpaticità. Sul fatto che ho "indicato" la misura del membro è stata per giustificare appunto il conato di mia moglie che le viene quando le sbatte a fondo sull'ugola (e che non lo vuole fare andare oltre la metà) e ogni volta le sento fare un sussulto/conato mi dice che è colpa mia se non riesce (diciamo accusandomi che le è troppo). Comunque Fede, per "fino alla base" che ha fatto la mia amica, intendo che più in fondo di così non si può ovvero sparisce tutto il tronco e sbatti sull'osso ovvero finisce il tronco  e come si fa ad andarne oltre  (tanto per scherzarci un po').
> Per il tatuaggio sotto glande aperto si ha fatto male e anche se in parte era stato anestetizzato ha fatto lo stesso male e tanto, ma quando una cosa la vuoi fare a tutti i costi, il dolore lo sopporti perchè sai che prima o poi termina e ti rimane quella cosa. L'effetto con la Alice collega ce l'ha avuto ed era quello che volevo si verificasse successivamente nel tempo quando me l'avevo fatto fare dalla tatuatrice.
> ...


Massi è Tebe non Febe  ma sei vero, tipo se ti do un pizzicotto, urli ?!


----------



## passante (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma *ho un 22 cm dritto*.


e che sarà mai. io ho un 32 arrotolato, oppure 47 con il fiocco.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> e che sarà mai. io ho un 32 arrotolato, oppure 47 con il fiocco.


Non oso pensare come diventa con la piastra


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando la classe.......
> 
> Ma tu quando lo smegma s'incrosta fra glande e asta lo stacchi a mozzichi ovviamente......giusto ?


Certo. Mica sono un invornita.
Prima lo Lecco un po per saggiare la consistenza e poi via a sgranocchiare  l anello d' avorio.
I mozzichi alla fine. Quando trovo il vero smegma solidificato.
È quella la ciliegina sulla torta.
Tutti quei pezzetti saporosi che si sciolgono come mentine.
Slurp


----------



## lothar57 (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Posso dire che lo "sverginamento" su questo forum l'ho superato.
> Mi dispiace di non riuscire a rispondere a tutti i vostri commenti ma sono più di 230 e ne ho perso il conto davvero e vi ringrazio! Mi avete davvero fatto ridere e in molti con le vostre battute! E pensare che cercavo solo un "timido" breve confornto sulla mia idea... Alla faccia invece!!!
> Intanto ringrazio la Febe per la sua immediata simpaticità. Sul fatto che ho "indicato" la misura del membro è stata per giustificare appunto il conato di mia moglie che le viene quando le sbatte a fondo sull'ugola (e che non lo vuole fare andare oltre la metà) e ogni volta le sento fare un sussulto/conato mi dice che è colpa mia se non riesce (diciamo accusandomi che le è troppo). Comunque Fede, per "fino alla base" che ha fatto la mia amica, intendo che più in fondo di così non si può ovvero sparisce tutto il tronco e sbatti sull'osso ovvero finisce il tronco  e come si fa ad andarne oltre  (tanto per scherzarci un po').
> Per il tatuaggio sotto glande aperto si ha fatto male e anche se in parte era stato anestetizzato ha fatto lo stesso male e tanto, ma quando una cosa la vuoi fare a tutti i costi, il dolore lo sopporti perchè sai che prima o poi termina e ti rimane quella cosa. L'effetto con la Alice collega ce l'ha avuto ed era quello che volevo si verificasse successivamente nel tempo quando me l'avevo fatto fare dalla tatuatrice.
> ...


Sta sputtanando la Nobile Congrega dei Diversamente Fedeli,che roba e' sto''racconto???da dove l'hai copiato??


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma io dico quello incrostato


Mmmmmmmm


----------



## passante (18 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non oso pensare come diventa con la piastra


:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo. Mica sono un invornita.
> Prima lo Lecco un po per saggiare la consistenza e poi via a sgranocchiare  l anello d' avorio.
> I mozzichi alla fine. Quando trovo il vero smegma solidificato.
> È quella la ciliegina sulla torta.
> ...


Giuro che mi hai fatto venire I conati di vomito.
Questa scena è schifoserrima


----------



## passante (18 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sta sputtanando la Nobile Congrega dei Diversamente Fedeli,che roba e' sto''racconto???da dove l'hai copiato??


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu quale preferisci ?  Quello stagionato una settimana ? Quello stagionato un mese ? Oppure ti piace proprio il Gran Riserva


Che domande fai, su.
Gran riserva.
Ovvio.
Gusto deciso. Aroma forte.
Che ti rimane incollato sul palato per ore e ore...


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Buogustaia


Cazzo tuba.
Ne abbiamo trovata un altra.
Di buongustaia intendo.


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me sono state raggiunte ragguardevoli vette, oggi.


:rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scoperto questo forum e mi piace il modo in cui qui ci si può aprire raccontando le proprie esperienze segrete (per il partner) e diciamo come in questo caso confessarsi delle proprie malefatte o passioni che credo libere, almeno da quanto leggo negli altri e vorrei quindi raccontarvi cosa succede in me.
> Sono sposato con figli felicemente e senza problemi di natura sessuale ne di incomprensioni ma nonostante non mi manchi nulla in questo tema, come da titolo il tradire in sè è stata sempre in me una cosa che mi incuiosiva e affascinava come "operazione" in sè, ma proprio per il fatto di farlo e non solo per l'atto matriale, come se essere un traditore abbia in sè un fascino e alla fine ci sono riuscito a farlo davvero. Quindi ora in liberà vi racconto quello che mi è successo un mese fa.
> Il mio lavoro spesso mi porta a fare trasferte e molte volte mi trovo assieme a colleghi e colleghe. Con una in particolare che chiamiamo in fantasia "Alice" da molto tempo ci ho creato un'amicizia confidenziale ma senza esserci stato nessun tipo di avvicinamento corporale. L'ultima trasferta in presenza di Alice è stata a Novembre. In hotel assieme ad altri colleghi siamo andati a cena. Alice quella sera per l'occasione di presenza anche di clienti di lavoro si è tirata parecchio, giacca, camicetta, leggins e sandali aperti. Bellissima e mozzafiato vista la sua carineria e bellezza. Alla fine della cena siamo tutti rientrati in hotel e solo io e Alice siamo rimasti giù al bar sui divani a chiacchierare da soli come soliti buoni amici. Siamo finiti per parlare del suo PC portatile che aveva grossi problemi e vista l'occasione che sa che io ci so fare, mi ha chiesto di salire in stanza sua per sistemarlo e così siamo saliti da lei. Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo. Lei mi dice fintanto che ci lavoro lei si va a fare una doccia e ci metteva poco. Io ho continuato a fare quello che dovevo fare, ascoltando l'acqua della doccia in bagno. Dopo qualche minuto lei esce dal bagno, scalza con solo un paio di bermuda e reggiseno e i capelli bagnati. Mi viene vicino col phon e mentre le facevo vedere cosa avevo sistemato si asciugava i capelli.
> Dopo un pò mi dice di guardare le svariate foto dei suoi viaggi e ci siamo trasferiti sul letto lei seduta a Yoga (gambe incrociate coi piedi nudi sopra le ginocchia) e io seduto con le gambe sotto sedere e il PC in mezzo tra noi mentre si asciugava sempre i capelli col phon. Saranno passati 30 minuti e alla fine delle foto iniziamo a parlare dei suoi problemi personali d'amore come spesso facciamo. Dopo un pò inizia a rilassarsi e mi dice "circa" questa cosa: "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te". La guardo e le dico "allora fallo..." e lei senza timore se l'è sganciato dietro e l'ha tolto buttandolo sulla sedia lontana rimanendo coi seni nudi davanti a me. Sapevo che aveva un bellissimo seno ma ero dentro felice di quella situazione così libera tra noi. Mi ha detto se mi disturbava e io le ho detto che per me lei era normale come prima vestita. Abbiamo continuato a chiacchierare come nulla fosse stato. Dopo un pò ci stendiamo e lei mi si stende obliqua con la testa sul mio petto. Le ho posato le mani sulla sua pancia e mentre parlava io gliela sfioravo giocherellando sull'ombelico e sulla pelle, fino a che ho voluto tentare di salire al seno e l'ho fatto e non mi diceva nulla e ci sono salito sopra con la mano fino a toccare i capezzoli con le dita e ci giocavo. La situazione mi paiceva tanto, era pura e dolce e gli ormoni mi sono saliti molto e il membro nei pantaloni si faceva sentire. Lei ad un certo punto mi dice che la stavo rilassando e mi posa una mano sui pantaloni e ci infila le dita sotto la cintura fino a toccarmelo e mi dice di non dire nulla. Me lo sente rigido e li si alza verso i pantaloni e me li sgancia abbassandomi tutta la zip e me lo tira fuori. Era rigido e si era già aperto e mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale. Io la guardavo e dentro di me ero felice che me lo stesse facendo, ero felice che finalmente stavo facendo sesso con un'altra donna, cosa che volevo tanto fare per sentirmi felice di farlo come ho detto all'inizio. L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma ho un 22 cm dritto.
> ...


Attento che qua ti stangano come neanche tua moglie se ti scoprisse...:smile:


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Posso dire che lo "sverginamento" su questo forum l'ho superato.
> Mi dispiace di non riuscire a rispondere a tutti i vostri commenti ma sono più di 230 e ne ho perso il conto davvero e vi ringrazio! Mi avete davvero fatto ridere e in molti con le vostre battute! E pensare che cercavo solo un "timido" breve confornto sulla mia idea... Alla faccia invece!!!
> Intanto ringrazio la Febe per la sua immediata simpaticità. Sul fatto che ho "indicato" la misura del membro è stata per giustificare appunto il conato di mia moglie che le viene quando le sbatte a fondo sull'ugola (e che non lo vuole fare andare oltre la metà) e ogni volta le sento fare un sussulto/conato mi dice che è colpa mia se non riesce (diciamo accusandomi che le è troppo). Comunque Fede, per "fino alla base" che ha fatto la mia amica, intendo che più in fondo di così non si può ovvero sparisce tutto il tronco e sbatti sull'osso ovvero finisce il tronco  e come si fa ad andarne oltre  (tanto per scherzarci un po').
> Per il tatuaggio sotto glande aperto si ha fatto male e anche se in parte era stato anestetizzato ha fatto lo stesso male e tanto, ma quando una cosa la vuoi fare a tutti i costi, il dolore lo sopporti perchè sai che prima o poi termina e ti rimane quella cosa. L'effetto con la Alice collega ce l'ha avuto ed era quello che volevo si verificasse successivamente nel tempo quando me l'avevo fatto fare dalla tatuatrice.
> ...



Hem...Tebe,non fede.
Tebe.


----------



## passante (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hem...Tebe,non fede.
> Tebe.


Fede :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hem...Tebe,non fede.
> Tebe.



Carneade! Carneade!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Hem...Tebe,non fede.
> Tebe.


Fede non farmi scappare sto fenomeno.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no la materia prima ci sta o almeno spero


Vabbè ma un opera pia per un paio di uomini bisognosi no?  [emoji39]


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Io ho scoperto sto forum troppo tardi!!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho scoperto sto forum troppo tardi!!!



Per fortuna....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cazzo tuba.
> Ne abbiamo trovata un altra.
> Di buongustaia intendo.


Quando mi impegno pure io non scherzo!!!


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per fortuna....:rotfl:


Ma no Oscuro...mi sono persa anni di matte risate!!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no Oscuro...mi sono persa anni di matte risate!!!



In effetti in questo posto ci sono dei veri e propri"personaggi",alla fine ti ci affezioni.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo. Mica sono un invornita.
> Prima lo Lecco un po per saggiare la consistenza e poi via a sgranocchiare  l anello d' avorio.
> I mozzichi alla fine. Quando trovo il vero smegma solidificato.
> È quella la ciliegina sulla torta.
> ...


Che poi, se tu stai in periodo rosso, con una pucciata ogni tanto, ottieni anche un coreografico effetto "Colata d'Amarena" che sul bianco smegmatico ci sta sempre bene.


----------



## Lorella (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no Oscuro...mi sono persa anni di matte risate!!!


Davvero! Oggi ho riso veramente, di cuore, come un'ebete davanti allo schermo del pc.......fortuna che sono sola in ufficio!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hem...Tebe,non fede.
> Tebe.


Fede non te la prendere su.  [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Dai*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fede non te la prendere su.  [emoji23] [emoji23]



Ma fede o tebe?:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi, se tu stai in periodo rosso, con una pucciata ogni tanto, ottieni anche un coreografico effetto "Colata d'Amarena" che sul bianco smegmatico ci sta sempre bene.


Adoro l'amarena dolce succosa e sfiziosa!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma fede o tebe?:rotfl:


Febe [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hem...Tebe,non fede.
> Tebe.


...simpaticità ? 
nsomma.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*aH*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Febe [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


Sede?befe?defe?


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ah Succo di Passera!
Bei ricordi...


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Ma*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ah Succo di Passera!
> Bei ricordi...



Non ti piaceva il succo di mango nero?


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...simpaticità ?
> nsomma.


Senti chi parla.
:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe porco cazzo.
T.E.B.E.

Non fatemi incazzare che vi riduco i vostri 22 cm a delle lumache schiacciate.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Dicembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ah Succo di Passera!
> Bei ricordi...


E' acido. Io ho tutta la barba nera meno il pizzetto che è bianco


----------



## Nicka (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' acido. Io ho tutta la barba nera meno il pizzetto che è bianco


Meglio di Mirko dei Bee Hive!!!!


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ah Succo di Passera!
> Bei ricordi...


Ricordi?
Non pratichi più?


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ricordi?
> Non pratichi più?


Ogni tanto! Ma il succo di passera
che intendo io, era una squirtata
da annali...mai più ripetuta.
Sigh...


----------



## Traccia (18 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao, ho scoperto questo forum e mi piace il modo in cui qui ci si può aprire raccontando le proprie esperienze segrete (per il partner) e diciamo come in questo caso confessarsi delle proprie malefatte o passioni che credo libere, almeno da quanto leggo negli altri e vorrei quindi raccontarvi cosa succede in me.
> Sono sposato con figli felicemente e senza problemi di natura sessuale ne di incomprensioni ma nonostante non mi manchi nulla in questo tema, come da titolo il tradire in sè è stata sempre in me una cosa che mi incuiosiva e affascinava come "operazione" in sè, ma proprio per il fatto di farlo e non solo per l'atto matriale, come se essere un traditore abbia in sè un fascino e alla fine ci sono riuscito a farlo davvero. Quindi ora in liberà vi racconto quello che mi è successo un mese fa.
> Il mio lavoro spesso mi porta a fare trasferte e molte volte mi trovo assieme a colleghi e colleghe. Con una in particolare che chiamiamo in fantasia "Alice" da molto tempo ci ho creato un'amicizia confidenziale ma senza esserci stato nessun tipo di avvicinamento corporale. L'ultima trasferta in presenza di Alice è stata a Novembre. In hotel assieme ad altri colleghi siamo andati a cena. Alice quella sera per l'occasione di presenza anche di clienti di lavoro si è tirata parecchio, giacca, camicetta, leggins e sandali aperti. Bellissima e mozzafiato vista la sua carineria e bellezza. Alla fine della cena siamo tutti rientrati in hotel e solo io e Alice siamo rimasti giù al bar sui divani a chiacchierare da soli come soliti buoni amici. Siamo finiti per parlare del suo PC portatile che aveva grossi problemi e vista l'occasione che sa che io ci so fare, mi ha chiesto di salire in stanza sua per sistemarlo e così siamo saliti da lei. Entrati in stanza me lo accende e mi metto a sistemarglielo. Lei mi dice fintanto che ci lavoro lei si va a fare una doccia e ci metteva poco. Io ho continuato a fare quello che dovevo fare, ascoltando l'acqua della doccia in bagno. Dopo qualche minuto lei esce dal bagno, scalza con solo un paio di bermuda e reggiseno e i capelli bagnati. Mi viene vicino col phon e mentre le facevo vedere cosa avevo sistemato si asciugava i capelli.
> Dopo un pò mi dice di guardare le svariate foto dei suoi viaggi e ci siamo trasferiti sul letto lei seduta a Yoga (gambe incrociate coi piedi nudi sopra le ginocchia) e io seduto con le gambe sotto sedere e il PC in mezzo tra noi mentre si asciugava sempre i capelli col phon. Saranno passati 30 minuti e alla fine delle foto iniziamo a parlare dei suoi problemi personali d'amore come spesso facciamo. Dopo un pò inizia a rilassarsi e mi dice "circa" questa cosa: "mi sento tanto libera e serena con te che mi ascolti che non mi vergognerei guarda a togliermi il reggiseno e stare davanti a te". La guardo e le dico "allora fallo..." e lei senza timore se l'è sganciato dietro e l'ha tolto buttandolo sulla sedia lontana rimanendo coi seni nudi davanti a me. Sapevo che aveva un bellissimo seno ma ero dentro felice di quella situazione così libera tra noi. Mi ha detto se mi disturbava e io le ho detto che per me lei era normale come prima vestita. Abbiamo continuato a chiacchierare come nulla fosse stato. Dopo un pò ci stendiamo e lei mi si stende obliqua con la testa sul mio petto. Le ho posato le mani sulla sua pancia e mentre parlava io gliela sfioravo giocherellando sull'ombelico e sulla pelle, fino a che ho voluto tentare di salire al seno e l'ho fatto e non mi diceva nulla e ci sono salito sopra con la mano fino a toccare i capezzoli con le dita e ci giocavo. La situazione mi paiceva tanto, era pura e dolce e gli ormoni mi sono saliti molto e il membro nei pantaloni si faceva sentire. Lei ad un certo punto mi dice che la stavo rilassando e mi posa una mano sui pantaloni e ci infila le dita sotto la cintura fino a toccarmelo e mi dice di non dire nulla. Me lo sente rigido e li si alza verso i pantaloni e me li sgancia abbassandomi tutta la zip e me lo tira fuori. Era rigido e si era già aperto e mi vede il tatuaggio che ho sotto il glande e da quel punto è partita con i suoi ormoni, me lo guardava, ci scherzava, lo toccava, mi chiedeva cosa volevano dire i simboli e alla fine mi fa il sesso orale. Io la guardavo e dentro di me ero felice che me lo stesse facendo, ero felice che finalmente stavo facendo sesso con un'altra donna, cosa che volevo tanto fare per sentirmi felice di farlo come ho detto all'inizio. L'ammiravo mentre me lo ingoiava ed ero affascinato perchè scendeva fino a tutta base e senza fare nessun conato, cosa che mia moglie non è riuscita mai a fare da quando sono con lei per la sua bocca piccola, non per sfoggiarvi la lunghezza ma ho un 22 cm dritto.
> ...


A parte che secondo me hai detto na marea de cazzate...infinite!! Ma se proprio dovesse esserci qualcosa di vero, beh, la stoffa del traditore non ce l'hai pegnente!!! ZERO! Praticamente ha fatto tutto lei! te l'ha sbattuta in faccia (e chissà da quanto tempo e con quanti segnali) e te sogni d'oro...!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vabbè ma un opera pia per un paio di uomini bisognosi no?  [emoji39]


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Posso dire che lo "sverginamento" su questo forum l'ho superato.
> Mi dispiace di non riuscire a rispondere a tutti i vostri commenti ma sono più di 230 e ne ho perso il conto davvero e vi ringrazio! Mi avete davvero fatto ridere e in molti con le vostre battute! E pensare che cercavo solo un "timido" breve confornto sulla mia idea... Alla faccia invece!!!
> Intanto ringrazio la Febe per la sua immediata simpaticità. Sul fatto che ho "indicato" la misura del membro è stata per giustificare appunto il conato di mia moglie che le viene quando le sbatte a fondo sull'ugola (e che non lo vuole fare andare oltre la metà) e ogni volta le sento fare un sussulto/conato mi dice che è colpa mia se non riesce (diciamo accusandomi che le è troppo). Comunque Fede, per "fino alla base" che ha fatto la mia amica, intendo che più in fondo di così non si può ovvero sparisce tutto il tronco e sbatti sull'osso ovvero finisce il tronco  e come si fa ad andarne oltre  (tanto per scherzarci un po').
> Per il tatuaggio sotto glande aperto si ha fatto male e anche se in parte era stato anestetizzato ha fatto lo stesso male e tanto, ma quando una cosa la vuoi fare a tutti i costi, il dolore lo sopporti perchè sai che prima o poi termina e ti rimane quella cosa. L'effetto con la Alice collega ce l'ha avuto ed era quello che volevo si verificasse successivamente nel tempo quando me l'avevo fatto fare dalla tatuatrice.
> ...


se scopi come scrivi...


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Avevo immaginato ESATTAMENTE la tua risposta... così sarò almeno a 30 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


30?
Ed ora cosa c'entra il tuo QI?


----------



## lolapal (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> se scopi come scrivi...


In tutto questo (a proposito: vi adoro! Mi avete fatto squirtare dalle risate!!! ), io ho l'impressione che il nostro nuovo amico (a proposito: benvenuto, se sei una persona reale, altrimenti benvenuto uguale) non è italiano... i suoi post mi sembrano usciti dal traduttore di google...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tebe porco cazzo.
> T.E.B.E.
> 
> Non fatemi incazzare che vi riduco i vostri 22 cm a delle lumache schiacciate.



Dai Simpaticità/Fede/Febe. Ed io ho pure messo l'iniziale in maiuscolo.


----------



## zadig (19 Dicembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> In tutto questo (a proposito: vi adoro! Mi avete fatto squirtare dalle risate!!! ), io ho l'impressione che il nostro nuovo amico (a proposito: benvenuto, se sei una persona reale, altrimenti benvenuto uguale) non è italiano... i suoi post mi sembrano usciti dal traduttore di google...


no, non credo: la costruzione delle frasi sarebbe diversa.
Secondo me è davvero un pirla.


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> no, non credo: la costruzione delle frasi sarebbe diversa.
> Secondo me è davvero un pirla.


oppure finge di essere un altra persona. linguaggio (scrittura) non spontanea.
propendo però per la pirlaggine

insomma ci sta coglionando


----------



## Masscorpione (19 Dicembre 2014)

*Troppo forti ragazzi davvero!*

Ragazzi davvero leggendo i vostri commenti in risposta mi sto piegando dalle risate. Comunque non è un fame ragazzi come alcuni sostengono ma in fatto di pirla mi sa che un po ci hanno ragione hahahaha!! "Simpaticità" Simpatia cazzo! Siete troppo forti e mi sa che chi ha detto che lei ha fatto tutto da sola e quindi non è partito da me ci ha pure ragione! Ma almeno son diventato un traditore no? È n fondo quelli che volevo essere! Stasera comunque rileggo con calma i vs commenti che davvero portano buon umore! Grazie a questo forum mi sento meno pirla!!! Hahaha! Dai che scherzo un'abbraccio! Massi


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

....
Mi è venuto in mente che....



Non sarà mica massinfedele?
Il  lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.


:inlove:

Adorabile lupastro vizioso.



Sei tu?
Parola d' ordine


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....
> Mi è venuto in mente che....
> 
> 
> ...


Febe


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....
> Mi è venuto in mente che....
> 
> 
> ...


minchia sei una volpe


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> minchia sei una volpe


Ma perché entrare con un altro nick?


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma perché entrare con un altro nick?


perché lo chiedi a me, palla?
che ne so


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2014)

che c'hai la clementinite?


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché lo chiedi a me, palla?
> che ne so


perché convenivi con tebe. io non ho esperienza di forum. tu si.


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che c'hai la clementinite?


Si. io quando ho un dubbio chiedo. prima di fare voli pindarici. se poi non mi rispondono allora decollo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ragazzi davvero leggendo i vostri commenti in risposta mi sto piegando dalle risate. Comunque non è un fame ragazzi come alcuni sostengono ma in fatto di pirla mi sa che un po ci hanno ragione hahahaha!! "Simpaticità" Simpatia cazzo! *E pensare che ho superato la 3a media*!!! Siete troppo forti e mi sa che chi ha detto che lei ha fatto tutto da sola e quindi non è partito da me ci ha pure ragione! Ma almeno son diventato un traditore no? È n fondo quelli che volevo essere! Stasera comunque rileggo con calma i vs commenti che davvero portano buon umore! Grazie a questo forum mi sento meno pirla!!! Hahaha! Dai che scherzo un'abbraccio! Massi


Ti sta inseguendo!! Scappa!!!!  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ragazzi davvero leggendo i vostri commenti in risposta mi sto piegando dalle risate. Comunque non è un fame ragazzi come alcuni sostengono ma in fatto di pirla mi sa che un po ci hanno ragione hahahaha!! "Simpaticità" Simpatia cazzo! E pensare che ho superato la 3a media!!! Siete troppo forti e mi sa che chi ha detto che lei ha fatto tutto da sola e quindi non è partito da me ci ha pure ragione! Ma almeno son diventato un traditore no? È n fondo quelli che volevo essere! Stasera comunque rileggo con calma i vs commenti che davvero portano buon umore! Grazie a questo forum mi sento meno pirla!!! Hahaha! Dai che scherzo un'abbraccio! Massi


Secondo me ci ha ragione pure chi scrive che sei un gran coglione....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Posso dire che lo "sverginamento" su questo forum l'ho superato.
> Mi dispiace di non riuscire a rispondere a tutti i vostri commenti ma sono più di 230 e ne ho perso il conto davvero e vi ringrazio! Mi avete davvero fatto ridere e in molti con le vostre battute! E pensare che cercavo solo un "timido" breve confornto sulla mia idea... Alla faccia invece!!!
> Intanto ringrazio la Febe per la sua immediata simpaticità. Sul fatto che ho "indicato" la misura del membro è stata per giustificare appunto il conato di mia moglie che le viene quando le sbatte a fondo sull'ugola (e che non lo vuole fare andare oltre la metà) e ogni volta le sento fare un sussulto/conato mi dice che è colpa mia se non riesce (diciamo accusandomi che le è troppo). Comunque* Fede*, per "fino alla base" che ha fatto la mia amica, intendo che più in fondo di così non si può ovvero sparisce tutto il tronco e sbatti sull'osso ovvero finisce il tronco  e come si fa ad andarne oltre  (tanto per scherzarci un po').
> Per il tatuaggio sotto glande aperto si ha fatto male e anche se in parte era stato anestetizzato ha fatto lo stesso male e tanto, ma quando una cosa la vuoi fare a tutti i costi, il dolore lo sopporti perchè sai che prima o poi termina e ti rimane quella cosa. L'effetto con la Alice collega ce l'ha avuto ed era quello che volevo si verificasse successivamente nel tempo quando me l'avevo fatto fare dalla tatuatrice.
> ...


aspetta di leggere Speranza e Carità per ringraziare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma perché entrare con un altro nick?


... perchè è lui. E lui è lui, lo Stanislao Moulinsky del forum, anche se abbiamo sempre il dubbio che sia Bartolomeo Pestalozzi da Pinerolo.


----------



## Palladiano (19 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... perchè è lui. E lui è lui, lo Stanislao Moulinsky del forum, anche se abbiamo sempre il dubbio che sia Bartolomeo Pestalozzi da Pinerolo.


Vabbè nn ho capito
Ma fa lo stesso


----------



## Masscorpione (19 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe (ho scritto bene adesso?) non sono quel personaggio che dicevi. Sono io e basta.
Mi  è piaciuto scrivere qui e confrontarmi e liberarmi con voi anche se ho  detto delle "pirlate" o errori di terminologie inesistenti. Io nella mia trasparenza ho solo scritto come mi  veniva perchè se devo iniziare a filtrare o impostare prima un post non  mi diventa più sincero e tanto meno libero, poi se sono pirlate alla  fine è un giudizio soggettivo che lascia a desiderare il commento da  associarci che a volte può anche trascendere in "appellativi" meno  graziosi, ma che rispetto come giudizio, e vale per tutti. Comunque sia  ho detto la mia e ci ho provato a postarla e vi ringrazio tutti indistintamente per l'affetto che mi avete dato  come bevenuto e spero di contribuire nel forum come voi avete fatto con me. Alla fine è un bel posto qui.
Però da tutto il giro di risposte non avete  soddisfatto la mia curiosita (iniziale) su cosa ne pensate (in generico) sul  tradire che è più un fatto in sè affascinate, che nel mio caso specifico è così.
Ciao Massi.


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Tebe (ho scritto bene adesso?) non sono quel personaggio che dicevi. Sono io e basta.
> Mi è piaciuto scrivere qui e confrontarmi e liberarmi con voi anche se ho detto delle "pirlate" o errori di terminologie inesistenti. Io nella mia trasparenza ho solo scritto come mi veniva perchè se devo iniziare a filtrare o impostare prima un post non mi diventa più sincero e tanto meno libero, poi se sono pirlate alla fine è un giudizio soggettivo che lascia a desiderare il commento da associarci che a volte può anche trascendere in "appellativi" meno graziosi, ma che rispetto come giudizio, e vale per tutti. Comunque sia ho detto la mia e ci ho provato a postarla e vi ringrazio tutti indistintamente per l'affetto che mi avete dato come bevenuto e spero di contribuire nel forum come voi avete fatto con me. Alla fine è un bel posto qui.
> Però da tutto il giro di risposte non avete soddisfatto la mia curiosita (iniziale) su cosa ne pensate (in generico) sul tradire che è più un fatto in sè affascinate, che nel mio caso specifico è così.
> Ciao Massi.


Riguardo al tuo quesito, se tradire è affascinante.....credo che molti qui non possano rispondere, semplicemente perchè un tradimento lo hanno subito, con gravi conseguenze.... e ti assicuro, per niente affascinanti. Poi c'è anche qualcuno che tradisce (sicuramente con piacere) o ha tradito e poi si è pentito....devi rivolgerti agli esperti. Ma poi, scusami cosa ci sarebbe di così affascinante, visto che nel tuo lungo racconto hai precisato che non hai alcun problema nè sessuale nè di altro tipo con tua moglie (a parte forse la questione della boccuccia)? Mettiamo il caso che la storia fosse vera, ci sarebbe qualcosa di affascinante nell'essere scoperti? Tua moglie ne sarebbe affascinata? O forse ti piace vivere con la paura di essere scoperto? Ti affascina il frutto proibito?


----------



## emme76 (19 Dicembre 2014)

E ora? Auguri!


----------



## Masscorpione (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Riguardo al tuo quesito, se tradire è affascinante.....credo che molti qui non possano rispondere, semplicemente perchè un tradimento lo hanno subito, con gravi conseguenze.... e ti assicuro, per niente affascinanti. Poi c'è anche qualcuno che tradisce (sicuramente con piacere) o ha tradito e poi si è pentito....devi rivolgerti agli esperti. Ma poi, scusami cosa ci sarebbe di così affascinante, visto che nel tuo lungo racconto hai precisato che non hai alcun problema nè sessuale nè di altro tipo con tua moglie (a parte forse la questione della boccuccia)? Mettiamo il caso che la storia fosse vera, ci sarebbe qualcosa di affascinante nell'essere scoperti? Tua moglie ne sarebbe affascinata? O forse ti piace vivere con la paura di essere scoperto? Ti affascina il frutto proibito?


Ciao Lorella, effettivamente ho letto le altre vicende (pian piano perchè sono davvero tante) e ho notato diversi casi subiti e gravi, e immedesimatomi in essi penso mi sia devastante.
Il fatto dell'affascinante in sè è una cosa appunto che ho chiesto qui come sensazione positiva che mi viene all'esserlo, al farlo in sè. Per la storia vera o no, ora non sto a giurare o spergiurare, io l'ho vissuta punto e questo conta e tanto meno vengo qui da falso a chiedervi consiglio su cose inventate, è da persona infantile e infelice e non mi interessa.
Il particolare della boccuccia e altri dettagli che ho indicato mi son trovato a scriverli come puro guistificativo su delle azioni ceh avevo scritto, mi son trovato a scriverle e basta senza pensarci se fosse stato il caso oppure no. La sincerità arriva anche a far questo. Poi siete voi alla fine che mi dite se ho fatto una cazzata o no e come ho detto io vi rispetto tutti.
Non c'è nulla sul fascino dell'essere scoperto o sul fatto di mia moglie che sia a scoprirmi. Non sento questa cattiveria e nemmeno la cerco. Il fascino è solo ed unicamente sull'azione del tradimento che sto facendo senza controni diversi.
Non era un Confessionale questo?
Ciao Lorella.


----------



## Dalida (19 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, effettivamente ho letto le altre vicende (pian piano perchè sono davvero tante) e ho notato diversi casi subiti e gravi, e immedesimatomi in essi penso mi sia devastante.
> *Il fatto dell'affascinante in sè è una cosa appunto che ho chiesto qui come sensazione positiva che mi viene all'esserlo, al farlo in sè.* Per la storia vera o no, ora non sto a giurare o spergiurare, io l'ho vissuta punto e questo conta e tanto meno vengo qui da falso a chiedervi consiglio su cose inventate, è da persona infantile e infelice e non mi interessa.
> Il particolare della boccuccia e altri dettagli che ho indicato mi son trovato a scriverli come puro guistificativo su delle azioni ceh avevo scritto, mi son trovato a scriverle e basta senza pensarci se fosse stato il caso oppure no. La sincerità arriva anche a far questo. Poi siete voi alla fine che mi dite se ho fatto una cazzata o no e come ho detto io vi rispetto tutti.
> Non c'è nulla sul fascino dell'essere scoperto o sul fatto di mia moglie che sia a scoprirmi. Non sento questa cattiveria e nemmeno la cerco. Il fascino è solo ed unicamente sull'azione del tradimento che sto facendo senza controni diversi.
> ...


quello è il sesso, masscorpione, e mediamente piace a tutti.


----------



## lolapal (19 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ragazzi davvero leggendo i vostri commenti in risposta mi sto piegando dalle risate. Comunque non è un fame ragazzi come alcuni sostengono ma in fatto di pirla mi sa che un po ci hanno ragione hahahaha!! "Simpaticità" Simpatia cazzo! Siete troppo forti e mi sa che chi ha detto che lei ha fatto tutto da sola e quindi non è partito da me ci ha pure ragione! *Ma almeno son diventato un traditore no?* *È n fondo quelli che volevo essere!* Stasera comunque rileggo con calma i vs commenti che davvero portano buon umore! Grazie a questo forum mi sento meno pirla!!! Hahaha! Dai che scherzo un'abbraccio! Massi


Sono seria. Sul neretto, cosa significa esattamente per te?


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, effettivamente ho letto le altre vicende (pian piano perchè sono davvero tante) e ho notato diversi casi subiti e gravi, e immedesimatomi in essi penso mi sia devastante.
> Il fatto dell'affascinante in sè è una cosa appunto che ho chiesto qui come sensazione positiva che mi viene all'esserlo, al farlo in sè. Per la storia vera o no, ora non sto a giurare o spergiurare, io l'ho vissuta punto e questo conta e tanto meno vengo qui da falso a chiedervi consiglio su cose inventate, è da persona infantile e infelice e non mi interessa.
> Il particolare della boccuccia e altri dettagli che ho indicato mi son trovato a scriverli come puro guistificativo su delle azioni ceh avevo scritto, mi son trovato a scriverle e basta senza pensarci se fosse stato il caso oppure no. La sincerità arriva anche a far questo. Poi siete voi alla fine che mi dite se ho fatto una cazzata o no e come ho detto io vi rispetto tutti.
> Non c'è nulla sul fascino dell'essere scoperto o sul fatto di mia moglie che sia a scoprirmi. Non sento questa cattiveria e nemmeno la cerco. Il fascino è solo ed unicamente sull'azione del tradimento che sto facendo senza controni diversi.
> ...


certo, è un luogo dove ciascuno porta la propria esperienza; un confessionale prevede l'assoluzione dai peccati, cosa che qui non c'è. Però non ci hai ancora detto perchè volevi a tutti i costi tradire ed in cosa consista il bello di quest'azione. Ciao


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspetta di leggere Speranza e Carità per ringraziare...


Abbiamo una Speranza e una carità in incognito sul forum?
Giura che è gvero su...su....mmmm....














Sul pannocchione di occhi. 
(..tanto...)






TONF!



Sbri - Mi è semblato di vedele un pannocchione....-


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Tebe (ho scritto bene adesso?) non sono quel personaggio che dicevi. Sono io e basta.
> Mi  è piaciuto scrivere qui e confrontarmi e liberarmi con voi anche se ho  detto delle "pirlate" o errori di terminologie inesistenti. Io nella mia trasparenza ho solo scritto come mi  veniva perchè se devo iniziare a filtrare o impostare prima un post non  mi diventa più sincero e tanto meno libero, poi se sono pirlate alla  fine è un giudizio soggettivo che lascia a desiderare il commento da  associarci che a volte può anche trascendere in "appellativi" meno  graziosi, ma che rispetto come giudizio, e vale per tutti. Comunque sia  ho detto la mia e ci ho provato a postarla e vi ringrazio tutti indistintamente per l'affetto che mi avete dato  come bevenuto e spero di contribuire nel forum come voi avete fatto con me. Alla fine è un bel posto qui.
> Però da tutto il giro di risposte non avete  soddisfatto la mia curiosita (iniziale) su cosa ne pensate (in generico) sul  tradire che è più un fatto in sè affascinate, che nel mio caso specifico è così.
> Ciao Massi.


Io non tra disco perché ne sono affascinata.
Non mi fa impazzire l'adrenalina del rischio, anzi. Tutt'altro.
Non sento il proibito, il trio di farmi un impegnato o tutte quelle robe da sub normali (per me) che godono nel rendere cornuto qualcun altro.
Niente. Niente di tutto questo.
Trdisco, anche se questo termine non me lo sento addosso, perche mi piace occasionalmente sentire altri odori. Sapori.
Mi piace scandagliare teste "sconosciute" e mappare "altro".
È il mio 10%.
Un posto in cui posso essere io o anche no.

Sono piuttosto pragmatica nelle questioni di peni randagi e poco...come dire...passionale.

OK, non sei il " mio" Massi.
Peccato.
Uff...


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

Tu ti senti un traditore ora?

Io, per esempio, no.
Mi ci sono sentita, ma che ricordi, una volta sola.


----------



## Masscorpione (20 Dicembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Ma almeno son diventato un traditore no?* *È in fondo quello che volevo essere!
> *Sono seria. Sul neretto, cosa significa esattamente per te?


Ciao lolapal, essere un traditore mi piace dentro come cosa, proprio il fatto di esserlo, mi fa sentire diverso, più libero, meno in galera con i sentimenti. Io ho avuto sempre sin da piccolo un buon rapporto con le donne, i miei migliori amici sono state e sono tutt'ora le donne e noto sempre un felling di confidenza, di sesso, mi piace ascoltarle e farle essere sempre a proprio agio quando sono con me, anche per un sempice racconto di confidenza. Quando mi sono sposato ho diminuito molto i rapporti esterni amichevoli con le donne, di socializzazione appunto per un'indirizzamento più chiuso verso il famigliare, quindi moglie, figli, casa ecc.. Dentro di me dopo un po' di tempo ho iniziato a sognare di tornare più libero, di respirare un po' di più con le donne come tempo prima di sposarmi, appunto finendo per desiderre la scappatella che aveva il suo nome magico di "Tradimento" ma che non ne avevo a tutti gli effetti il coraggio di farlo. Dopo l'avventura del mese scorso grazie alla "forza" della mia amica sono riuscito ad iniziare ad esserlo.
Ciao


----------



## Masscorpione (20 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> certo, è un luogo dove ciascuno porta la propria esperienza; un confessionale prevede l'assoluzione dai peccati, cosa che qui non c'è. Però non ci hai ancora detto perchè volevi a tutti i costi tradire ed in cosa consista il bello di quest'azione. Ciao


Ciao Lorella e grazie per la risposta. L'ho appena spiegato a Lolapal che ha scritto prima di te. Prova a leggerlo, nel caso ti spiego meglio a te.
Ciao


----------



## Masscorpione (20 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non tra disco perché ne sono affascinata.
> Non mi fa impazzire l'adrenalina del rischio, anzi. Tutt'altro.
> Non sento il proibito, il trio di farmi un impegnato o tutte quelle robe  da sub normali (per me) che godono nel rendere cornuto qualcun altro.
> Niente. Niente di tutto questo.
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> Tu ti senti un traditore ora?
> 
> Io, per esempio, no.
> Mi ci sono sentita, ma che ricordi, una volta sola.


Ciao Tebe (vedi che ora non sbaglio più a scriverlo ), sono sulla tua  stessa linea nei punti che hai elencato, ovvero io del rischio, o del  "test" di grandezza mentale psicologica, o arrecare goduriamente  situazioni gratuite per far del male ad altri, proprio in me non c'è  sintonia o desiderio con queste cattiverie. Niente quindi di tutto  questo, anzi nemmeno ci penso in quanto non c'è.
Il desiderio di  sentire altri odori, sapori e umori, questo rispecchia molto nel mio  piacere perchè col fatto di tradire, trovo appunto una ricerca di nuovi  gusti, umori e odori nella persona diversa da mia moglie.
Piace anche  a me il desiderio (per ora ancora fantastico) di cercare la  sconosciuta, come accaduto unicamente (per ora) con la mia collega che  il sesso era l'unica cosa sconosciuta in noi. Per il mappare la vera  sconosciuta, li forse vado coi piedi di piombo per svariate nature di  attenzione, ma presenta comunque un fascino sulla cosa, il fascino della  conquista di una perfetta sconosciuta, del riuscire appunto a sentirne  poi gli odori.
Per la passione purtroppo sono passionale (scorpione) e  non posso farci niente, a me piace la passione. Ora che ho tradito una  volta, passionalmente, lo rifarei e sempre passionale, se non ci metti  la passione non te la godi a fondo la tradita.
Non ti dico che mi  dispiace di non essere il tuo Massi perchè non ti conosco e non voglio  entrare nel tuo privato per tuo rispetto.
Se mi sento un traditore  ora? Questo forum mi apre a molti punti di vista esterni che leggo nelle  vostre risposte ed era quello che volevo leggere entrando qui come ho  fatto qualche giorno fa. Io adesso posso dirti SI e no, ma come hai  detto tu, mi ci sono sentito anch'io un mese fa, che ricordo, quella  sola volta. (Siamo per adesso simili).
Ciao Tebe. Massi (purtroppo o per fortuna -era una canzone- non il tuo...)


----------



## Dalida (20 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao lolapal, essere un traditore mi piace dentro come cosa, proprio il fatto di esserlo, mi fa sentire diverso, più libero, *meno in galera con i sentimenti. *Io ho avuto sempre sin da piccolo un buon rapporto con le donne, i miei migliori amici sono state e sono tutt'ora le donne e noto sempre un felling di confidenza, di sesso, mi piace ascoltarle e farle essere sempre a proprio agio quando sono con me, anche per un sempice racconto di confidenza. Quando mi sono sposato ho diminuito molto i rapporti esterni amichevoli con le donne, di socializzazione appunto per un'indirizzamento più chiuso verso il famigliare, quindi moglie, figli, casa ecc.. Dentro di me dopo un po' di tempo ho iniziato a sognare di tornare più libero, di respirare un po' di più con le donne come tempo prima di sposarmi, appunto finendo per desiderre la scappatella che aveva il suo nome magico di "Tradimento" ma che non ne avevo a tutti gli effetti il coraggio di farlo. Dopo l'avventura del mese scorso grazie alla "forza" della mia amica sono riuscito ad iniziare ad esserlo.
> Ciao


minchia.
in galera?


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe (vedi che ora non sbaglio più a scriverlo ), sono sulla tua  stessa linea nei punti che hai elencato, ovvero io del rischio, o del  "test" di grandezza mentale psicologica, o arrecare goduriamente  situazioni gratuite per far del male ad altri, proprio in me non c'è  sintonia o desiderio con queste cattiverie. Niente quindi di tutto  questo, anzi nemmeno ci penso in quanto non c'è.
> Il desiderio di  sentire altri odori, sapori e umori, questo rispecchia molto nel mio  piacere perchè col fatto di tradire, trovo appunto una ricerca di nuovi  gusti, umori e odori nella persona diversa da mia moglie.
> Piace anche  a me il desiderio (per ora ancora fantastico) di cercare la  sconosciuta, come accaduto unicamente (per ora) con la mia collega che  il sesso era l'unica cosa sconosciuta in noi. Per il mappare la vera  sconosciuta, li forse vado coi piedi di piombo per svariate nature di  attenzione, ma presenta comunque un fascino sulla cosa, il fascino della  conquista di una perfetta sconosciuta, del riuscire appunto a sentirne  poi gli odori.
> Per la passione purtroppo sono passionale (scorpione) e  non posso farci niente, a me piace la passione. Ora che ho tradito una  volta, passionalmente, lo rifarei e sempre passionale, se non ci metti  la passione non te la godi a fondo la tradita.
> ...


Anche io sono scorpione e quindi in un letto, molto passionale ma il prima e il dopo non mi fanno fare voli pindarici con stomaci chiusi, ansie e farfalle ovunque.
Pragmatica in questo senso.
Il "toy" è qualcuno di"importante" solo in un motel, e come dico sempre, chiusa quella porta, torno esattamente dove voglio tornaree il languido dell iincontr rimane nel motel.
Fino alla volta successiva.
Ma io sono sempre stata cosí, ed è giusto che tu, traditore per la prima volta, abbia tutto questo sconvolgimento ormonale.

Scorpionaccio.
:mexican:


----------



## lolapal (20 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao lolapal, essere un traditore mi piace dentro come cosa, proprio il fatto di esserlo, mi fa sentire diverso, più libero, meno in galera con i sentimenti. Io ho avuto sempre sin da piccolo un buon rapporto con le donne, i miei migliori amici sono state e sono tutt'ora le donne e noto sempre un felling di confidenza, di sesso, mi piace ascoltarle e farle essere sempre a proprio agio quando sono con me, anche per un sempice racconto di confidenza. Quando mi sono sposato ho diminuito molto i rapporti esterni amichevoli con le donne, di socializzazione appunto per un'indirizzamento più chiuso verso il famigliare, quindi moglie, figli, casa ecc.. Dentro di me dopo un po' di tempo ho iniziato a sognare di tornare più libero, di respirare un po' di più con le donne come tempo prima di sposarmi, appunto finendo per desiderre la scappatella che aveva il suo nome magico di "Tradimento" ma che non ne avevo a tutti gli effetti il coraggio di farlo. Dopo l'avventura del mese scorso grazie alla "forza" della mia amica sono riuscito ad iniziare ad esserlo.
> Ciao


Ciao Mass.
A mio modesto parere, credo che il tradimento non c'entra nulla... tu semplicemente non sei fatto per la monogamia e sposarti e mettere su famiglia con una persona che invece tiene all'esclusività è stato il tuo errore.
"Tradire" è una parola forte e ha un'accezione negativa e porta dolore e sofferenza e, da come scrivi e da quello che dici, sembra che tu non voglia dare dolore e sofferenza ne a tua moglie ne alle eventuali altre donne che vorrai frequentare.
Tu hai capito come sei fatto e cosa vorresti veramente dalla tua vita, credo che tu ami sia tua moglie che i tuoi figli, ma credo che ti trovi di fronte a un bivio: o ti crei una vita parallela, clandestina, oppure vieni allo scoperto con tutti.
Devi capire cosa è che ti fa sentire veramente libero: se la clandestinità della scappatella oppure la possibilità di avere rapporti diversi con tante donne, di metterle a proprio agio, anche solo per un semplice rapporto platonico di amicizia...

ciao


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe (vedi che ora non sbaglio più a scriverlo ), sono sulla tua  stessa linea nei punti che hai elencato, ovvero io del rischio, o del  "test" di grandezza mentale psicologica, o arrecare goduriamente  situazioni gratuite per far del male ad altri, proprio in me non c'è  sintonia o desiderio con queste cattiverie. Niente quindi di tutto  questo, anzi nemmeno ci penso in quanto non c'è.
> Il desiderio di  sentire altri odori, sapori e umori, questo rispecchia molto nel mio  piacere perchè col fatto di tradire, trovo appunto una ricerca di nuovi  gusti, umori e odori nella persona diversa da mia moglie.
> Piace anche  a me il desiderio (per ora ancora fantastico) di cercare la  sconosciuta, come accaduto unicamente (per ora) con la mia collega che  il sesso era l'unica cosa sconosciuta in noi. Per il mappare la vera  sconosciuta, li forse vado coi piedi di piombo per svariate nature di  attenzione, ma presenta comunque un fascino sulla cosa, il fascino della  conquista di una perfetta sconosciuta, del riuscire appunto a sentirne  poi gli odori.
> Per la passione purtroppo sono passionale (scorpione) e  non posso farci niente, a me piace la passione. Ora che ho tradito una  volta, passionalmente, lo rifarei e sempre passionale, se non ci metti  la passione non te la godi a fondo la tradita.
> ...



Buondi'collega,stai attento perche' la prendi troppo seriamente,e facendo cosi' rischi.Se mi posso permettere,non tradire piu'di 2 o 3 volte con la stessa amante.Io mesi fa'ho avuto una bella avventura ,un mese insieme,poi stop,vabbe'il ''ciao Lothar puoi andare''l'ho beccato io.Ma al massimo ci sarei andato per la terza volta,poi l'avrei mollata.

Questo e'tradire.........


----------



## Masscorpione (20 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io sono scorpione e quindi in un letto, molto  passionale ma il prima e il dopo non mi fanno fare voli pindarici con  stomaci chiusi, ansie e farfalle ovunque.
> Pragmatica in questo senso.
> Il "toy" è qualcuno di"importante" solo in un motel, e come dico sempre,  chiusa quella porta, torno esattamente dove voglio tornaree il languido  dell iincontr rimane nel motel.
> Fino alla volta successiva.
> ...


.
Ciao  Tebe, altro punto (per ora) in comune tra noi è che anch'io l'ho fatto  solo in Motel (più precisamente Hotel del congresso).
Non è che io ci  sogni su un incontro successivo appunto volando pindarcamente con  riflessi fisici di farfalle e simili, per ora "sogno" la successiva  tradita come fatto di volerlo fare ancora appunto per il farla in sè  come ho setto diverse volte, e dentro di me sono stabile, normale.
Tutta  la mia magia è iniziata appunto chiudendo quella porta della stanza di  lei, da quando sono stato affascinato o flashato dai semplici e forse casuali  particolari di lei (uscita dal bagno in reggiseno e bermuda, sul letto  in posizione di Yoga a gambe incrociate coi piedi scalzi sopra le  ginocchia accanto a me (che tra l'altro adoro come posizione di chiacchiera) e l'odore di pelle nuda mista doccia, il reggiseno slacciato per stare più  comoda senza imbarazzo ecc...) che mi ha portato liberamente e  materialmente a maturare velocemente il farfallio del desiderio. Ed è a questo punto lì,  chiudendo la porta dell'Hotel che mi sentirò libero di essere il  traditore che dentro di me voglio continuare ad essere.
Ti ho letto  con piacere la descrizione del tuo modo di essere e ti posso dire che mi  piace. So già che il mio sconvolgimento ormonale relativo alle prime  volte andrà presto a scemare diventando una cosa normale.
Ciao Tebe. Massi.


----------



## Masscorpione (20 Dicembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Mass.
> A mio modesto parere, credo che il tradimento non c'entra nulla... tu semplicemente non sei fatto per la monogamia e sposarti e mettere su famiglia con una persona che invece tiene all'esclusività è stato il tuo errore.
> "Tradire" è una parola forte e ha un'accezione negativa e porta dolore e  sofferenza e, da come scrivi e da quello che dici, sembra che tu non voglia dare dolore e sofferenza ne a tua moglie ne alle eventuali altre donne che vorrai frequentare.
> Tu hai capito come sei fatto e cosa vorresti veramente dalla tua vita,  credo che tu ami sia tua moglie che i tuoi figli, ma credo che ti trovi  di fronte a un bivio: o ti crei una vita parallela, clandestina, oppure  vieni allo scoperto con tutti.
> ...


Ciao Lolapal e grazie per la tua considerazione.
Hai  detto delle cose vere di me, leggendoti le ho provate a lavorare in me  vedendomi e interrogandomi appunto e ci sono. Sicuramente è la  clandestinità segreta che mi attira, ma non certo di venire allo scoprto  appunto perchè arrecherebbe solo che dolore ingiusto in generale. Per la "prima"  donna che è venuta con me il mese scorso è stata una sua voglia di  clandestinità come lo era per me. E ci siamo trovati a farla.
La parte  finale del tuo discorso è un bell'interrogativo che vorrei lavorare in  me. Per ora sbilanciandomi al volo, mi attira la clandestinità della  scappatella, ma ti dico che un rapporto platonico di amicizia certamente  non andrei a negarlo alle le mie amiche. Ma questa per ora è solo un'idea.
Grazie lolapal. Ciao



lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi'collega,stai attento perche' la prendi troppo seriamente,e facendo cosi' rischi.Se mi posso permettere,non tradire piu'di 2 o 3 volte con la stessa amante.Io mesi fa'ho avuto una bella avventura ,un mese insieme,poi stop,vabbe'il ''ciao Lothar puoi andare''l'ho beccato io.Ma al massimo ci sarei andato per la terza volta,poi l'avrei mollata.
> 
> Questo e'tradire.........


Ciao lothar e grazie del consiglio.
voglio lavorare in me anche questo tuo parere prendendolo in considerazione e ti ringrazio.

Ciao


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao lolapal, essere un traditore mi piace dentro come cosa, proprio il fatto di esserlo, mi fa sentire diverso, più libero, meno in galera con i sentimenti. Io ho avuto sempre sin da piccolo un buon rapporto con le donne, i miei migliori amici sono state e sono tutt'ora le donne e noto sempre un felling di confidenza, di sesso, mi piace ascoltarle e farle essere sempre a proprio agio quando sono con me, anche per un sempice racconto di confidenza. Quando mi sono sposato ho diminuito molto i rapporti esterni amichevoli con le donne, di socializzazione appunto per un'indirizzamento più chiuso verso il famigliare, quindi moglie, figli, casa ecc.. Dentro di me dopo un po' di tempo ho iniziato a sognare di tornare più libero, di respirare un po' di più con le donne come tempo prima di sposarmi, appunto finendo per desiderre la scappatella che aveva il suo nome magico di "Tradimento" ma che non ne avevo a tutti gli effetti il coraggio di farlo. Dopo l'avventura del mese scorso grazie alla "forza" della mia amica sono riuscito ad iniziare ad esserlo.
> Ciao




Non è possibile!
Tu sei il gemello di mio marito, e pure monozigote, oppure un clone, ma un clone venuto così bene...
Non ci credo, tu sei mio marito che scrive.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è possibile!
> Tu sei il gemello di mio marito, e pure monozigote, oppure un clone, ma un clone venuto così bene...
> Non ci credo, tu sei mio marito che scrive.


Azz non pensavo fosse messo così male tuo marito..'
Io non ti capirò mai


----------



## spleen (20 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao lolapal, essere un traditore mi piace dentro come cosa, *proprio il fatto di esserlo, mi fa sentire diverso*, più libero, meno in galera con i sentimenti. Io ho avuto sempre sin da piccolo un buon rapporto con le donne, i miei migliori amici sono state e sono tutt'ora le donne e noto sempre un felling di confidenza, di sesso, mi piace ascoltarle e farle essere sempre a proprio agio quando sono con me, anche per un sempice racconto di confidenza. Quando mi sono sposato ho diminuito molto i rapporti esterni amichevoli con le donne, di socializzazione appunto per un'indirizzamento più chiuso verso il famigliare, quindi moglie, figli, casa ecc.. Dentro di me dopo un po' di tempo ho iniziato a sognare di tornare più libero, di respirare un po' di più con le donne come tempo prima di sposarmi, appunto finendo per desiderre la scappatella che aveva il suo nome magico di "Tradimento" ma che non ne avevo a tutti gli effetti il coraggio di farlo. Dopo l'avventura del mese scorso grazie alla "forza" della mia amica sono riuscito ad iniziare ad esserlo.
> Ciao


Tu non sei diverso, tu credi di essere diverso ed in questo ti autoassolvi, come una buona parte dei "galletti" impenitenti e profondamenti ignoranti di sentimenti che pullulano in questo disgraziato paese.
Quando tua moglie probabilmente si accorgerà della faccenda e vedrai dove stai spingendo la tua famiglia, vedrai quanto sei "diverso".


----------



## Masscorpione (20 Dicembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu non sei diverso, tu credi di essere diverso ed in questo ti autoassolvi, come una buona parte dei "galletti" impenitenti e profondamenti ignoranti di sentimenti che pullulano in questo disgraziato paese.
> Quando tua moglie probabilmente si accorgerà della faccenda e vedrai dove stai spingendo la tua famiglia, vedrai quanto sei "diverso".


Grazie Spleen della tua considerazione. Ho aperto al volo per risponderti subito.
In una cosa non mi vedo nella tua tesi, ovvero l'essere un "galletto impenitente e profondamente ignorante in sentimento". Io non mi sento nessun galletto e tanto meno ignorante nel sentimento. Ne ho, ne sento e ne so dare anche troppo. A volte è importante guardare anche nell'altra faccia della bilancia o conoscere l'altra campana prima di essere sicuri di dare un giudizio ad una persona. Tutti noi abbiamo un perchè motivante nelle nostre azioni, i "galletti" sono in questo caso una specie animale avulsa dal sentimento e li non mi ci trovo.
Ciao Spleen.


----------



## Masscorpione (20 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Azz non pensavo fosse messo così male tuo marito..'
> Io non ti capirò mai


Ciao Farfalla, dici che sono proprio messo così male?
Massi.


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è possibile!
> Tu sei il gemello di mio marito, e pure monozigote, oppure un clone, ma un clone venuto così bene...
> Non ci credo, tu sei mio marito che scrive.


Lo dici per i conati quando..... ?!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Grazie Spleen della tua considerazione. Ho aperto al volo per risponderti subito.
> In una cosa non mi vedo nella tua tesi, ovvero l'essere un "galletto impenitente e profondamente ignorante in sentimento". Io non mi sento nessun galletto e tanto meno ignorante nel sentimento. Ne ho, ne sento e ne so dare anche troppo. A volte è importante guardare anche nell'altra faccia della bilancia o conoscere l'altra campana prima di essere sicuri di dare un giudizio ad una persona. *Tutti noi abbiamo un perchè motivante nelle nostre azioni,* i "galletti" sono in questo caso una specie animale avulsa dal sentimento e li non mi ci trovo.
> Ciao Spleen.


Il tuo qual'è ?


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Lo dici per i conati quando..... ?!


Scusa ma non ce la vedo Diletta a fare soffocotto con risucchio global parti basse, chiappe comprese.


Perché, tu si?




Paura Diletta boccuccia da piranha


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ce la vedo Diletta a fare soffocotto con risucchio global parti basse, chiappe comprese.
> 
> 
> Perché, tu si?
> ...



Tebe, te non hai mica capito con chi hai a che fare...
Dopo essere passato fra le mie grinfie credimi che un uomo non troverebbe neanche più la via di casa...
Completamente rincoglionito.
Mi sa che non avresti niente da insegnarmi...evviva la modestia! 



farfalla ha detto:


> Azz non pensavo fosse messo così male tuo marito..'
> Io non ti capirò mai


Mi sa che fra un po' mi capirai un po' di più...
Tempo al tempo.



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Lo dici per i conati quando..... ?!




In effetti...è un effetto collaterale a volte presente, a volte.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tebe, te non hai mica capito con chi hai a che fare...
> Dopo essere passato fra le mie grinfie credimi che un uomo non troverebbe neanche più la via di casa...
> Completamente rincoglionito.
> Mi sa che non avresti niente da insegnarmi...evviva la modestia!


Inventa un nome alla tua ehm..... patata.
Comincia con lo scrivere che nel sesso orale tu....
Poi alla fine scrivi stump 

E diventerai.. Divina.


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Inventa un nome alla tua ehm..... patata.
> Comincia con lo scrivere che nel sesso orale tu....
> Poi alla fine scrivi stump
> 
> E diventerai.. Divina.




Dici?
E si vince qualcosa ad esserlo?
Ah già...la gloria!
Chissà perché, ma sono certa di essere in buona compagnia...:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Inventa un nome alla tua ehm..... patata.
> Comincia con lo scrivere che nel sesso orale tu....
> Poi alla fine scrivi stump
> 
> E diventerai.. Divina.


Sei strano però.
Solo ieri mi scrivevi di non romperti i coglioni e bla bla e poi oggi, comeal solito, punzecchi senza avere le palle di venirmi contro direttamente.


Questo è il ballo del qua qua...eccetera .
Non so la canzone di Albano e Romina, ma ci stava bene. Giusto per ricordati come ti vedo.
E sei secondo me.
Oltre che maleducato. Ottuso e maligno ovviamente.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei strano però.
> Solo ieri mi scrivevi di non romperti i coglioni e bla bla e poi oggi, comeal solito, punzecchi senza avere le palle di venirmi contro direttamente.
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero ho punzecchiato. Ma ritengo, seriamente, di avere scritto qualcosa di vero.
Di certo non è attraverso dei nomi inventati o uno sbattere di porte o di denti a squalo che fanno la differenza o che comunque.. bhe hai capito no? No? vabbè chisenefrega. 


D'altronde volevo soltanto sottolineare in maniera (kreti) quello che Diletta ha scritto, nè tanto nè quanto. 


Stump. 

Sciallanza su.


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' vero ho punzecchiato. Ma ritengo, seriamente, di avere scritto qualcosa di vero.
> Di certo non è attraverso dei nomi inventati o uno sbattere di porte o di denti a squalo che fanno la differenza o che comunque.. bhe hai capito no? No? vabbè chisenefrega.
> 
> 
> ...


Eh?


----------



## Horny (20 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> .
> Ciao  Tebe, altro punto (per ora) in comune tra noi è che anch'io l'ho fatto  solo in Motel (più precisamente Hotel del congresso).
> Non è che io ci  sogni su un incontro successivo appunto volando pindarcamente con  riflessi fisici di farfalle e simili, per ora "sogno" la successiva  tradita come fatto di volerlo fare ancora appunto per il farla in sè  come ho setto diverse volte, e dentro di me sono stabile, normale.
> Tutta  la mia magia è iniziata appunto chiudendo quella porta della stanza di  lei, da quando sono stato affascinato o flashato dai semplici e forse casuali  particolari di lei (uscita dal bagno in reggiseno e bermuda, sul letto  in posizione di Yoga a gambe incrociate coi piedi scalzi sopra le  ginocchia accanto a me (che tra l'altro adoro come posizione di chiacchiera) e l'odore di pelle nuda mista doccia, il reggiseno slacciato per stare più  comoda senza imbarazzo ecc...) che mi ha portato liberamente e  materialmente a maturare velocemente il farfallio del desiderio. Ed è a questo punto lì,  chiudendo la porta dell'Hotel che mi sentirò libero di essere il  traditore che dentro di me voglio continuare ad essere.
> ...


E ma se io fossi la lei in questione e leggessi
riconoscendoti,
mi si azzererebbe qualsiasi ormone.
certo, non sono Tebe,
ma tanto per dire....


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ce la vedo Diletta a fare soffocotto con risucchio global parti basse, chiappe comprese.
> 
> 
> Perché, tu si?
> ...


Uhm... a volte sai le acque chete... secondo me non è una donna da tradimento, ma con il suo uomo secondo me si diverte... infatti secondo me anche per questo non si aspettava il tradimento! 


Però non arriva alle chiappe :rotfl: 

ps- Diletta boccuccia da piranha mi fa morire :rotfl:  ora stanotte se faccio strani sogni ti mando la maledizione dei conati! :


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tebe, te non hai mica capito con chi hai a che fare...
> Dopo essere passato fra le mie grinfie credimi che un uomo non troverebbe neanche più la via di casa...
> Completamente rincoglionito.
> Mi sa che non avresti niente da insegnarmi...evviva la modestia!
> ...


Aspè ma se dici che l'utente potrebbe esser tuo marito vuol dire che lui ha 22 cm di....... :ehh: 
 dicci dicci...


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Uhm... a volte sai le acque chete... secondo me non è una donna da tradimento, ma con il suo uomo secondo me si diverte... infatti secondo me anche per questo non si aspettava il tradimento!
> 
> 
> Però non arriva alle chiappe :rotfl:
> ...


....minchia. Ci vai subito giù pesante.
La maledizione dei conati è peggio dei quella della patata secca!

Vade retro conatina!
Non mi avrete mai svomitazzante !
:bleah::bleah::bleah:

Certo è che se si presenta un pannocchion con qualche fettina di melanzana adornata sopra...
Beh...oddio....mi sta venendo la nausea...
Speriamo almeno nel contorno dell anello d' avorio...
:mexican:
(Colpa di tuba, sia chiaro)


Ora seria. ( si fa per dire)
Io non vorrei che diletta tradisse. E credo di non averglielo mai suggerito.
Io vorrei che mandasse a fanculo quel mentecatto mentale e relativo prete.
Vorrei che un mattino si svegliasse. Sgranasse gli occhioni verso il maritino adorato e con un sorriso celestiale gli dicesse.
-sai che c è di nuovo? C è che non piaci. Che non mi piace come mi fai sentire. Non mi piace come la pensi, soprattutto non mi piace avere scoperto che sei diverso da come ti ho sempre pensato, quindi adesso ci penso. A cosa penso? Penso che mi prenderò un po' di tempo per capire alcune cose della mia vita con te. È come se tu fossi uno sconosciuto su cui devo investire e devo decidere se investire il mio tempo con te o un altro sconosciuto. Ora alzati e preparami un caffè-

Sconsiglio vivamente a Diletta di tradire.
Ma le consiglio vivamente di cambiare atteggiamento in toto.
Lui deve avere paura.
Cosi da smetterla di propinarle tutte quelle cazzate immani sugli istinti degli uomini.
Perché gli uomini che ragionano cosi sono una minima parte e lei è stata sfigata a beccarsene uno.

Mi faccio il caffè ora.
Che sonno cavolo


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Aspè ma se dici che l'utente potrebbe esser tuo marito vuol dire che lui ha 22 cm di....... :ehh:
> dicci dicci...


Ma dicci cosa, maniaca!


Aiuto.
In questo forum girano un sacco di risucchia chiappe.:unhappy:


:carneval:


----------



## Diletta (21 Dicembre 2014)

*Facciamo così...*

che ognuno si tiene le cosette sue dentro casa sua!!


----------



## Masscorpione (21 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....minchia. Ci vai subito giù pesante.
> La maledizione dei conati è peggio dei quella della patata secca!
> 
> Vade retro conatina!
> ...


Azz!! Se mia moglie un giorno si svegliasse dicendomi così a occhietti sgranati, primo una bella stiracchiata e andrei a farmi un caffè e il suo se lo preparerebbe sistematicamente da sola, secondo balzerei in doccia e poi andrei a lampo a trovare un'amica per "aiutarla a risvegliarsi" con dolcezza...

	
	
		
		
	


	




. Tanto il suo discorsone se l'era già sviluppato chissà da quanto, quindi perso per perso a fanc il mentecatto mentale e relativo prete connesso... circa, visto che ho già fatto il tradi...


----------



## Eratò (21 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Azz!! Se mia moglie un giorno si svegliasse dicendomi così a occhietti sgranati, primo una bella stiracchiata e andrei a farmi un caffè e il suo se lo preparerebbe sistematicamente da sola, secondo balzerei in doccia e poi andrei a lampo a trovare un'amica per "aiutarla a risvegliarsi" con dolcezza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che saresti anche fortunato.Perché  puo' essere anche che ti prepara le valigie e ti sbatte fuori casa senza preavviso alcuno oppure che ti tiene e ti mette il triplo delle corna che le metti tu


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Azz!! Se mia moglie un giorno si svegliasse dicendomi così a occhietti sgranati, primo una bella stiracchiata e andrei a farmi un caffè e il suo se lo preparerebbe sistematicamente da sola, secondo balzerei in doccia e poi andrei a lampo a trovare un'amica per "aiutarla a risvegliarsi" con dolcezza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma la situazione di Diletta è complessa.
Ci sono in gioco un miliardo di cose, anche lontane dal mio sentire,  e quelle parole andrebbero bene nella sua situazione, credo.
La tua immagino sia tutta un altra storia. 
Come la mia.
Non c è mai una soluzione univoca al tradimento e alla relativa gestione perche gli attori in gioco sono diversi.
Tutto qui


----------



## Masscorpione (21 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma la situazione di Diletta è complessa.
> Ci sono in gioco un miliardo di cose, anche lontane dal mio sentire,  e  quelle parole andrebbero bene nella sua situazione, credo.
> La tua immagino sia tutta un altra storia.
> Come la mia.
> ...


Lo so Tebe, ed è questo il bello di questo  forum che ho scoperto, il potersi confrontare, il poter leggere altre  situazioni, il poter leggere racconti di storie che si ha avuto il  coraggio di confessare (qui infatti si chiama appunto "Confessionale")  come ho fatto io qualche giorno fa, e tante altre forme di realtà che ti  fanno pensare. Qui penso non ci sia gente cattiva, ma persone sia  ferite che hanno bisogno di parlare, di sfogarsi, di urlare, che persone  curiose o bisognose di avere una parola o confrontarsi su determinate  reazioni talvolta nate di pancia quindi d'impulso irrazionale. Mi piace  questo posto e come dicevo giorni fa, ringrazio chi mi ha risposto, bene  o male abbia fatto è un confronto che si ha e mi piace rispettare la  risposta avuta e lavorarla in me.
Per la mia associazione al tuo  "esempio di reazione" che dovrebbe dire Diletta, persona che da quanto  leggo ammiro anche se non la conosco, mi sono voluto personalmente  vedere nella situazione relativa alla sola frase ascoltata, appunto  perchè mi piace lavorare in me queste cose, e ora come ora reagirei come  prima ho descritto.
Grazie cmq Tebe e per Diletta un'abbraccio virtuale.
Ciao Massi.


----------



## Masscorpione (21 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma guarda che saresti anche fortunato.Perché  puo' essere anche che ti prepara le valigie e ti sbatte fuori casa senza preavviso alcuno oppure che ti tiene e ti mette il triplo delle corna che le metti tu


Lo so Eratò, so di questa "possibile" realtà in quanto successa effettivamente ad un mio collega di lavoro. Successa con entrambe le conseguenze poi...
Ciao


----------



## Eratò (21 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Lo so Eratò, so di questa "possibile" realtà in quanto successa effettivamente ad un mio collega di lavoro. Successa con entrambe le conseguenze poi...
> Ciao


Quello che ti voglio dire ma che già  hai capito è  che alla scoperta del tradimento  ognuno reagisce diversamente e in modo sorpredente.Diletta di certo ha una pazienza infinita che raramente  si potrebbe riscontrare in altre donne.


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quello che ti voglio dire ma che già  hai capito è  che alla scoperta del tradimento  ognuno reagisce diversamente e in modo sorpredente.Diletta di certo ha una pazienza infinita che raramente  si potrebbe riscontrare in altre donne.


Troppa pazienza


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Troppa pazienza



Secondo me la sta esaurendo. Deve solo ascoltarsi bene.


----------



## Eratò (21 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Troppa pazienza


Decisamente  troppa.


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo me la sta esaurendo. Deve solo ascoltarsi bene.


Sono pronta a scommettere che Diletta  si è già ascoltata bene.
E sa esattamente cosa "dovrebbe" fare.
Deve solo prendere coraggio e cominciare a dire.
Io.
Non noi. 
Io. 
Per lei e tutti quelli di cui è realmente responsabile.


----------



## Masscorpione (21 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quello che ti voglio dire ma che già hai capito è che alla scoperta del tradimento ognuno reagisce diversamente e in modo sorpredente.Diletta di certo ha una pazienza infinita che raramente si potrebbe riscontrare in altre donne.





Tebe ha detto:


> Troppa pazienza





disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo me la sta esaurendo. Deve solo ascoltarsi bene.





Eratò ha detto:


> Decisamente troppa.





Tebe ha detto:


> Sono pronta a scommettere che Diletta  si è già ascoltata bene.
> E sa esattamente cosa "dovrebbe" fare.
> Deve solo prendere coraggio e cominciare a dire.
> Io.
> ...


Diletta deve essere una donna tanto, tanto forte, attaccata ad ogni minima speranza, aggrappata ad una anche finissima corda che magari potrebbe fare risalire la situazione. E' pronta a sacrificarsi a talpunto da continuare a rimandare la distruzione di quel sogno che all'inizio era la sua magia d'unione ma che poi si è tramutato pian piano in questa posso definire assoluta tristezza di situazione. Io come ho detto non la conosco ma l'ammiro molto per il suo tentativo dell'impossibile e immagino che le sia davvero tanto, tanto difficile esplodere come le avete consigliato per liberarsi della situazione per iniziare a vivere, iniziare finalmente ad essere LEI e rispettare lei stessa. Il tempo forse le darà una mano a reagire, ascoltandosi, ascoltando il filo di voce di lei stessa che la supplica di salvarsi.
Anche se non ti conosco Diletta, un'abbraccio. Massi.


----------



## Eratò (21 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Diletta deve essere una donna tanto, tanto forte, attaccata ad ogni minima speranza, aggrappata ad una anche finissima corda che magari potrebbe fare risalire la situazione. E' pronta a sacrificarsi a talpunto da continuare a rimandare la distruzione di quel sogno che all'inizio era la sua magia d'unione ma che poi si è tramutato pian piano in questa posso definire assoluta tristezza di situazione. Io come ho detto non la conosco ma l'ammiro molto per il suo tentativo dell'impossibile e immagino che le sia davvero tanto, tanto difficile esplodere come le avete consigliato per liberarsi della situazione per iniziare a vivere, iniziare finalmente ad essere LEI e rispettare lei stessa. Il tempo forse le darà una mano a reagire, ascoltandosi, ascoltando il filo di voce di lei stessa che la supplica di salvarsi.
> Anche se non ti conosco Diletta, un'abbraccio. Massi.


Sacrificarsi ecco...mica tanto salutare come atto.Può  anche rimanere,tante l'hanno fatto ma mettendo sé  stessa al primo posto senza giustificazioni per il marito.


----------



## Masscorpione (22 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sacrificarsi ecco...mica tanto salutare come atto.Può  anche rimanere,tante l'hanno fatto ma mettendo sé  stessa al primo posto senza giustificazioni per il marito.


Se lo posso dire, quoto.


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....minchia. Ci vai subito giù pesante.
> La maledizione dei conati è peggio dei quella della patata secca!
> 
> Vade retro conatina!
> ...


:up: anche io glielo auguro.  Infatti glielo scrissi che cosi sta tradendo se stessa. Però anche se lo tradisse, l'unica è lasciarlo. 

Io quando ho tradito un esser del genere, che mi fece il lavaggio del cervello, che tutti gli uomini sono trogloditi sbavosi, per un mese ho avuto attacchi di panico perché tradire non fa per me. Sono stata malissimo cavolo  ma sono scema io. A lei spero meglio. Ma piano piano penso che troverà il coraggio di chiudere questa parentesi.

io ero arr qui convinta che tutti gli uomini erano come pensa diletta, per colpa di quello che vedevo come un dio. Poi ho conosciuto i veri uomini e glielo auguro di cuore


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma dicci cosa, maniaca!
> 
> 
> Aiuto.
> ...


:rotfl: 

E ti sbagli io sono per le tac


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Se lo posso dire, quoto.


Mi togli una curiosità, se vuoi... perché quelli come te,si impegnano in una relazione seria, pur sapendo della loro natura? Non è meglio  fare lo scapolo d'oro senza prendere in giro nessuna?


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> E ti sbagli io sono per le tac



in che senso?


----------



## Masscorpione (22 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi togli una curiosità, se vuoi... perché  quelli come te,si impegnano in una relazione seria, pur sapendo della  loro natura? Non è meglio  fare lo scapolo d'oro senza prendere in giro  nessuna?


Ciao Scaredheart, certo perchè non dovrei volerlo e ti ringrazio  della tua domanda. Io non mi metto nel fascio di altri "come me", io mi  vedo singolarmente. Tempo fa mi sono impegnato in una relazione seria  che mirava e portava ad un contesto di famiglia e questo è stato perchè  ci credevo e volevo arrivare a quella meta nella vita. Il fatto che ora  dopo diversi anni cerchi qualche volta di "evadere" egoisticamente per  staccarmi un'attimo dalla routine classica, non mi ritiene in colpa di  aver preso e di prendere in giro nessuna e tanto meno di non ottemperare  ai miei doveri verso la mia famiglia in quanto li continuo a rispettare  come prima. Io penso di chiamarla scappatella di evasione di ricarica.  Il fatto che come da inizio post io la veda come cosa in sè  affascinante, è solo perchè la cosa mi "conquista" egoisticamente nel  momento. Come dicevo in altri post, sto lavorando in me questa cosa per capirla meglio.
Grazie Scared. Massi


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao Scaredheart, certo perchè non dovrei volerlo e ti ringrazio della tua domanda. Io non mi metto nel fascio di altri "come me", io mi vedo singolarmente. Tempo fa mi sono impegnato in una relazione seria che mirava e portava ad un contesto di famiglia e questo è stato perchè ci credevo e volevo arrivare a quella meta nella vita. Il fatto che ora dopo diversi anni cerchi qualche volta di "evadere" egoisticamente per staccarmi un'attimo dalla routine classica, non mi ritiene in colpa di aver preso e di prendere in giro nessuna e tanto meno di non ottemperare ai miei doveri verso la mia famiglia in quanto li continuo a rispettare come prima. Io penso di chiamarla scappatella di evasione di ricarica. Il fatto che come da inizio post io la veda come cosa in sè affascinante, è solo perchè la cosa mi "conquista" egoisticamente nel momento. Come dicevo in altri post, sto lavorando in me questa cosa per capirla meglio.
> Grazie Scared. Massi


...

...

...

eppure...

dlin dlin

che è?

un campanello...

mah, saranno le renne di Babbo Natale...:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao Scaredheart, certo perchè non dovrei volerlo e ti ringrazio  della tua domanda. Io non mi metto nel fascio di altri "come me", io mi  vedo singolarmente. Tempo fa mi sono impegnato in una relazione seria  che mirava e portava ad un contesto di famiglia e questo è stato perchè  ci credevo e volevo arrivare a quella meta nella vita. Il fatto che ora  dopo diversi anni cerchi qualche volta di "evadere" egoisticamente per  staccarmi un'attimo dalla routine classica, non mi ritiene in colpa di  aver preso e di prendere in giro nessuna e tanto meno di non ottemperare  ai miei doveri verso la mia famiglia in quanto li continuo a rispettare  come prima. Io penso di chiamarla scappatella di evasione di ricarica.  Il fatto che come da inizio post io la veda come cosa in sè  affascinante, è solo perchè la cosa mi "conquista" egoisticamente nel  momento. Come dicevo in altri post, sto lavorando in me questa cosa per capirla meglio.
> Grazie Scared. Massi


La penso esattamente come te,tranne un dettaglio.Se non fosse accaduta una certa cosa,avrei tradito sei mesi dopo essermi sposato.Per me era,ed e'normale farlo.E penso che,se non  c'e'coinvolgimento,non c'e' niente di male.Anzi..la dovrebbe prescrivere,il medico.


----------



## Tubarao (22 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Caro Babbo Natale,

questo natale, sotto l'albero, mi fai trovare un QUOTE di Lothar bello impacchettato e infiocchettato ?


----------



## Masscorpione (22 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La penso esattamente come te,tranne un dettaglio.Se non fosse accaduta una certa cosa,avrei tradito sei mesi dopo essermi sposato.Per me era,ed e'normale farlo.E penso che,se non  c'e'coinvolgimento,non c'e' niente di male.Anzi..la dovrebbe prescrivere,il medico.


Ciao Lothar, è vero quello che dici, ma il mio è un'evadere un diversificare momentaneo dalla solita routine che non è riferito ad un problema oggettivo di coinvolgimento in quanto c'è e c'è sempre stato, ma è come un prendere una boccata d'aria diversa per rircaricarmi con qualcosa di diverso. Il "fascinoso" che parlo sta appunto il fare questo per me stesso. Il medico può solo prescriverlo a voce... purtroppo...:sonar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar, è vero quello che dici, ma il mio è un'evadere un diversificare momentaneo dalla solita routine che non è riferito ad un problema oggettivo di coinvolgimento in quanto c'è e c'è sempre stato, ma è come *un prendere una boccata d'aria *diversa per rircaricarmi con qualcosa di diverso. Il "fascinoso" che parlo sta appunto il fare questo per me stesso. Il medico può solo prescriverlo a voce... purtroppo...:sonar:


voglio Annuccia. Chiamatemi Annuccia.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> voglio Annuccia. Chiamatemi Annuccia.



Perchè, Vuoi scrivere qualche parolaccia in lingua sicula? Ma ci sono io eh..!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Tebe (ho scritto bene adesso?) non sono quel personaggio che dicevi. Sono io e basta.
> Mi  è piaciuto scrivere qui e confrontarmi e liberarmi con voi anche se ho  detto delle "pirlate" o errori di terminologie inesistenti. Io nella mia trasparenza ho solo scritto come mi  veniva perchè se devo iniziare a filtrare o impostare prima un post non  mi diventa più sincero e tanto meno libero, poi se sono pirlate alla  fine è un giudizio soggettivo che lascia a desiderare il commento da  associarci che a volte può anche trascendere in "appellativi" meno  graziosi, ma che rispetto come giudizio, e vale per tutti. Comunque sia  ho detto la mia e ci ho provato a postarla e vi ringrazio tutti indistintamente per l'affetto che mi avete dato  come bevenuto e spero di contribuire nel forum come voi avete fatto con me. Alla fine è un bel posto qui.
> Però da tutto il giro di risposte non avete  soddisfatto la mia curiosita (iniziale) su cosa ne pensate (in generico) sul  tradire che è più un fatto in sè affascinate, che nel mio caso specifico è così.
> Ciao Massi.


Guarda che puoi ancora riprenderla la licenza media ......


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Abbiamo una Speranza e una carità in incognito sul forum?
> Giura che è gvero su...su....mmmm....
> 
> 
> ...


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

posso azzerare il tuo ormone dicendoti xhe ora ho la barba? 
[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Masscorpione (22 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Guarda che puoi ancora riprenderla la licenza media ......


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2014)

madonna santa :facepalm:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar, è vero quello che dici, ma il mio è un'evadere un diversificare momentaneo dalla solita routine che non è riferito ad un problema oggettivo di coinvolgimento in quanto c'è e c'è sempre stato, ma è come un prendere una boccata d'aria diversa per rircaricarmi con qualcosa di diverso. Il "fascinoso" che parlo sta appunto il fare questo per me stesso. Il medico può solo prescriverlo a voce... purtroppo...:sonar:



Ciao Mass,siamo ''fratelli'',anch'io la vedo come una boccata d'aria,nuova.A casa non mi manca niente,sesso ne avrei fin troppo,mia moglie e'una bellissima donna.me la invidiano tutti.Mahhhh,non so,ogni tanto sbarello.E se la fortuna mi aiuta,ci sono di nuovo vicino


----------



## Masscorpione (22 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Mass,siamo ''fratelli'',anch'io la vedo come una boccata d'aria,nuova.A casa non mi manca niente,sesso ne avrei fin troppo,mia moglie e'una bellissima donna.me la invidiano tutti.Mahhhh,non so,ogni tanto sbarello.E se la fortuna mi aiuta,ci sono di nuovo vicino


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> posso azzerare il tuo ormone dicendoti xhe ora ho la barba?
> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


:unhappy:

Hai.
La.
Barba?

:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Hai.
> La.
> ...


Che ha la barba che non va?


----------



## Homer (22 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Che ha la barba che non va?



La barba fa figo :fischio::fischio:


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> La barba fa figo :fischio::fischio:


Io ho il pizzetto


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Che ha la barba che non va?


Tutto.
Mi fanno letteralmente impressione gli uomini con la barba o comunque con i peli sulla faccia di oltre tre giorni. Che sia barba, baffi o pizzetto.
Un trauma infantile. Che non supero.


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> La barba fa figo :fischio::fischio:


Certo. A chi piace.
:unhappy:


----------



## Homer (22 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tutto.
> Mi fanno letteralmente impressione gli uomini con la barba o comunque con i peli sulla faccia di oltre tre giorni. Che sia barba, baffi o pizzetto.
> Un trauma infantile. Che non supero.


Ammazza.....mi spiace


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ammazza.....mi spiace


Non è stato un trauma violento solo che da secoli agli uomini con barba e similari non mi avvicino.
Ci parlo ovvio ma non riesco a mangiarci insieme o semplicemente baciarli.
È proprio un raccapriccio alla vista.


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è stato un trauma violento solo che da secoli agli uomini con barba e similari non mi avvicino.
> Ci parlo ovvio ma non riesco a mangiarci insieme o semplicemente baciarli.
> È proprio un raccapriccio alla vista.


Azz
Ho finito le lamette...


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Azz
> Ho finito le lamette...


Beh...se piaci a chi ti sta vicino va bene.


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2014)

Ho già raccontato il "trauma" ma ve lo riscrivo.
Ero molto piccola e stavo con mio padre che si mise a parlare con un barbone e questi aveva la barba.
Una bbarba su cui camminavano piattole e altre cose.
Non sono mai stata una bambina schifiltosa, anzi, (essendo medici in casa, a tavola, si parlava di cose raccapriccianti e la mia prima autopsia la volli vedere prima della maggiore età) ma quell' uomo con la sua barba mi ha segnata.
Da quel momento ho un sano ribrezzo per i "peluti".
Lo so che nelle persone normalmente non hanno piattole e robe cosi sulla barba ma  non ce la faccio.
La mia mente parte dalle piattole per poi pensare ad una miriade di schifezze.
Non ce la faccio.
È più forte di me.
Mattia qualche volta tenta di farsela crescere ma dopo il terzo giorno non riesco più nemmeno ad andargli vicino e smetto anche di mangiare insieme a lui.
Insomma.
Una tragedia come le melanzane.

:bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho già raccontato il "trauma" ma ve lo riscrivo.
> Ero molto piccola e stavo con mio padre che si mise a parlare con un barbone e questi aveva la barba.
> Una bbarba su cui camminavano piattole e altre cose.
> Non sono mai stata una bambina schifiltosa, anzi, (essendo medici in casa, a tavola, si parlava di cose raccapriccianti e la mia prima autopsia la volli vedere prima della maggiore età) ma quell' uomo con la sua barba mi ha segnata.
> ...


Mia cara Mattia su questo ha ragione da vendere: le melenzane per noi terroni sono una RELIGIONE, UNA FEDE, UN DOGMA.

Non hai scuse.
Chi nun magna e' mulignane, c'addà venì o male e'panza p' doje semmane :amici:


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho già raccontato il "trauma" ma ve lo riscrivo.
> Ero molto piccola e stavo con mio padre che si mise a parlare con un barbone e questi aveva la barba.
> Una bbarba su cui camminavano piattole e altre cose.
> Non sono mai stata una bambina schifiltosa, anzi, (essendo medici in casa, a tavola, si parlava di cose raccapriccianti e la mia prima autopsia la volli vedere prima della maggiore età) ma quell' uomo con la sua barba mi ha segnata.
> ...


Io ti quoto sulle melanzane, per le quali ho una fortissima avversione pure io...ma sulla barba no...il pizzo poi per me è quasi un feticcio... 
Però capisco il trauma infantile...


----------



## Hellseven (22 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Io ti quoto sulle melanzane, per le quali ho una fortissima avversione* pure io...ma sulla barba no...il pizzo poi per me è quasi un feticcio...
> Però capisco il trauma infantile...


Anatema:racchia::miiiii::diavoletto::cooldue:


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2014)

Proprio ieri tutto contento ha preparato cena a base di melanzane.



Siamo arrivati allo scontro.
Mi è partito l embolone, quando ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi:
- #€&#%@%@€#%&@€#%- (traduzionebdal napulese. E magna che le melanzane fanno bene! Fallo perme! MAGNA!)




Disincantata, Sbri.
Se la polizia vi chiede io ero con voi ieri sera.


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Anatema:racchia::miiiii::diavoletto::cooldue:


E sono terrona eh...non ce la faccio...


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh...se piaci a chi ti sta vicino va bene.


Giusto.
Cmq piace a me. Mi fa sembrare saggio il pizzetto
E la gente ci crede


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Proprio ieri tutto contento ha preparato cena a base di melanzane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per te qualunque cosa!


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mia cara Mattia su questo ha ragione da vendere: le melenzane per noi terroni sono una RELIGIONE, UNA FEDE, UN DOGMA.
> 
> Non hai scuse.
> Chi nun magna e' mulignane, c'addà venì o male e'panza p' doje semmane :amici:


io solo alla parmigiana.


----------



## Palladiano (22 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mia cara Mattia su questo ha ragione da vendere: le melenzane per noi terroni sono una RELIGIONE, UNA FEDE, UN DOGMA.
> 
> Non hai scuse.
> Chi nun magna e' mulignane, c'addà venì o male e'panza p' doje semmane :amici:


Quoto con convinzione
Le adoro


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2014)

:bleah::miiiii::bleah::miiiii::bleah::miiiii::bleah::miiiii::bleah::miiiii::bleah::miiiii::bleah:


----------



## Tebe (22 Dicembre 2014)

:sbatti::racchia::sbatti::racchia::sbatti::racchia::sbatti::racchia::sbatti::racchia::sbatti::racchia::sbatti::racchia:

:kick::kick::kick::kick::kick::kick::kick::kick::kick:

:blee::blee::blee::blee::blee::blee::blee:


----------



## Masscorpione (22 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho già raccontato il "trauma" ma ve lo riscrivo.
> Ero molto piccola e stavo con mio padre che si mise a parlare con un barbone e questi aveva la barba.
> Una bbarba su cui camminavano piattole e altre cose.
> Non sono mai stata una bambina schifiltosa, anzi, (essendo medici in casa, a tavola, si parlava di cose raccapriccianti e la mia prima autopsia la volli vedere prima della maggiore età) ma quell' uomo con la sua barba mi ha segnata.
> ...


 Anche per me sono sempre state una tragedia le melanzane, ma per la barba non esiste, deve sparire al contropelo in ogni istante. Quando si bacia una donna avere il peletto che divide le 2 labbra, avere un filtro che inquina il profumo reciproco della pelle, del suo umore, del suo sapore, del suo profumo col respiro proprio non esiste. Il decontaminante è il rasoio pentalama. Lo stesso è d'obbligo assoluto anche nelle parti reciproche più... "interessanti" ovviamente...  :mexican:


----------



## Al. (22 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> Anche per me sono sempre state una tragedia le melanzane, ma per la barba non esiste, deve sparire al contropelo in ogni istante. Quando si bacia una donna avere il peletto che divide le 2 labbra, avere un filtro che inquina il profumo reciproco della pelle, del suo umore, del suo sapore, del suo profumo col respiro proprio non esiste. Il decontaminante è il rasoio pentalama. Lo stesso è d'obbligo assoluto anche nelle parti reciproche più... "interessanti" ovviamente...  :mexican:


difficile contraddirti, certo.
Spiegalo però, a due uomini barbuti che si baciano appassionatamente.

Resta poi, la spontaneità.
non sempre sei all'altezza dei tempi, barba permettendo.
allora?
una barbetta, una leggera peluria compromette tutto?
secondo me non c'è una regola:
chi ama l'amore asettico e disinfettato, chi l'amore naturale e anche un poco sporco.


----------



## Nicka (22 Dicembre 2014)

Di birra e di fregna il baffo si impregna!
Non capite niente, niente!


----------



## Masscorpione (23 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> difficile contraddirti, certo.
> Spiegalo però, a due uomini barbuti che si baciano appassionatamente.
> 
> Resta poi, la spontaneità.
> ...


E' vero AL, ma baciare barbato una donna dopo che ti sei mangiato spaghetti al sugo.. ehm ehm... Attuazione dei tempi? Bah.
Io resto fedele "innamorato" al sentire sempre il liscio reciproco dappertutto il che ha sempre avuto la meglio, almeno per me e le controparti. Giuro che con la foresta non riuscirei... Ricordi la canzone di Grigniani "Ti raserei l'aiuola..." (Fratello!!) :rotfl:


----------



## Masscorpione (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di birra e di fregna il baffo si impregna!
> Non capite niente, niente!


Si, con la birra Moretti !!


----------



## Al. (23 Dicembre 2014)

Masscorpione ha detto:


> E' vero AL, ma baciare barbato una donna dopo che ti sei mangiato spaghetti al sugo.. ehm ehm... Attuazione dei tempi? Bah.
> Io resto fedele "innamorato" al sentire sempre il liscio reciproco dappertutto il che ha sempre avuto la meglio, almeno per me e le controparti. Giuro che con la foresta non riuscirei... Ricordi la canzone di Grigniani "Ti raserei l'aiuola..." (Fratello!!) :rotfl:




con tutto il rispetto,
 sarà che io,
 solo per aver sentito,
 cosa c'era stato prima,
 perderei la testa.
supponiamo,
 odori di birra e fumo.
vuoi mettere???


----------



## Masscorpione (23 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto,
> sarà che io,
> solo per aver sentito,
> cosa c'era stato prima,
> ...


Vuoi mettere invece sentire al tatto le labbra lisce al gusto di fragola? E vuoi mettere la sua "lei" liscia come una pesca che sembra di accarezzare un velluto quando la sfiori con le labbra e il suo odore di umore?............ Col pelo tutto questo è filtrato, alterato.
Come ti dicevo sono gusti soggettivi.
Con tutto rispetto eh! :up: Ciao


----------



## Palladiano (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di birra e di fregna il baffo si impregna!
> Non capite niente, niente!


Ah, la saggezza popolare.
Dritta al sodo, senza orpelli.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe si proprio na nordica senza speranza: magnat' a pulenta e a'cutulett va va[emoji16][emoji12][emoji6]
Forza Mattia parmigiana FOREVER[emoji16][emoji48][emoji56]


----------



## Homer (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di birra e di fregna il baffo si impregna!
> Non capite niente, niente!



AHAHAHAHAHAHA

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (23 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è stato un trauma violento solo che da secoli agli uomini con barba e similari non mi avvicino.
> Ci parlo ovvio ma *non riesco a mangiarci insieme o semplicemente baciarli.
> È proprio un raccapriccio alla vista.*



Addirittura??? :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Proprio ieri tutto contento ha preparato cena a base di melanzane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tranqui


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di birra e di fregna il baffo si impregna!
> Non capite niente, niente!


La poesia di questa donna. :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2014)

Ma appunto perché il baffo si impregna...se fa cunnilingus ad una e poi bacia un altra...
:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (23 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma appunto perché il baffo si impregna...se fa cunnilingus ad una e poi bacia un altra...
> :unhappy:


E non è quello il bello?!


----------



## Nicka (23 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La poesia di questa donna. :inlove:


Eh bè! Mica pizza e fichi!!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh bè! Mica pizza e fichi!!


Senti, Ma tu, dopo il mangiaebevi smegmoso, lo fai il ruttino per spandere nell'aere effluvi a mo' d'incenso ?


----------



## Nicka (23 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Senti, Ma tu, dopo il mangiaebevi smegmoso, lo fai il ruttino per spandere nell'aere effluvi a mo' d'incenso ?


Ma per chi mi hai preso!! Io sono educata...e poi certe cose le voglio tenere dentro solo per me...altrimenti è spreco!!! :ar:

Quel bel rimescuglio interno che ti riempie anche il naso...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma per chi mi hai preso!! Io sono educata...e poi certe cose le voglio tenere dentro solo per me...altrimenti è spreco!!! :ar:
> 
> *Quel bel rimescuglio interno che ti riempie anche il naso...*


Tipo quando bevi la coca cola troppo velocemente e ti risale anche per il naso ?


----------



## Nicka (23 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tipo quando bevi la coca cola troppo velocemente e ti risale anche per il naso ?


Taci...che una volta mi è uscita dagli occhi!!!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Taci...che una volta mi è uscita dagli occhi!!!


Effetto Samara ? 

:cappelli:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Taci...che una volta mi è uscita dagli occhi!!!


ot: maremma maiala che nebbia


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2014)

*Però*



Nicka ha detto:


> Taci...che una volta mi è uscita dagli occhi!!!


Mi stai sorprendendo...piccole chiare crescono....


----------



## Nicka (23 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Effetto Samara ?
> 
> :cappelli:


Sì...i capelli li avevo così...al mare era qualcosa di inquietante!! 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ot: maremma maiala che nebbia


Stamattina alle 7 ero in strada verso Bergamo...2 ore e mezza di nebbia da tagliare!!



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi stai sorprendendo...piccole chiare crescono....




Lei lo disse...Matrainetta...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lei lo disse...Matrainetta...


Ma nel tuo caso...
...quando l'allieva supera la maestra :up:

a proposito...hai mai provato a seccarlo a forma di rotella haribò?


----------



## Nicka (23 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma nel tuo caso...
> ...quando l'allieva supera la maestra :up:
> 
> a proposito...hai mai provato a seccarlo a forma di rotella haribò?


Quella è roba del corso di Chimica...conto di passarlo con l'anno nuovo!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quella è roba del corso di Chimica...conto di passarlo con l'anno nuovo!!




Mi permetto di rettificare...

È gastronomia molecolare


----------



## Nicka (23 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi permetto di rettificare...
> 
> È gastronomia molecolare


Vedi!? 
Ho ancora strada da fare!!


----------



## Tebe (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non è quello il bello?!


Preferisco l impregnamento di cazzo, sinceramente.
Da giovine sperimentavo di più, ma ora...
Cazzo forever


----------



## Nicka (23 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Preferisco l impregnamento di cazzo, sinceramente.
> Da giovine sperimentavo di più, ma ora...
> Cazzo forever


No vabbè, aspetta...
A me piace che si strafugni me, che ci scambiamo roba nostra e poi vada dall'avente diritto!!! (si dice avente diritto!? )
Per quanto sul momento la cosa mi turbasse dopo un po' mi è diventata una cosa parecchio eccitante! Mi sa di territorio marcato...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No vabbè, aspetta...
> A me piace che si strafugni me, che ci scambiamo roba nostra e poi vada dall'avente diritto!!! (si dice avente diritto!? )
> Per quanto sul momento la cosa mi turbasse dopo un po' mi è diventata una cosa parecchio eccitante! Mi sa di territorio marcato...


Facocera.


----------



## Nicka (23 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Facocera.


Prima che si aprano le porte dell'inferno sotto i miei pieduzzi...
Non era niente contro di lei, quanto di roba sordidissima tra di noi, me e lui...


----------



## Tebe (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Facocera.


UAHUAHUAHUAHUAHUAH

MUORO!!!!



Nicka ha detto:


> Prima che si aprano le porte dell'inferno sotto i miei pieduzzi...
> Non era niente contro di lei, quanto di roba sordidissima tra di noi, me e lui...


Super facocera










:rotfl:

Si. Si dice avente diritto.
L'ha inventato Man.


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Super facocera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No vabbè, aspetta...
> A me piace che si strafugni me, che ci scambiamo roba nostra e poi vada dall'avente diritto!!! (si dice avente diritto!? )
> Per quanto sul momento la cosa mi turbasse dopo un po' mi è diventata una cosa parecchio eccitante! Mi sa di territorio marcato...


Quoto. E' sempre piaciuta anche a me sta cosa.


----------



## Eratò (24 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prima che si aprano le porte dell'inferno sotto i miei pieduzzi...
> Non era niente contro di lei, quanto di roba sordidissima tra di noi, me e lui...


Confessatiapa:apa:apa:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. E' sempre piaciuta anche a me sta cosa.


Facocero!! :carneval:



Eratò ha detto:


> Confessatiapa:apa:apa:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che devo confessare!?


----------



## Eratò (24 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Facocero!! :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> Che devo confessare!?


Di essere una facocera no?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Di essere una facocera no?:rotfl:


Ma no!!! 
Brutta cosa la facocera!!


----------



## Eratò (24 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no!!!
> Brutta cosa la facocera!!


Ma l'hai capito che scherzo vero?


----------



## Nicka (24 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma l'hai capito che scherzo vero?


Ma sì, tranquilla!!!


----------



## Tebe (24 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no!!!
> Brutta cosa la facocera!!


:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Hai.
> La.
> ...


Confermo.  [emoji39]


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Confermo.  [emoji39]


....:unhappy:

Per favore, ti chiedo di non farla crescere troppo perchè davvero non riuscirei a guardarti in ffaccia, figurati a mangiare.

:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Anatema:racchia::miiiii::diavoletto::cooldue:


Se mai ci vedremo, so cosa mangeremo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No vabbè, aspetta...
> A me piace che si strafugni me, che ci scambiamo roba nostra e poi vada dall'avente diritto!!! (si dice avente diritto!? )
> Per quanto sul momento la cosa mi turbasse dopo un po' mi è diventata una cosa parecchio eccitante! Mi sa di territorio marcato...


Anche come battuta è una cosa proprio brutta brutta che non ti si addice.


----------



## Nicka (29 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche come battuta è una cosa proprio brutta brutta che non ti si addice.


Ma non è una battuta.
Con il mio uomo (o con l'uomo con cui ho a che fare, perché è successo anche in passato) trovo estremamente eccitante che abbia il mio odore addosso. 
Non è questione di fidanzato, amante o chissà cosa. È proprio una cosa che mi piace il lasciarsi qualcosa di fisico addosso.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non è una battuta.
> Con il mio uomo (o con l'uomo con cui ho a che fare, perché è successo anche in passato) trovo estremamente eccitante che abbia il mio odore addosso.
> Non è questione di fidanzato, amante o chissà cosa. È proprio una cosa che mi piace il lasciarsi qualcosa di fisico addosso.


A parte che è normale lavarsi.
L'hai detto in rapporto a un'altra.
Io l'ho trovato molto brutto.


----------



## Nicka (29 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che è normale lavarsi.
> L'hai detto in rapporto a un'altra.
> Io l'ho trovato molto brutto.


Io non sono responsabile di quello che fanno gli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non sono responsabile di quello che fanno gli altri.


Odio essere pignola ma ti ho citata tre post sopra.
Dici:






 Originariamente Scritto da *Nicka* 				 No vabbè, aspetta...
* A me piace che si strafugni me, che ci scambiamo roba nostra e poi vada dall'avente diritto!!! *(si dice avente diritto!? :mrgreen
 Per quanto sul momento la cosa mi turbasse dopo un po' mi è diventata una cosa parecchio eccitante! Mi sa di territorio marcato...


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche come battuta è una cosa proprio brutta brutta che non ti si addice.



In effetti e' triste leggerlo,  sa di facocera.  

MAI PENSATO.


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2014)

io  ammetto di aver inghiottito il rospo per simpatia.
scritto da un'altra mi avrebbe fatto un effetto orrendo


----------



## Nicka (29 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Odio essere pignola ma ti ho citata tre post sopra.
> Dici:
> 
> 
> ...


Odio essere pignola pure io, ma andate a rileggere il contesto.
Non è la prima volta che una mia battuta viene messa sotto processo per non si sa quale motivo.
Prendiamo  le cose per quelle che sono...ora, per quanto possa risultare strano,  sono una persona estremamente rispettosa. Il mio limite è che a volte  cado nella trivialità, ma se cado nella trivialità è per un  semplicissimo motivo.
E' perchè mi trovo bene a parlare con gli  utenti che qui scrivono, altrimenti non mi permetterei mai. E se lo  faccio è proprio perchè so di potermelo permettere. Certi picchi di  volgarità li tocco con chi so che posso farlo, non mi vedrai mai farlo  con chiunque. Infatti la discussione ha preso un verso tendenzialmente  schifiltoso.
Quel "e poi vada dall'avente diritto" non è assolutamente niente contro la sua donna. Assolutamente.
Non ho mai goduto in maniera ambigua e cattiva di ciò che succedeva tra noi e del suo rapporto ufficiale.
Non  ti so nemmeno spiegare il tono, è come a dire "sì, fai questo, fai  quello e poi vai pure a casa". Nello scrivere il tono non si coglie. 
Non  posso mettermi qui oggi a dire le discussioni e i momenti che quella  Nicka di 20 anni ha avuto in certi frangenti e altri dettagli che  appartengono alla mia intimità. Ma mi rendo conto che a volte sbaglio a  pensare che tutti colgano certi lati di me nel momento in cui magari il  mio livello di cazzeggio è al 98%.
Ci sono cose che mi piacciono.  Devo vergognarmi? Non si tratta di "la gente di solito si lava", grazie  al piffero! E meno male! La questione di "territorio marcato" è qualcosa  che sento molto, è una cosa molto fisica, è un gioco tra due persone.  Non è niente che riguarda un'altra persona che non sa nemmeno che  esisto.
Ho sempre guardato a me e al mio rapporto e, per quanto possa  sembrare assurdo, ho sempre cercato di ogni modo di tutelare lui perchè  ho sempre provato un fondo di vera amicizia e bene profondo. 
Se poi ogni volta devo stare attenta a quello che dico e come lo dico, va bene. Ne prendo atto.
Cercherò di immedesimarmi in una persona che non sono io per capire se una cosa che dico possa dar più o meno fastidio.


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2014)

nicka scusa...perché sotto processo quando è evidente la simpatia di tutti per te?
per me era una frase infelice perché coinvolgeva un'altra donna inconsapevole.succede di non condividere dei concetti ,mica è la morte di nessuno.
non sarà né la prima , né l'ultima volta


----------



## Nicka (29 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nicka scusa...perché sotto processo quando è evidente la simpatia di tutti per te?
> per me era una frase infelice perché coinvolgeva un'altra donna inconsapevole.succede di non condividere dei concetti ,mica è la morte di nessuno.
> non sarà né la prima , né l'ultima volta


No vabbè, è per dire che non è la prima volta che Brunetta mi riprende quando dico qualcosa di forte!  
Figuriamoci, concettualmente non potremmo mai andare tutti d'accordo e per fortuna.
E' che mi spiace che si legga della cattiveria (o qualcosa di simile) quando non ce n'è...infatti poi perdo un'ora nel tentativo di spiegare una frase di 3 parole partendo dalla notte dei tempi.
Che poi anche questa è discussione, anche così ci si conosce...


----------



## Eratò (29 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No vabbè, è per dire che non è la prima volta che Brunetta mi riprende quando dico qualcosa di forte!
> Figuriamoci, concettualmente non potremmo mai andare tutti d'accordo e per fortuna.
> E' che mi spiace che si legga della cattiveria (o qualcosa di simile) quando non ce n'è...infatti poi *perdo un'ora nel tentativo di spiegare una frase di 3 parole* partendo dalla notte dei tempi.
> Che poi anche questa è discussione, anche così ci si conosce...


Benvenuta nel mio mondo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Odio essere pignola pure io, ma andate a rileggere il contesto.
> Non è la prima volta che una mia battuta viene messa sotto processo per non si sa quale motivo.
> Prendiamo  le cose per quelle che sono...ora, per quanto possa risultare strano,  sono una persona estremamente rispettosa. Il mio limite è che a volte  cado nella trivialità, ma se cado nella trivialità è per un  semplicissimo motivo.
> E' perchè mi trovo bene a parlare con gli  utenti che qui scrivono, altrimenti non mi permetterei mai. E se lo  faccio è proprio perchè so di potermelo permettere. Certi picchi di  volgarità li tocco con chi so che posso farlo, non mi vedrai mai farlo  con chiunque. Infatti la discussione ha preso un verso tendenzialmente  schifiltoso.
> ...


Non ti ho mai attaccata quindi la risposta è fuori luogo.
Si può sempre sbagliare nella vita, figurati se non si può sbagliare a parlare.
Far passare un'espressione brutta (che mi ha stupita proprio perché detta da te) per un'altra cosa, di nuovo mi suscita stupore.
Il problema è che non siamo qui a cazzeggiare, qualche volta accade, ma non prevalentemente, siamo in un luogo dove certe cose sono state vissute e hanno ferito nel profondo. Il confronto è implicito e auspicato il dileggio no. Perciò un'espressione del genere era urtante e non mi sarebbe sembrato umiliante riconoscerlo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No vabbè, è per dire che non è la prima volta che Brunetta mi riprende quando dico qualcosa di forte!
> Figuriamoci, concettualmente non potremmo mai andare tutti d'accordo e per fortuna.
> E' che mi spiace che si legga della cattiveria (o qualcosa di simile) quando non ce n'è...infatti poi perdo un'ora nel tentativo di spiegare una frase di 3 parole partendo dalla notte dei tempi.
> Che poi anche questa è discussione, anche così ci si conosce...


Quando?


----------



## Nicka (29 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti ho mai attaccata quindi la risposta è fuori luogo.
> Si può sempre sbagliare nella vita, figurati se non si può sbagliare a parlare.
> Far passare un'espressione brutta (che mi ha stupita proprio perché detta da te) per un'altra cosa, di nuovo mi suscita stupore.
> Il problema è che non siamo qui a cazzeggiare, qualche volta accade, ma non prevalentemente, siamo in un luogo dove certe cose sono state vissute e hanno ferito nel profondo. Il confronto è implicito e auspicato il dileggio no. Perciò un'espressione del genere era urtante e non mi sarebbe sembrato umiliante riconoscerlo.


Ma non è un'altra cosa.
Non so che dire sinceramente.
Io sono qui per parlare, discutere e tanto per cazzeggiare, quel commento era davvero a livello di cazzeggio totale...e non voleva essere nulla di dileggiante. Questo no, te lo garantisco.
Se poi è passato per qualcosa di simile me ne dispiaccio, ma era un momento triviale.
Mai stata mia intenzione offendere nessuno, nè prendere in giro chi ha sofferto.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non è un'altra cosa.
> Non so che dire sinceramente.
> Io sono qui per parlare, discutere e tanto per cazzeggiare, quel commento era davvero a livello di cazzeggio totale...e non voleva essere nulla di dileggiante. Questo no, te lo garantisco.
> Se poi è passato per qualcosa di simile me ne dispiaccio, ma era un momento triviale.
> Mai stata mia intenzione offendere nessuno, nè prendere in giro chi ha sofferto.


:up:


----------



## Nicka (29 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando?


Su Belen!!!
Mi hai cazziata! 
Anche in quell'occasione ero scesa nel commento fuori luogo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Su Belen!!!
> Mi hai cazziata!
> Anche in quell'occasione ero scesa nel commento fuori luogo.


Non mi ricordo :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (29 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo :facepalm:




Mi avevi dato pure rosso! 
Spero solo di essermi spiegata...decontestualizzato e senza il tono mi rendo conto che può essere letto malissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi avevi dato pure rosso!
> Spero solo di essermi spiegata...decontestualizzato e senza il tono mi rendo conto che può essere letto malissimo.


Urca! Cosa avevi detto?
Ora è chiaro.:up:







P.S. L'arterosclerosi sta avanzando :facepalm::unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (30 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non è un'altra cosa.
> Non so che dire sinceramente.
> Io sono qui per parlare, discutere e tanto per cazzeggiare, quel commento era davvero a livello di cazzeggio totale...e non voleva essere nulla di dileggiante. Questo no, te lo garantisco.
> Se poi è passato per qualcosa di simile me ne dispiaccio, ma era un momento triviale.
> Mai stata mia intenzione offendere nessuno, nè prendere in giro chi ha sofferto.


Mi sono stupita pure io. Non di te, della "reazione".
Sinceramente mi è sembrato leggermente esagerata la " bacchettata" pur fatta senza intenzioni talebane.
Poi certo. Si va a sensibilità, ma il contesto era goliardico e così, da tradita, l ho vissuta quella battuta.

Magari un po' di leggerezza ogni tanto, almeno su queste cose, aiuterebbe.
Giusto per il contesto in cui si è svolto il tutto.









Facocera!
:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (30 Dicembre 2014)

Comunque siete delle belle persone (cit. Tuba)
Pace&pene (cit. Tebe)


Toglietemi lo smartphone dalle mani


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2014)

che poi forse 'ho già detto..
lavatevi  dopo, sporcaccioni che non siete altro!


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono stupita pure io. Non di te, della "reazione".
> Sinceramente mi è sembrato leggermente esagerata la " bacchettata" pur fatta senza intenzioni talebane.
> Poi certo. Si va a sensibilità, ma il contesto era goliardico e così, da tradita, l ho vissuta quella battuta.
> 
> ...


Altro non era infatti che goliardata! 

:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2014)

president a rapporto; tu travii


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> president a rapporto; tu travii


Il signor President non mi travia!


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il signor President non mi travia!


non cercare di difenderlo, egli travia le povere giovinotte inesperte .da lui non accettate mai caramelle


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il signor President non mi travia!


Inutile che spieghi.Ormai la tua vera natura è  uscita fuori.Sei stata sgamata.!FACOCERA!Nie nie nienieeeee!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl'ora in poi parla solo in presenza del tuo avvocato.

:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non cercare di difenderlo, egli travia le povere giovinotte inesperte .da lui non accettate mai caramelle


 :scared::scared::scared::scared:
E io che credevo...
E io che pensavo...
Quelle caramelle...

:unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared::scared:
> E io che credevo...
> E io che pensavo...
> Quelle caramelle...
> ...


Caspita!Nicka e President che s'incontranoLa tempesta perfetta


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Inutile che spieghi.Ormai la tua vera natura è  uscita fuori.Sei stata sgamata.!FACOCERA!Nie nie nienieeeee!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl'ora in poi parla solo in presenza del tuo avvocato.
> 
> :carneval:


Minchia...ora mi tocca pure di trovarmi un avvocato...

APPELLO!
Qualcuno disponibile pro bono?! :carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non cercare di difenderlo, egli travia le povere giovinotte inesperte .da lui non accettate mai caramelle


Sono talmente stanco, assonnato e stalkerizzato telefonicamente da clienti che ieri ne ho scartata una e anzichè offrirla ad una giovine inesperta che passava di lì con sguardo candido e sognante, me la sono infilata nell'orecchio a mo' di cuffietta. #cronacavera


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia...ora mi tocca pure di trovarmi un avvocato...
> 
> APPELLO!
> Qualcuno disponibile pro bono?! :carneval:


Bono non lo so ma trovatelo bravo:rotfl:Se è  pure bono tanto di guadagnato


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Caspita!Nicka e President che s'incontranoLa tempesta perfetta


Ma ti pare...siamo ancora alle caramelle!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Caspita!Nicka e President che s'incontranoLa tempesta perfetta


E di che ti stupisci, cara la mia piccola feta.


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E di che ti stupisci, cara la mia piccola feta.


Infatti....Auguri Jb!Com'è andato questo Natale?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Caspita!Nicka e President che s'incontranoLa tempesta perfetta


Ha iniziato la facocera, inviandomi questa foto di auguri natalizi e aggiungendoci un aforisma a cazzo. Ma ho resistito.


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ha iniziato la facocera, inviandomi questa foto di auguri natalizi e aggiungendoci un aforisma a cazzo. Ma ho resistito.


Un tenero angioletto che suona il piffero tra le fiamme dell'inferno!
Tu di simbolismi non capisci un cazzo!
Adesso mando una foto e un aforisma a JB, lui sì che apprezzerà...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti....Auguri Jb!Com'è andato questo Natale?


Bene. Il tuo spero anche meglio.


----------



## Tebe (30 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Caspita!Nicka e President che s'incontranoLa tempesta perfetta


Paura


----------



## Tebe (30 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un tenero angioletto che suona il piffero tra le fiamme dell'inferno!
> Tu di simbolismi non capisci un cazzo!
> Adesso mando una foto e un aforisma a JB, lui sì che apprezzerà...


Fiamme dell' inferno?
Io come aforisma ho solo visto un chiaro invito a soffocottare.


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ha iniziato la facocera, inviandomi questa foto di auguri natalizi e aggiungendoci un aforisma a cazzo. Ma ho resistito.


Attento...Non si fermerà  qui.Le facocere non si fermano  fino a quando non hanno il pieno possesso  di te e una mattina ti svegli sfinito e allucinato su un letto senza ricordarti chi sei con i loro graffi sanguinanti addosso :scared::scared::scared:Forza Presidente


P.S : nicka non mi toccare a President che divento una iena!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fiamme dell' inferno?
> Io come aforisma ho solo visto un chiaro invito a soffocottare.


Sì, quelle erano fiamme dell'inferno travestite da candeline natalizie...


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene. Il tuo spero anche meglio.


È  stato un bel Natale si! Calmo e tranquillo...con un sacco di tacchino,feta e tzatziki e musiche che farebbero venir il mal di testa anche agli italiani più  pazienti


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Attento...Non si fermerà  qui.Le facocere non si fermano  fino a quando non hanno il pieno possesso  di te e una mattina ti svegli sfinito e allucinato su un letto senza ricordarti chi sei con i loro graffi sanguinanti addosso :scared::scared::scared:Forza Presidente
> 
> 
> P.S : nicka non mi toccare a President che divento una iena!
> ...


Ma scusate...siamo partite dal fatto che è President che travia spacciando caramelle malsane alle fanciulle inesperte e mò alla fine sono io la facocera che lo massacra a suon di unghiate e soffocotti!?  

:carneval:


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Paura


Certo che è  eccitante però


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scusate...siamo partite dal fatto che è President che travia spacciando caramelle malsane alle fanciulle inesperte e mò alla fine sono io la facocera che lo massacra a suon di unghiate e soffocotti!?
> 
> :carneval:


President è  un angioletto tenero tenero.... Tu invece 
[video=youtube_share;0fGxxUwH07k]http://youtu.be/0fGxxUwH07k[/video]
(Cazzo ti ho fatto un complimentoCanzone meravigliosa)


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> President è  un angioletto tenero tenero.... Tu invece
> [video=youtube_share;0fGxxUwH07k]http://youtu.be/0fGxxUwH07k[/video]
> (Cazzo ti ho fatto un complimentoCanzone meravigliosa)


E' bella sì...


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' bella sì...


Non so se hai visto il film (io sono i fratelli  Capone appena arrivati a Milano:rotfl ma la vera facocera per me è  la amica bruna....impregnata di cattiveria e invidia.


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non so se hai visto il film (io sono i fratelli  Capone appena arrivati a Milano:rotfl ma la vera facocera per me è  la amica bruna....impregnata di cattiveria e invidia.


Io amo Totò, certo che l'ho visto!


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io amo Totò, certo che l'ho visto!


E allora la canzone adatta per tradimento.net:carneval:
[video=youtube_share;8o-QR1XRzzQ]http://youtu.be/8o-QR1XRzzQ[/video]


----------



## rewindmee (30 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non so se hai visto il film (io sono i fratelli  Capone appena arrivati a Milano:rotfl ma la vera facocera per me è  la amica bruna....impregnata di cattiveria e invidia.


Sono strano se dico che a me il termine facocera fa ingrifare? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sono strano se dico che a me il termine facocera fa ingrifare? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mmm facooocera mmmmm facooocera


----------



## Nicka (30 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mmm facooocera mmmmm facooocera


Ennoooooo!!! Che poi si ingrifa quando legge Nicka!!!


----------



## rewindmee (31 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mmm facooocera mmmmm facooocera


Vuoi essere la mia facocera?


----------



## Eratò (31 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Vuoi essere la mia facocera?


No.Se io diventassi facocera sarei pericolosa:dracula:


----------



## rewindmee (4 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No.Se io diventassi facocera sarei pericolosa:dracula:



E che vuoi diventare? flap flap


----------



## Tebe (5 Gennaio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E che vuoi diventare? flap flap


Flapflap?


:rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (5 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Flapflap?
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


flap flap.
molto pericoloso


----------



## rewindmee (5 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Flapflap?
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


Era un perculamento del maschio latino :carneval:


----------

